# Stella McCartney Falabella Tote



## Chanel 0407

I serched and could not find a thread on this bag but wanted to get some opinions as I was interested in buying one.  I've seen Jennifer Lopez and Kate Hudson to mention a few names with this bag but was wondering if any TPFers out there owned one.

Does anyone know if these bags are at Saks?  I would like to know if you can use the 20% off F&F.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Online I see they carry them at Neimans and BG, but was looking to get a discount.  I would just like to see one IRL but we don't have any large dept stores in WI or nearby.


----------



## songofthesea

i know they sell them at bloomingdales as well...they are beautiful bags, but, when i tried one "on" the chain made it very heavy and that was w/o any of my stuff in it....


----------



## Belle de Jour

Too bad, I like this bag a lot! Does anyone know the price of it?


----------



## ballet_russe

it is $1,095.00 

http://www.stellamccartney.com/us/en/shopStella/Bags/P-Shaggy-Deer-Falabella-Tote.aspx


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

They have two style bags. The one pictured above and a smaller version that has one long chain and two smaller chains that you can use. That one was $995 ish? When bloomies had their F&F they told me i could use it towards it. I passed because I couldn't see myself spending that amount on something that wasn't even leather but yesterday I saw a woman rocking it and it looked really nice


----------



## Chanel 0407

I missed out on the Bloomies F&F too because I didn't know they carried it.  I also saw it in Instyle magazine and they have a new Nude color that looks really nice.  I think if I could get it at a discount  I would feel a little better about it.  I wonder if they carry it at Nordstrom.  I know they would price match Saks F&F.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Another celeb with the bag.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I LOVE this bag, but feel like it's a lot to spend on a bag that's not real leather! Any thoughts on this? Do you think it's worth the price tag even if it's not leather? I have gone back and forth on this bag for months and I feel like I should just cough up the money, buy it and move on... I went an tried it on yesterday at Nordie's and it made me want it that much more!! Does anyone have this bag that could share some insight and thoughts? Many thanks!!


----------



## platinum_girly

I LOVE this bag (who CARES that it isn't leather?!) 
My one beef with it is the SHW...


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^Ah, I actually LOVE that it has SHW! That's why I feel like it's so perfect, the Black & Silver combo...at least for me! 

It's not that I care that it's not leather, it just seems like a lot of $$$ for a bag that's not leather, kwim?


----------



## karmenzsofia

OK, you want opinions, so I'll give you an honest one:

I don't like it kuz it looks sloppy to me when worn. By itself, in the photos used to sell it, it looks kinda interesting (though still not something I personally would go for), but when carried by a person it looks like a dark plastic kitchen bag to me.

I also would not pay that kind of money for such a bag.

However, that's just me. I'm a hardcore believer in buying and using whatever bags YOU love, regardless of whether or not they're "in" and how others feel about it. If you love it, rock it.


----------



## KittyKat65

PVC should not cost $1,000.  I don't care who slaps their name on it.


----------



## surferchick2

I love Stella McCartney bags, and they are made very well.  I'd rather spend extra $$ on a well made bag, and Im not at all convinced leather is any better than quality animal free or recycled materials either...we're not talking about walmart vinyl bags.  I used to love my Balenciaga bags, but the leather quality went down as they became more popular so I had to be just as careful with them.  I bought a 700.00 leather amenity kit that was a disgusting mess.  That said, the SM bag looks nice, but I guess you'd have to see it IRL.  If it looks anything like those dreaded Chanel garbage bags from a while ago, it's a no go....I wouldn't have spent over 1000 on one of those either, but I have on their large denim bag. 

Also, where does it say that SM uses PVC?  The research I've done says she doesn't (one source is here on TPF's blog), and at one time I think it was on her site that she doesn't use PVC or petroleum.  Can you site your sources as to where there's that claim, and if this is something new?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^I am not sure what exactly they are made of, just says faux leather on all the sites I have found... I never personally cited that it was PVC, just said it was not leather.

I have seen the bag irl and imo it looks nothing like a garbage bag! I agree that I wouldn't spend a dime on any bag that looked as such regardless of the name! As for Balenciaga I understand your plight.  I have a love/hate relationship with Bal b/c I love the look of their Bags, but the quality and wear of the leather is really too much for what you pay imo and I really can't stand that "worn" look, while I know some love it.

As for the Falabella, I guess maybe the fact that it's not real leather could be a plus as far as time and wear. Maybe it would hold up better in the long run... That's what I was hoping to find out, if anyone here owns one and how that it was wearing!


----------



## platinum_girly

TBH i don't understand where the stigma came from that leather=better, it doesn't.
I have owned real leather bags that have fallen apart after one use, turned a funny blue/green on corners and just generally poor quality - it is skin afterall so somewhat delicate. 
I have owned faux leather bags for years and still look as good as the day that they were bought...
Vice versa situations also.
I think the quality, craftsmanship and longevity of any bag depends upon designer, actual item, where it was made (and who by) and general luck of the draw in some cases...
I am sure that Stella McCartney uses high quality materials and craftsmanship on her items, i have never heard of quality control issues unlike the leather bags by Alexander wang, Botkier and Balenciaga to name but a few...


----------



## songofthesea

bloomingdales is having f and f right now and you can get the bag for 20% off...i LOVE the bag but think it's a lot for what it is...it's not leather, totally vegan, which is great, but, why so much $$? and the chain makes it very heavy (i tried it on in purple and black)...


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^They don't have it online though and I don't have a Bloomie's near me...ush: Will they do charge/sends with F&F?

I tried it on as well, and I really didn't think it seemed all that heavy for what it was in comparison to many other designer bags I have had or have tried on.


----------



## KittyKat65

scoobiesmomma said:


> Will they do charge/sends with F&F?


Yes, they will.


----------



## kateincali

KittyKat65 said:


> PVC should not cost $1,000.  I don't care who slaps their name on it.


This.

I have a hard time paying far, far more than what it would cost to make. Obviously all bags have a huge markup, but I can't justify it for PVC.

That said, Karmen said everything I would have said, only better.


----------



## Miss World

I love Stella McCartney designs and also the fact that she sticks to her own morals and ethics. She designs excellent clothing, handbags and sunglasses that are animal and environmentally friendly. Although i love leather products, there is a lot of bad quality leather these days from designers, so you can't always assume that leather equals good quality.


----------



## mga13

I wanted this bag so bad until I figured out it wasn't made of leather (You know, Stella McCartney and leather do not go together and for some reason I didn't remember that fact ).
Its such a beautiful design but I wouldn't pay that much for a pleather bag. Funny enough, I would if it was made of denim! I'm looking for a denim bag... was it ever made of denim?


----------



## dolllover

I love her designs and could care less that they aren't made of leather.


----------



## Aprilmay

I've seen this bag IRL and its heavy and the chain would dig in after a while. IMO its not worth the money for the manmade materials that are used to make it regardless of how good the workmanship is -I can understand pricing for leathers of high quality or exotics but for this I don't get it. You can buy bags of manmade materials in chain stores for reasonable prices would I pay almost 1000 for SM bag no.


----------



## coco13

KittyKat65 said:


> PVC should not cost $1,000.  I don't care who slaps their name on it.



  I agree, it's too much for PVC.


----------



## ele89

Aprilmay said:


> I've seen this bag IRL and its heavy and the chain would dig in after a while. IMO its not worth the money for the manmade materials that are used to make it regardless of how good the workmanship is -I can understand pricing for leathers of high quality or exotics but for this I don't get it. You can buy bags of manmade materials in chain stores for reasonable prices would I pay almost 1000 for SM bag no.


 completely agree.


----------



## fumi

ITA, I don't get the high price tag at all. I was considering buying the Falabella tote with the Botanical flower print, until I saw the price  Maybe if it ever goes on sale, I'd consider it, but for the current price, I'd much rather have a nice leather bag


----------



## AALSRS

I've tried this bag on, and IMO the worst thing about this bag is the design.  The chain is very heavy compared to the very lightweight vinyl.  When it is not on your shoulder, the heavy chain makes the bag flop over and collapse in a messy heap.  I did think it was pretty on the shoulder.  The chain would probably dig in after a while, though.


----------



## mamaluvsbags

I really love this bag, too, and am constantly eyeing it online.   And, I debate constantly over the price v faux leather. But, the reason I've decided against it is that its just SO heavy!!!  Even in the linen, without anything in it--it felt really heavy. I have to pass.


----------



## Jaded81

Love the look of the bag!! Too bad it is heavy! Sigh~~


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Bump...been thinking about this bag again! Does anyone have one in one of the lighter colors? Just curious how it wears over time and if the material is prone to color transfer/staining? TIA! 

Anyone have the snake print version? Love that as well!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

scoobiesmomma said:


> Bump...been thinking about this bag again! Does anyone have one in one of the lighter colors? Just curious how it wears over time and if the material is prone to color transfer/staining? TIA!
> 
> Anyone have the snake print version? Love that as well!!


i just saw the new gold chain and totally fell inl ove, i think it will be mine soon!!!http://runin2.com/italia_it/medium-falabella-bag-3290.html


----------



## scoobiesmomma

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> i just saw the new gold chain and totally fell inl ove, i think it will be mine soon!!!http://runin2.com/italia_it/medium-falabella-bag-3290.html



Oh *CG*, it's lovely!! I know you are a fan of Gold hardware, would be perfect on you!!! I myself am a silver girl, so I think I have decided on the silver, snake print version if I can ever find one... Please post some pics and share yours with us if you decide to take the plunge!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

scoobiesmomma said:


> Oh *CG*, it's lovely!! I know you are a fan of Gold hardware, would be perfect on you!!! I myself am a silver girl, so I think I have decided on the silver, snake print version if I can ever find one... Please post some pics and share yours with us if you decide to take the plunge!!


 love the snake print too, but inever found it!!! this bag is really famous here in italy now, even more than celine or balenciaga


----------



## Bettan91

I love the bag, the only problem to me is tjat the bag dies not seem very durable. Seems like it Will break as soon as à carry à tad more stuff.....but love love the bag


----------



## moi et mes sacs

From what i understand, the materila used for Stella's bags is made in Italy and I have seen it and it does resemble leather. I used to be unsure too but I think it is lovely and durable. I dont own one but I think its worth it. I am not a fan of chain handles but I would spend on other designs.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Well, I took the plunge and ordered the bag in a nude-ish, light pink color. I am really not a black bag person as much as I do love this bag in black, I really think I'd get more use out of it in another color. As much as I love the snake print too, I cant' seem to find it right now. So I'll update when I receive and let you gals know if it's a keeper!!


----------



## FashionableA

Stylish luxury bag choice, and it is eco-friendly!  I really like the chain hardware!


----------



## yy_yangyan

I like.Thank you!


----------



## tbandri

Hello!
I am thinking of buying Fold over Falabella shaggy deer fabric tote with silver chain hardware, and I could use some opinion! 

http://www.stellamccartney.eu/en/shop-products/Falabella#!{"page":{"href":"/falabella_shaggy_deer_fold_over_tote_bag/804408118,en,pd.html?format=ajax"},"products":{"0":{"size":"U","color":"2000"}}}


----------



## Munchkinxx

tbandri said:


> Hello!
> I am thinking of buying Fold over Falabella shaggy deer fabric tote with silver chain hardware, and I could use some opinion!
> 
> http://www.stellamccartney.eu/en/shop-products/Falabella#!{"page":{"href":"/falabella_shaggy_deer_fold_over_tote_bag/804408118,en,pd.html?format=ajax"},"products":{"0":{"size":"U","color":"2000"}}}



I'm waiting for this bag in the mail! I'll give an update when I receive it


----------



## tbandri

Munchkinxx said:


> I'm waiting for this bag in the mail! I'll give an update when I receive it



Thanks!!! 
I like this bag because it can be worn as daytime bag and for night


----------



## Munchkinxx

tbandri said:


> Thanks!!!
> I like this bag because it can be worn as daytime bag and for night



You're definitely right there 

I just wish this style, the strap was a bit longer so it can be worn on the shoulder like the bag without the chain hanging across the front. Hate how companies always make a model that has something another model doesn't and vice versa (this especially applies to mobiles!).


----------



## sammie225

i saw a woman yesterday carrying it and now i am so in love with it,it's so pretty 
i think she had this fold over style (dont know the name of it) 
Do you think that there are fakes out there of this bag ?


----------



## slip

I won't pay over 1k for a non-leather bag.


----------



## Munchkinxx

tbandri said:


> Thanks!!!
> I like this bag because it can be worn as daytime bag and for night



So I received my bag today and I love it! I loved the hand and arm look however I tried it on my shoulder (fold over style) and now love it even more. Prior to receiving the bag I had concerns with wearing the bag on the shoulder look. Perfect bag for day/night!

The bag does get floppy so best to fill up the bag for a filled out look 



sammie225 said:


> i saw a woman yesterday carrying it and now i am so in love with it,it's so pretty
> i think she had this fold over style (dont know the name of it)
> Do you think that there are fakes out there of this bag ?



It's the fold over style. There are definitely fakes of this bag out there so be careful!


----------



## tbandri

Munchkinxx said:


> So I received my bag today and I love it! I loved the hand and arm look however I tried it on my shoulder (fold over style) and now love it even more. Prior to receiving the bag I had concerns with wearing the bag on the shoulder look. Perfect bag for day/night!
> 
> The bag does get floppy so best to fill up the bag for a filled out look



THANX for the tips!! I will most likely go for the bag!


----------



## sammie225

*munchkinxx* thank you for the reply  i will be careful,i probably will be getting it from a reputable site or from a store 

would you mind posting some modeling pics ?


----------



## Munchkinxx

sammie225 said:


> *munchkinxx* thank you for the reply  i will be careful,i probably will be getting it from a reputable site or from a store
> 
> would you mind posting some modeling pics ?



I'll post some if I get some pics with the bag over the weekend


----------



## sammie225

oh great thank you  cant wait for them


----------



## sammie225

Got mine today,black falabella foldover tote 
it is so soft and lighter than my alexander wang  i can't wait to take this baby out


----------



## twentyclams

This is definitely a popular bag in Sydney I see lots of the black version in the CBD and on the train... Had me curious for awhile who designed it.


----------



## pursedyp

i wouldn't buy it


----------



## gchandler5

I have always liked these bags, but have not bought one yet nor have I ever owned a non-leather bag.  That said, I think we are missing the point when wondering why these bags cost so much and they are not even leather.  I think the answer is that leather is actually very abundant, thus cheap.  When using faux materials, those materials are more expensive and also not in as much demand.  I have no doubt there is great quality behind McCartney's handbags.


----------



## angy

I have this bag for 4 month now, and I love it, it's not the classic first version, is the larger, with the larger chains.
I have to warn you that I have now a problem with the chains,the color is fading like a cheap jewelry will do. I'm so disappointed, I never had such a problem with my other designer bags! 

I contacted yesterday the customer service, I really hope they will change the bag, as I adore it!

I'm so sad about it :'-(


----------



## leboudoir

i own the smaller version and it's my first tote bag ever. i didnt think a tote would be my thing but i've carried it a lot since purchasing it.


----------



## AndreaD

I love this bag! I was thinking of buying it but I am not sure.. Is it comfortable to carry it on the shoulder when there is just a chain?


----------



## dollyliz

Hi everyone! Im new to SM this brand. 
I saw a sale on beyond the rank for this SM bag and it absolutely grabbed my attention. 
Does anyone here own this bag? Can I get a modeling pic of u and this bag? the measurement of it seems really big.
http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/sku/23534/STE2788278000?filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=

It's asking for $659CND now, what's your thoughts on this bag? 

TIA


----------



## spetses

Yuk, that is terrible! Is there any way to fix it? I have a similar problem with another bag (not Falabella) 



angy said:


> I have this bag for 4 month now, and I love it, it's not the classic first version, is the larger, with the larger chains.
> I have to warn you that I have now a problem with the chains,the color is fading like a cheap jewelry will do. I'm so disappointed, I never had such a problem with my other designer bags!
> 
> I contacted yesterday the customer service, I really hope they will change the bag, as I adore it!
> 
> I'm so sad about it :'-(
> View attachment 1598475


----------



## dollyliz

dollyliz said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Im new to SM this brand.
> I saw a sale on beyond the rank for this SM bag and it absolutely grabbed my attention.
> Does anyone here own this bag? Can I get a modeling pic of u and this bag? the measurement of it seems really big.
> http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/sku/23534/STE2788278000?filter=&sortBy=&category=
> 
> It's asking for $659CND now, what's your thoughts on this bag?
> 
> TIA



So here is the pic of this Patsy Metal Boucle Shoulder Bag In Gold


----------



## laquistar

scoobiesmomma said:


> I LOVE this bag, but feel like it's a lot to spend on a bag that's not real leather! Any thoughts on this? Do you think it's worth the price tag even if it's not leather? I have gone back and forth on this bag for months and I feel like I should just cough up the money, buy it and move on... I went an tried it on yesterday at Nordie's and it made me want it that much more!! Does anyone have this bag that could share some insight and thoughts? Many thanks!!



They are so durable and strong, they hold quite a bit for not being leather. I admire the innovation that went into creating the bag and the fabric Stella uses. For me, it has absolutely been a good investment. I've had mine since June last year and I use it everyday, carry my waterbottle and heavy things, and it just holds up. It's also much lighter than it looks.


----------



## laquistar

dolllover said:


> I love her designs and could care less that they aren't made of leather.



I absolutely agree.


----------



## angy

spetses said:


> Yuk, that is terrible! Is there any way to fix it? I have a similar problem with another bag (not Falabella)



Actually they took the bag back... think they will change the chains, or the bag 
I miss my bag, I really adore my falabella, it's one of the greatest bag I have.
Such a great everyday bag


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I recently fell in love with this bag, but the chains were so heavy.


----------



## BagTroll

KittyKat65 said:


> PVC should not cost $1,000.  I don't care who slaps their name on it.


I second that!


----------



## pandorabox

Miss World said:
			
		

> I love Stella McCartney designs and also the fact that she sticks to her own morals and ethics. She designs excellent clothing, handbags and sunglasses that are animal and environmentally friendly. Although i love leather products, there is a lot of bad quality leather these days from designers, so you can't always assume that leather equals good quality.



I saw this bag for the first time in person on Friday at NM and I was drawn to it!!! I thought It would be heavy too with the chains but it was so comfy. It felt good to put on and I love the slender rectangle shape agains my shorter frame. Good to know it is well made but i did wonder about the 1000 price tag. Did not know it was not leather either. The material was cool though really soft felt a lot like my distressed leather on my MK bag. 

I will have to research more on her brand... That is pricy for non leather though?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poopsie

KittyKat65 said:


> PVC should not cost $1,000.  I don't care who slaps their name on it.





pandorabox said:


> I saw this bag for the first time in person on Friday at NM and I was drawn to it!!! I thought It would be heavy too with the chains but it was so comfy. It felt good to put on and I love the slender rectangle shape agains my shorter frame. Good to know it is well made but i did wonder about the 1000 price tag. Did not know it was not leather either. The material was cool though really soft felt a lot like my distressed leather on my MK bag.
> 
> I will have to research more on her brand... That is pricy for non leather though?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




I would have to assume that would put LV's coated canvas and Prada's tessuto bags in the overpriced no matter who/what arena 

I would buy that SM bag in a New York nanosecond if i wasn't trying to save for a trip. Besides, if it just the _look _you want in and in  leather Michael Kors did a knock off on it in leather for a lot less.


----------



## birkin girl

angy said:


> I have this bag for 4 month now, and I love it, it's not the classic first version, is the larger, with the larger chains.
> I have to warn you that I have now a problem with the chains,the color is fading like a cheap jewelry will do. I'm so disappointed, I never had such a problem with my other designer bags!
> 
> I contacted yesterday the customer service, I really hope they will change the bag, as I adore it!
> 
> I'm so sad about it :'-(
> View attachment 1598475


 
Any update..? Did you get a new Stella...?


----------



## LeeMiller

Ok I'm loving this bag in cobalt blue for fall.   Saks has it on their website.  Anyone seen it IRL?     And it's lightweight, right??


----------



## Cody07

spetses said:


> Yuk, that is terrible! Is there any way to fix it? I have a similar problem with another bag (not Falabella)


I am having the same problem with my Falabella bag...mine is gold and the chain is tarnishing throughout.  I haven't even carried my bag.  It was a gift and I don't have a receipt for it so I can't take it back as I don't know where it was purchased.  Were you able to get help from customer service and get this fixed??  Please advise........


----------



## Cody07

angy said:


> I have this bag for 4 month now, and I love it, it's not the classic first version, is the larger, with the larger chains.
> I have to warn you that I have now a problem with the chains,the color is fading like a cheap jewelry will do. I'm so disappointed, I never had such a problem with my other designer bags!
> 
> I contacted yesterday the customer service, I really hope they will change the bag, as I adore it!
> 
> I'm so sad about it :'-(
> View attachment 1598475


I am having the same problem with my Falabella...it's gold and the chains are tarnished and I haven't even carried it yet.  It was given to me as a gift about a year ago so I don't have the receipt.  You said you contacted customer service and they replaced your chains or the bag....I live in Atlanta and we don't have a SM boutique here--did you contact them online or in person?


----------



## songofthesea

i love the look of this bag and recently saw a couple on sale at bloomindales and neimans...they are beautiful and hold a lot of stuff...however, when i put it on my shoulder, the chains dug into me and i'm all about the comfort so i didn't get one...it sounds like a lot of people here who own them don't have that problem though...


----------



## Bonny

Does anyone know how to authenticate a Farabella, Stella McCartney bag???


----------



## Bonny

Cody07 said:


> I am having the same problem with my Falabella...it's gold and the chains are tarnished and I haven't even carried it yet.  It was given to me as a gift about a year ago so I don't have the receipt.  You said you contacted customer service and they replaced your chains or the bag....I live in Atlanta and we don't have a SM boutique here--did you contact them online or in person?


I didn't know the chain will tarnish!!! That's not good...how did you resolve this??


----------



## anitas

Saw a stuuunnning red/coral falabella clutch in london, but didnt buy it. Really regret it now, does anyone know if the color is limited edition?


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Ugh, crushing on this Stella McCartney Falabella shoulder bag...  I just love her boucle/tweed! It's just so cute and ladylike and cozy for the fall. Interesting how it doesn't have the chain bordering the edges. Yoox has it on sale for $648. Someone buy it so I'm not tempted!

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp/dept/bagswomen/tskay/3FD17CD7/cod10/45175667XM/sts/sr_bagswomen80


----------



## candi_s

just bit the bullet and bought the falabella foldover bag.. SA said it is the Olympics edition with gold chain, instead of silver.

the material feels like suede, but it's actually a mix of cotton and something else. definitely holds alot! i was hesitant to load it up at first, for fear of weight and weighing down the bag.. but the bag definitely didn't feel loaded down!

i had a magazine, a bottle of water, camera, wallet, makeup pouch and the shape held!


----------



## PollyGal

Congrats, it's beautiful. I am really tempted by the black sequin and velvet with silver hw - u may just have convinced me!!!!


----------



## jazmini

candi_s said:


> just bit the bullet and bought the falabella foldover bag.. SA said it is the Olympics edition with gold chain, instead of silver.
> 
> the material feels like suede, but it's actually a mix of cotton and something else. definitely holds alot! i was hesitant to load it up at first, for fear of weight and weighing down the bag.. but the bag definitely didn't feel loaded down!
> 
> i had a magazine, a bottle of water, camera, wallet, makeup pouch and the shape held!


----------



## jazmini

anitas said:


> Saw a stuuunnning red/coral falabella clutch in london, but didnt buy it. Really regret it now, does anyone know if the color is limited edition?



Check mytheresa.com


----------



## jazmini

laquistar said:


> i absolutely agree.



+1


----------



## roanth

Honestly, I am usually so anti purchasing a bag $1000+ that is not leather but this bag is most definitely growing on me and looks pretty super.  Something to think about. . .


----------



## Simpsonyte

I bought the Falabella fold over tote a couple of months ago and I love it! I was also hesitant at first because of the material, but it is beautiful! It's so soft and I love the chain and whip stitch detail. I'm carrying mine everywhere!




Seeing this bag in person makes all the difference


----------



## chaveene

angy said:


> Actually they took the bag back... think they will change the chains, or the bag
> I miss my bag, I really adore my falabella, it's one of the greatest bag I have.
> Such a great everyday bag



Heya. Any updates on the chains? I am contemplating of purchasing this bag asap before it goes out! xx


----------



## Veske_gal

I bought the black foldover bag about two weeks ago. I find it a tad too heavy, but I have received soo many compliments on it , even from friends who are not interested in fashion and handbags.


----------



## Tenislover

I think its kind of a plus that these bags are cruelty free. Dont get me wrong...I have plenty of leather and even calf hair bags, but I like not wearing a dead animal on my shoulder. And I find the material holds up much better than real leather. I live in S. Florida and play tennis everyday. I get caught in sudden heavy rainfalls all the time and my Stella is fine. Indestrucible. I have to worry about my Bal bags all the time.


----------



## luluhalabaloo

Saw a gorgeous SM Shaggy Deer at Nordstrom tonight and fell in love. It's got a toned blonde look - light tans in a sort of southwestern native American hide look. I did not know she didn't use leather and initially balked at paying so much for a non-leather, but the detail, the whipstitch, the chains, and most importantly, the look on me made me buy it in 5 minutes flat. It does not add bulk yet it has so much room. Great design work. I am a convert!!!! And I have to say this: to those that poopoo anything that isn't leather, that is not a valid argument at all. Burberry, LV, Ferragamo, they all have designs in materials other than leather and they sell well. You pay for the design, the look, the color, the thought and attention to detail, the quality (the Devil Wears Prada has a bit that is really good at talking about the investment in fashion). I have a PVC Ferragamo from 4 summers ago, and not only does it still look brand new and is as light as a feather, and I never have to worry about the rain or dirty on it, and I get a lot more compliments on it till today than my 2011 limited Legacy leather and ostrich Coach bag, which already has worn edges. We don't have to use animals for decoration to enjoy something beautiful!


----------



## chaveene

Tenislover said:
			
		

> I think its kind of a plus that these bags are cruelty free. Dont get me wrong...I have plenty of leather and even calf hair bags, but I like not wearing a dead animal on my shoulder. And I find the material holds up much better than real leather. I live in S. Florida and play tennis everyday. I get caught in sudden heavy rainfalls all the time and my Stella is fine. Indestrucible. I have to worry about my Bal bags all the time.



Thanks so much for the info. Ur post immediately made me buy the foldable tote in cobalt blue! I can't wait!


----------



## Veske_gal

Tenislover said:


> I think its kind of a plus that these bags are cruelty free. Dont get me wrong...I have plenty of leather and even calf hair bags, but I like not wearing a dead animal on my shoulder. And I find the material holds up much better than real leather. I live in S. Florida and play tennis everyday. I get caught in sudden heavy rainfalls all the time and my Stella is fine. Indestrucible. I have to worry about my Bal bags all the time.



I totally agree on the cruelty free thinking. I did not pay the price because of leather or not, but because i liked the design. 

Do you treat your falabella with a waterrepeller of some kind? My shop assistant did not know what to treat it with...


----------



## Veske_gal

chaveene said:


> Thanks so much for the info. Ur post immediately made me buy the foldable tote in cobalt blue! I can't wait!



Cobalt blue sounds sooo nice. They did not have this option were i bought mine.. Do you mind posting a picture of it? I would really like to see it


----------



## Tenislover

The SA told me to treat with fabric protector, like scotch guard. I did with no problem, and its held up great.


----------



## chaveene

Veske_gal said:
			
		

> Cobalt blue sounds sooo nice. They did not have this option were i bought mine.. Do you mind posting a picture of it? I would really like to see it



Oh nice! What colour did you go for? Sure! Will post pictures as soon as I get the chance. It's on its way now and I cannot wait! x


----------



## chaveene

My electric/cobalt blue SM falabella fold-over bag arrived last week and I thought I'd share it w/ u ladies. I've been busy so no posing pics w/ it I'm afraid.

I am in love w/ it! The colour is amazing. It is a true cobalt blue colour and my friend studying fashion told me that it will go out of trend soon, but I don't care, it's such a gorgeous colour!

The fabric is light and can give in into the heavy chains, and so going lopsided, but only if it is empty. So best to keep those paper tissues that comes w/ the bag for better storage. 

Weight is not an issue to me cos I own a grained leather givenchy nightingale and the weight is ridiculous. I consider myself quite a strong girl and it is still very heavy for me. But no such issue w/ the SM.

Looks fabulous. The chain is a gunmetal colour, not silver. But still shiny and nice. The fabric is like suede when felt (but not as 'furry' as suede) and looks like leather w/ its light reflective properties. Does NOT look cheap at all. If u want to stand out, this is definitely the bag for u.

There is a zipped compartment inside, great for handphone, some makeup, little items, etc. It doesn't hold as much as the nightingale because its base area isn't very big (ie: thin in size). So if u put in a lot, it'll turn out looking bulky in the middle and then thinners at the bottom. But it still hold quite a reasonable amount of things.

Anyways, here is the pic w/ emphasis on its fabric and chains. Hope all that info helped! x

P.S: Picture taken in natural lighting. x


----------



## NCC1701D

Thank you for the review! I love her bags--I used to have a flap shoulder bag and regret selling it. The cobalt is gorgeous!


----------



## emilyenglish

chaveene said:


> My electric/cobalt blue SM falabella fold-over bag arrived last week and I thought I'd share it w/ u ladies. I've been busy so no posing pics w/ it I'm afraid.
> 
> I am in love w/ it! The colour is amazing. It is a true cobalt blue colour and my friend studying fashion told me that it will go out of trend soon, but I don't care, it's such a gorgeous colour!
> 
> The fabric is light and can give in into the heavy chains, and so going lopsided, but only if it is empty. So best to keep those paper tissues that comes w/ the bag for better storage.
> 
> Weight is not an issue to me cos I own a grained leather givenchy nightingale and the weight is ridiculous. I consider myself quite a strong girl and it is still very heavy for me. But no such issue w/ the SM.
> 
> Looks fabulous. The chain is a gunmetal colour, not silver. But still shiny and nice. The fabric is like suede when felt (but not as 'furry' as suede) and looks like leather w/ its light reflective properties. Does NOT look cheap at all. If u want to stand out, this is definitely the bag for u.
> 
> There is a zipped compartment inside, great for handphone, some makeup, little items, etc. It doesn't hold as much as the nightingale because its base area isn't very big (ie: thin in size). So if u put in a lot, it'll turn out looking bulky in the middle and then thinners at the bottom. But it still hold quite a reasonable amount of things.
> 
> Anyways, here is the pic w/ emphasis on its fabric and chains. Hope all that info helped! x
> 
> P.S: Picture taken in natural lighting. x


 
That is such a gorgeous colour! I've just ordered one in black (I'm boring!). Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Fashion Seine

I spotted those Falabella at Theresa (the physical mytheresa Shop in Munich) two weeks ago:

(picture by me from my fashion blog)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ChCIvI4DM0w/UH7lQT0qqEI/AAAAAAAAFt8/jAO0sWWG2Sk/s1600/CIMG6279.JPG


----------



## emcosmo1639

chaveene said:


> My electric/cobalt blue SM falabella fold-over bag arrived last week and I thought I'd share it w/ u ladies. I've been busy so no posing pics w/ it I'm afraid.
> 
> I am in love w/ it! The colour is amazing. It is a true cobalt blue colour and my friend studying fashion told me that it will go out of trend soon, but I don't care, it's such a gorgeous colour!
> 
> The fabric is light and can give in into the heavy chains, and so going lopsided, but only if it is empty. So best to keep those paper tissues that comes w/ the bag for better storage.
> 
> Weight is not an issue to me cos I own a grained leather givenchy nightingale and the weight is ridiculous. I consider myself quite a strong girl and it is still very heavy for me. But no such issue w/ the SM.
> 
> Looks fabulous. The chain is a gunmetal colour, not silver. But still shiny and nice. The fabric is like suede when felt (but not as 'furry' as suede) and looks like leather w/ its light reflective properties. Does NOT look cheap at all. If u want to stand out, this is definitely the bag for u.
> 
> There is a zipped compartment inside, great for handphone, some makeup, little items, etc. It doesn't hold as much as the nightingale because its base area isn't very big (ie: thin in size). So if u put in a lot, it'll turn out looking bulky in the middle and then thinners at the bottom. But it still hold quite a reasonable amount of things.
> 
> Anyways, here is the pic w/ emphasis on its fabric and chains. Hope all that info helped! x
> 
> P.S: Picture taken in natural lighting. x



I can't believe I just now found this thread---I'm obsessed with Stella's bags!  I purchased my first Falabella and then was hooked and now have several.  I know it's silly to have so many of the same bag, but I just love it!  It holds up better than leather imo and holds so much!  I prefer the larger size but have a couple of the small ones too.  I just got the large one in this Cobalt blue color and am in love!  It is absolutely gorgeous in person.



Fashion Seine said:


> I spotted those Falabella at Theresa (the physical mytheresa Shop in Munich) two weeks ago:
> 
> (picture by me from my fashion blog)
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ChCIvI4DM0w/UH7lQT0qqEI/AAAAAAAAFt8/jAO0sWWG2Sk/s1600/CIMG6279.JPG



I saw it on NM online a few days ago--I don't think it ships for a while but I love the color!  They also have it in the large Falabella tote.


----------



## emilyenglish

My Falabella is here! I love it.  I purchased it from Départment Féminin.  Was cheaper than buying it from a UK store. So happy!


----------



## gooseberry

Hi falabella owners, I really love love love the versatile look of the bag   I'm about to get my first bag and am curious how is the chain holding up with regular use? Does the gold/silver chain tarnish with use? TIA.


----------



## emcosmo1639

gooseberry said:


> Hi falabella owners, I really love love love the versatile look of the bag   I'm about to get my first bag and am curious how is the chain holding up with regular use? Does the gold/silver chain tarnish with use? TIA.



I have quite a few Stellas that I use daily and have never had problems with the chain.  Honestly, my Stellas have held up better than any of the other bags I own.  

Aside from that, I'm surprised that the blue went on sale so quickly.  I bought it right when it came out and feel like it went on sale not long after--I've gotten so many compliments and thought it was such a great color, apparently not.  But I was lucky enough to grab the black falabella and a wine/maroon one during holiday sales.  The more I carry them the more I fall in love with them.


----------



## oasisgirl

hi ladies,
i have a problem with my falabella.
i bought the bag on yoox with  a very special price....only 383 euro.
but the bag has a defect on fabric. like a bubble. 
i'm very disappointed and i'm thinking to return it.
i0m very sad because i love that bag at such amazing price ;(
what do you think about it?


----------



## gooseberry

emcosmo1639 said:


> I have quite a few Stellas that I use daily and have never had problems with the chain.  Honestly, my Stellas have held up better than any of the other bags I own.
> 
> Aside from that, I'm surprised that the blue went on sale so quickly.  I bought it right when it came out and feel like it went on sale not long after--I've gotten so many compliments and thought it was such a great color, apparently not.  But I was lucky enough to grab the black falabella and a wine/maroon one during holiday sales.  The more I carry them the more I fall in love with them.



Thanks, emcosmo, Stellas are just such a beauty aren't they? No matter what colors you get, I'm sure they look stunning on you!

Btw I saw some versions with tweed-like fabrics -- those are gorgeous too!


----------



## gooseberry

oasisgirl said:


> hi ladies,
> i have a problem with my falabella.
> i bought the bag on yoox with  a very special price....only 383 euro.
> but the bag has a defect on fabric. like a bubble.
> i'm very disappointed and i'm thinking to return it.
> i0m very sad because i love that bag at such amazing price ;(
> what do you think about it?



oh dear... do you think there's any way to save/repair the fabric? If not, I would return it if I were you. imho maybe it's because of the 'flaw' that the bag has such a big discount? It's really up to you, whether you can accept a defect on the bag.


----------



## emcosmo1639

gooseberry said:


> Thanks, emcosmo, Stellas are just such a beauty aren't they? No matter what colors you get, I'm sure they look stunning on you!
> 
> Btw I saw some versions with tweed-like fabrics -- those are gorgeous too!



They are gorgeous!  I love their simplicity and the chain detail.  I've been eyeing the tweed ones for a while but haven't jumped on them yet.  But I'm sure I'll cave soon, especially since a few are on sale now!


----------



## martini5590

It is a gorgeous bag, i have it and get so many compliments when i wear it!


----------



## emcosmo1639

martini5590 said:


> It is a gorgeous bag, i have it and get so many compliments when i wear it!



  I get more compliments on my Stellas than any of my other bags--they are just so gorgeous!!


----------



## honeybunch

I've been wanting to buy a Falabella bag for a while now but got sidetracked by other purchases.  Anyway, I was in selfridges yesterday and they had the large one marked down to £500 in the damaged section.  It said that on the description the chain strap was tarnishing.  The SA told me that it wasn't tarnishing but that it was just that parts of the chain strap had missed out on being coated during the coating process for some reason.  On inspecting it more closely I realised that she was speaking rubbish because it was obvious that the silver coating on the straps was actually peeling off. And when I rubbed it lightly, a huge piece of silver coating actually flaked off.  I've just been looking through this thread and saw a picture that somebody had posted which shows that the exact same thing happened to the chains on their bag.  This has really put me off buying this bag.  The silver had peeled off most of the underside of the whole chain on the bag I saw yesterday.  But I don't understand why this would happen to some and not all of the bags.


----------



## Mrdesigner

Love these bags!!! The hardware is chunky and tight on these pieces.  A combination of friction between the two pieces of metal and something corrosive...lotion, hand oils ect, can cause the hardware to "peel" or turn.


----------



## cnb102

Hi all, I am planning to get the Falabella small tote in black soon but I'm trying to figure out which website to order from.  While looking at the websites I noticed that the inside color is different.  On the Nordstrom website the inside is a tan color and on the Stella McCartney website it's a pink color.  Here are pictures of what I mean:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/stella-mccartney-falabella-small-shaggy-deer-tote/3302384?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0



http://www.stellamccartney.com/us/stella-mccartney/tote_cod45191305px.html

The Stella McCartney website says FALL 2012 so I'm wondering if the pink is a seasonal color.

Does anyone have this same bag? I was wondering what color your bags are inside.


----------



## emcosmo1639

cnb102 said:


> Hi all, I am planning to get the Falabella small tote in black soon but I'm trying to figure out which website to order from.  While looking at the websites I noticed that the inside color is different.  On the Nordstrom website the inside is a tan color and on the Stella McCartney website it's a pink color.  Here are pictures of what I mean:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/stella-mccartney-falabella-small-shaggy-deer-tote/3302384?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stellamccartney.com/us/stella-mccartney/tote_cod45191305px.html
> 
> The Stella McCartney website says FALL 2012 so I'm wondering if the pink is a seasonal color.
> 
> Does anyone have this same bag? I was wondering what color your bags are inside.



Ill have to double check, but I'm pretty sure all of my Falabellas are tan on the inside.  I do know 100% my black one is tan inside (like the Nords one you posted).  I wonder if its the way the stella site one is photographed?  I'll check later tonight to be sure though.


----------



## emcosmo1639

cnb102 said:


> Hi all, I am planning to get the Falabella small tote in black soon but I'm trying to figure out which website to order from.  While looking at the websites I noticed that the inside color is different.  On the Nordstrom website the inside is a tan color and on the Stella McCartney website it's a pink color.  Here are pictures of what I mean:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/stella-mccartney-falabella-small-shaggy-deer-tote/3302384?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stellamccartney.com/us/stella-mccartney/tote_cod45191305px.html
> 
> The Stella McCartney website says FALL 2012 so I'm wondering if the pink is a seasonal color.
> 
> Does anyone have this same bag? I was wondering what color your bags are inside.



Ok, I checked all of my Stellas and every single one has the same tan lining, even my crossbody's and smaller falabellas.  I'm thinking that is the standard lining and the picture may just look pink due to lighting (but I'm not an expert on Stella so I am not positive).


----------



## cnb102

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Ok, I checked all of my Stellas and every single one has the same tan lining, even my crossbody's and smaller falabellas.  I'm thinking that is the standard lining and the picture may just look pink due to lighting (but I'm not an expert on Stella so I am not positive).




Thank you so much for checking!  All the ones I have seen online were tan too. I emailed the Stella McCartney customer service yesterday asking about it and they responded saying:

"We would like to confirm that the colour of the inside of the bag is the one shown in the picture of the Product Page." 

It didn't really answer my question whether or not it's pink but I might just take the plunge and order it


----------



## emilyenglish

cnb102 said:


> Thank you so much for checking!  All the ones I have seen online were tan too. I emailed the Stella McCartney customer service yesterday asking about it and they responded saying:
> 
> "We would like to confirm that the colour of the inside of the bag is the one shown in the picture of the Product Page."
> 
> It didn't really answer my question whether or not it's pink but I might just take the plunge and order it



I recently bought the shaggy deer fold over tote from a reputable store and the lining was the pink colour. I was worried that they accidentally sent me a fake! The new SS13 tagged bags have this lining. Hope this helps!


----------



## cnb102

emilyenglish said:
			
		

> I recently bought the shaggy deer fold over tote from a reputable store and the lining was the pink colour. I was worried that they accidentally sent me a fake! The new SS13 tagged bags have this lining. Hope this helps!




Thank you!! Very helpful, I thought it might have been a seasonal color but wasn't sure


----------



## cnb102

Just purchased the Falabella Small Tote in black on the Stella McCartney website! 
Will post pictures when I receive it!!


----------



## emilyenglish

cnb102 said:


> Just purchased the Falabella Small Tote in black on the Stella McCartney website!
> Will post pictures when I receive it!!



Can't wait! I love falabella's!


----------



## honeybunch

I just scored a Falabella clutch bag from Harvey Nichols in the sale.  It had been marked down from £495 to £198 and it's a lovely burgundy colour.  So pleased as I've wanted a Falabella clutch for a while and I'd also been looking at burgundy clutches.


----------



## emilyenglish

honeybunch said:


> I just scored a Falabella clutch bag from Harvey Nichols in the sale.  It had been marked down from £495 to £198 and it's a lovely burgundy colour.  So pleased as I've wanted a Falabella clutch for a while and I'd also been looking at burgundy clutches.



Bargain!


----------



## honeybunch

emilyenglish said:


> Bargain!



Yes, I'm delighted!  I never find great bargains. 

 I just wondered if anyone knew how to clean the bag in case it gets dirty?  My evenings out tend to be to restaurants these days, so I was wondering what could be done if some food got onto it?  I also wear a lot of hand cream and I'm always applying it but it could be a potential disaster if I handled the bag after applying it.  The fabric looks like the sort that would show every bit of dirt or grease, and would be really hard to remove.


----------



## bostonchic

Just wanted to let someone know because it's such a good deal.  Small Falabella on sale at Bergdorf now for $450!  

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/St...BSilo%2BEndeca%2BLanding&eItemId=prod59580046


----------



## emcosmo1639

bostonchic said:


> Just wanted to let someone know because it's such a good deal.  Small Falabella on sale at Bergdorf now for $450!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/St...BSilo%2BEndeca%2BLanding&eItemId=prod59580046



That is a good deal--if it were a different color I'd be all over it!


----------



## DDDaisy

The bag is quite frequently seen in celeb photos~


----------



## cnb102

It finally got here! 

Here are a few pictures 





picture of the bag empty






This is with my things in it






It did end up being tan, I like it but was expecting pink  

I do love the bag but am trying to figure out if I want to keep it. I was expecting it to be a little more slouchy instead of square, I'm not sure if it's just because it's the smaller version. 

It is also difficult because the bags fabric picks up every little piece of lint/hair and I do have a lot of pets in my home  

I will post some modeling pictures tomorrow!


----------



## emcosmo1639

cnb102 said:


> It finally got here!
> 
> Here are a few pictures
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037086
> 
> 
> picture of the bag empty
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037087
> 
> 
> This is with my things in it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037089
> 
> 
> It did end up being tan, I like it but was expecting pink
> 
> I do love the bag but am trying to figure out if I want to keep it. I was expecting it to be a little more slouchy instead of square, I'm not sure if it's just because it's the smaller version.
> 
> *It is also difficult because the bags fabric picks up every little piece of lint/hair and I do have a lot of pets in my home *
> 
> I will post some modeling pictures tomorrow!



Do you think maybe there is some static or because it is brand new?  I have two cats and hardly ever have problems with mine.  The only time hair/lint is an issue is when the cats lay on the bag (for some reason they love my handbags).


----------



## 79Sephora

I bought a fold-over falabella (black) last February so it's coming onto a year now that I've had it. I never had the opportunity to see it in person and I ordered it online at Neiman Marcus. I can tell you that it was love at first sight with this bag. And that rarely happens to me as I'm VERY indecisive when it comes to bags. I thought about it for 6 months before I bought it.

Pros: 

1. It is MORE beautiful in person than what you see online. The chains are great quality with a 'weight' to them and they are gunmetal (not silver). They are very shiny. The bag also has a sheen to it but a nice sheen not a cheap, 'garbage' bag type of sheen lol. It feels like suede but not as furry/fuzzy.

2. At least where I live, this bag is not that common. So it stands out but not because it has logos plastered all over it. It stands out for its design. I receive the absolute MOST compliments on this bag and from complete strangers (even salesMEN lol).

3. No logos. There is one circular charm hanging off one of the short chain handles and it says Stella McCartney on it. But it's not overly obvious! It's an attention grabbing bag but not because it has the designer name all over it. If people don't know the design, they wouldn't even know it was a 'designer' bag.

4. It's versatile. You can carry it as a tote or you can be hands-free and carry it using the longer chain strap. It looks gorgeous folded over like that. Apparently you can also use it as a clutch but I don't find it's very comfortable that way as the bag lacks the necessary structure.

5. It's not leather. If this bag were leather then combined with the weight of the chains, it would be VERY VERY heavy. I would not have bought this if it were leather because of the weight. This is why I could never buy the Alexander Wang Rocco...lots of hardware+leather=back breaking bag.

Cons:

1. The same pro about the chains being good quality and 'weighty' is also a con. The chains are HEAVY! If you are used to heavier bags, you'll be ok. But if you have shoulder/neck problems (as I do), you will have a hard time carrying this bag every single day. When I first got it, I was reaching for it constantly and wanted to carry it every day. After two months, my neck and shoulders were really strained and I had to take a break from it.

2. It's more of a 'winter' bag because if you carry it as a tote in the crook of your arm when you are wearing short sleeves, the chains will dig into your flesh. I find it most comfortable when I'm wearing a coat/jacket.

3. It's not leather. To some people, this will be a dealbreaker considering the price. But see my last 'pro' point and you'll see why I don't consider the non-leather factor a con.

4. If you like a lot of compartments and pockets, you won't like this. It only has one inside pocket and it's not that big. I personally don't mind.

I hope this helps!


----------



## emilyenglish

cnb102 said:


> It finally got here!
> 
> Here are a few pictures
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037086
> 
> 
> picture of the bag empty
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037087
> 
> 
> This is with my things in it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037089
> 
> 
> It did end up being tan, I like it but was expecting pink
> 
> I do love the bag but am trying to figure out if I want to keep it. I was expecting it to be a little more slouchy instead of square, I'm not sure if it's just because it's the smaller version.
> 
> It is also difficult because the bags fabric picks up every little piece of lint/hair and I do have a lot of pets in my home
> 
> I will post some modeling pictures tomorrow!



I think it's fab.  I have the fold over version.  I use it every couple of weeks, but when I do I always get comments and admiring glances.  If you're not sure, then I would return.  It should be love within 5 seconds!


----------



## emilyenglish

79Sephora said:


> I bought a fold-over falabella (black) last February so it's coming onto a year now that I've had it. I never had the opportunity to see it in person and I ordered it online at Neiman Marcus. I can tell you that it was love at first sight with this bag. And that rarely happens to me as I'm VERY indecisive when it comes to bags. I thought about it for 6 months before I bought it.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 1. It is MORE beautiful in person than what you see online. The chains are great quality with a 'weight' to them and they are gunmetal (not silver). They are very shiny. The bag also has a sheen to it but a nice sheen not a cheap, 'garbage' bag type of sheen lol. It feels like suede but not as furry/fuzzy.
> 
> 2. At least where I live, this bag is not that common. So it stands out but not because it has logos plastered all over it. It stands out for its design. I receive the absolute MOST compliments on this bag and from complete strangers (even salesMEN lol).
> 
> 3. No logos. There is one circular charm hanging off one of the short chain handles and it says Stella McCartney on it. But it's not overly obvious! It's an attention grabbing bag but not because it has the designer name all over it. If people don't know the design, they wouldn't even know it was a 'designer' bag.
> 
> 4. It's versatile. You can carry it as a tote or you can be hands-free and carry it using the longer chain strap. It looks gorgeous folded over like that. Apparently you can also use it as a clutch but I don't find it's very comfortable that way as the bag lacks the necessary structure.
> 
> 5. It's not leather. If this bag were leather then combined with the weight of the chains, it would be VERY VERY heavy. I would not have bought this if it were leather because of the weight. This is why I could never buy the Alexander Wang Rocco...lots of hardware+leather=back breaking bag.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> 1. The same pro about the chains being good quality and 'weighty' is also a con. The chains are HEAVY! If you are used to heavier bags, you'll be ok. But if you have shoulder/neck problems (as I do), you will have a hard time carrying this bag every single day. When I first got it, I was reaching for it constantly and wanted to carry it every day. After two months, my neck and shoulders were really strained and I had to take a break from it.
> 
> 2. It's more of a 'winter' bag because if you carry it as a tote in the crook of your arm when you are wearing short sleeves, the chains will dig into your flesh. I find it most comfortable when I'm wearing a coat/jacket.
> 
> 3. It's not leather. To some people, this will be a dealbreaker considering the price. But see my last 'pro' point and you'll see why I don't consider the non-leather factor a con.
> 
> 4. If you like a lot of compartments and pockets, you won't like this. It only has one inside pocket and it's not that big. I personally don't mind.
> 
> I hope this helps!



Such an amazing review, I have this bag and agree with nearly every point!


----------



## ilovesundae

Hi! I love love love the Falabella bag and won it on eBay. However, something is not quite right the more I look at the pictures. Does the magnetic snap button supposed to have the logo inscribed on it? I saw a number online with it. 

Hi ladies, appreciate if someone could help me out on this. 
I bought a Falabella as I adore it so much but something seems to be wrong.
Does all falabella have the logo inscribed on the button snap?
Any help is much appreciated! 

Here is the link. The last picture also
Shows a hook at the right. Is this normal? 

Any help is much appreciated. Thanks guys! 

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/321060218...9#ht_500wt_922


----------



## emilyenglish

ilovesundae said:


> Hi! I love love love the Falabella bag and won it on eBay. However, something is not quite right the more I look at the pictures. Does the magnetic snap button supposed to have the logo inscribed on it? I saw a number online with it.
> 
> Hi ladies, appreciate if someone could help me out on this.
> I bought a Falabella as I adore it so much but something seems to be wrong.
> Does all falabella have the logo inscribed on the button snap?
> Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> Here is the link. The last picture also
> Shows a hook at the right. Is this normal?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated. Thanks guys!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/321060218...9#ht_500wt_922



I clicked on the link and it says the listing has been removed.  Mine has the logo on the button snap.  I hope you haven't been sold a fake


----------



## cnb102

ilovesundae said:


> Hi! I love love love the Falabella bag and won it on eBay. However, something is not quite right the more I look at the pictures. Does the magnetic snap button supposed to have the logo inscribed on it? I saw a number online with it.
> 
> Hi ladies, appreciate if someone could help me out on this.
> I bought a Falabella as I adore it so much but something seems to be wrong.
> Does all falabella have the logo inscribed on the button snap?
> Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> Here is the link. The last picture also
> Shows a hook at the right. Is this normal?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated. Thanks guys!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/321060218...9#ht_500wt_922



I would be careful buying a Falabella on eBay because they sell a ton of fakes on ioffer.com and people can buy them for like $100 then auction them on eBay. I haven't found anyone on here who can authenticate them either. 
I can't view the listing either but if you aren't sure or if the seller doesn't have much feedback then I wouldnt go through with the transaction.

Here is a picture of my falabella with the logo on the button snap:


----------



## cnb102

emcosmo1639 said:


> Do you think maybe there is some static or because it is brand new?  I have two cats and hardly ever have problems with mine.  The only time hair/lint is an issue is when the cats lay on the bag (for some reason they love my handbags).



It might just be static like you said! I didn't think of that, maybe it came from being in the dust bag. Haha my cats love my handbags too


----------



## cnb102

emilyenglish said:


> I think it's fab.  I have the fold over version.  I use it every couple of weeks, but when I do I always get comments and admiring glances.  If you're not sure, then I would return.  It should be love within 5 seconds!



I agree that it should be love within 5 seconds, that's why I'm confused! I was literally dreaming about this bag lol. Maybe I'm just not sure because I didn't get to try on all the styles, I might try to get to a store to try the fold over version instead! Do you like that style the best?


----------



## cnb102

Here are a few pictures, let me know what you ladies think


----------



## charleston-mom

I just bought this style in black for my daughter today at nordstroms. I like it much better than the foldover tote. I like how the opening is at the top better. It's a gorgeous bag. I can't see this up close but it looks a lot like the one I just bought.


----------



## ilovesundae

emilyenglish said:


> I clicked on the link and it says the listing has been removed.  Mine has the logo on the button snap.  I hope you haven't been sold a fake



Oh nooo! 
I managed to upload pics here. The bags looks like the real thing except for the logo on the magnetic snap button though. Can there be any exception??


----------



## ilovesundae

cnb102 said:


> I would be careful buying a Falabella on eBay because they sell a ton of fakes on ioffer.com and people can buy them for like $100 then auction them on eBay. I haven't found anyone on here who can authenticate them either.
> I can't view the listing either but if you aren't sure or if the seller doesn't have much feedback then I wouldnt go through with the transaction.
> 
> Here is a picture of my falabella with the logo on the button snap:



Thank you so much! That's a gorgeous baby you have there. *drools*
May i know where you got it from?


----------



## ilovesundae

Hi ladies, just wondering if there is a difference in the metal hardware between gun metal and silver as some of the online sellers indicate the hardware as gun metal and some as shiny silver. Pardon me but am confused!

Also is there a stark difference in faux suede leather and the regular faux leather?

Thank you so much ladies for your help!


----------



## emilyenglish

cnb102 said:


> I agree that it should be love within 5 seconds, that's why I'm confused! I was literally dreaming about this bag lol. Maybe I'm just not sure because I didn't get to try on all the styles, I might try to get to a store to try the fold over version instead! Do you like that style the best?



I think it looks wonderful on you! If money was no object I'd have both versions! I bought the fold over as it can double up as an evening shoulder bag when using the longer chain. I love how the handle drop on yours is bigger.  The only thing with the fold over, is that it's a tight squeeze if you want to wear it on the shoulder using the handles.  For practical everyday use, I'd say yours was better. Mine spends most days in a dust bag as it's my weekend/going out for drinks and dinner bag!


----------



## emilyenglish

ilovesundae said:


> Oh nooo!
> I managed to upload pics here. The bags looks like the real thing except for the logo on the magnetic snap button though. Can there be any exception??



It looks good to me. Is it pre owned or new? Perhaps past season ones didn't have a logo on the snap? At the bottom of the inside pocket of mine, there's a white tag stitched in. Mine is S13 which is the new spring 2013 model (mine has the new pink lining). I've attached a photo.  Maybe this will determine when yours was made. Failing that are you anywhere near a store that sells Stella McCartney? Many stores are happy to authenticate. Just phone in advance to double check.


----------



## emilyenglish

ilovesundae said:


> Oh nooo!
> I managed to upload pics here. The bags looks like the real thing except for the logo on the magnetic snap button though. Can there be any exception??



Even the lettering on the disc is in exactly the same position as mine. I wouldn't worry if I were you.


----------



## ilovesundae

emilyenglish said:


> Even the lettering on the disc is in exactly the same position as mine. I wouldn't worry if I were you.


thought  i would share this with you. One of the lovely and helpful tpf-ers here like yourself gave me a tip on how to authenticate. Is this true?

Starting with the dustbag, Stella Mccartney dustbags are all made of STRONG ,thick, waxed cotton with a purple strong string ,in the T (for Stella) there are 9 dots and the dots are purple colour, the fake dustbag was made of flimsy cheap cotton with white strings ,had a 100% organic cotton logo in the corner and the T ( of Stella) had 7 dots and were brown colour.
The stitch was the biggest indicator as it was larger and not perfect as the real ones, the real Stella's stitches are very tight and straight ,the Stella Mccartney printed inside the bag should be clear dots ,not smudge ,the purse that comes attached to the bag's metal inside must be perfectly stitched,not shabby like the phony ones as you can see in the picture and even the little ring that holds the purse should be thick not thin and fragile. Although Stella Mccartney bags are synthetic, they should be heavy ,firm and strong, the quality is as good as leather, it should be sturdy, not thin like cheap plastic and shouldn't be light.The patent bags should be strong and even rubbing against the wall shouldn't make the material deteriorate


----------



## emilyenglish

ilovesundae said:


> thought  i would share this with you. One of the lovely and helpful tpf-ers here like yourself gave me a tip on how to authenticate. Is this true?
> 
> Starting with the dustbag, Stella Mccartney dustbags are all made of STRONG ,thick, waxed cotton with a purple strong string ,in the T (for Stella) there are 9 dots and the dots are purple colour, the fake dustbag was made of flimsy cheap cotton with white strings ,had a 100% organic cotton logo in the corner and the T ( of Stella) had 7 dots and were brown colour.
> The stitch was the biggest indicator as it was larger and not perfect as the real ones, the real Stella's stitches are very tight and straight ,the Stella Mccartney printed inside the bag should be clear dots ,not smudge ,the purse that comes attached to the bag's metal inside must be perfectly stitched,not shabby like the phony ones as you can see in the picture and even the little ring that holds the purse should be thick not thin and fragile. Although Stella Mccartney bags are synthetic, they should be heavy ,firm and strong, the quality is as good as leather, it should be sturdy, not thin like cheap plastic and shouldn't be light.The patent bags should be strong and even rubbing against the wall shouldn't make the material deteriorate



I agree with some of the above. The dustbags all have white strings now and lots has changed to them.  Mine has a 100% cotton logo on it and I bought it from a reputable Stella McCartney stockist. I have the fold over, so that doesn't come with a purse inside.


----------



## cnb102

ilovesundae said:


> Thank you so much! That's a gorgeous baby you have there. *drools*
> May i know where you got it from?



No problem! Thank you, I ordered it online at stellamccartney.com since I do not have any stores near me


----------



## cnb102

ilovesundae said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if there is a difference in the metal hardware between gun metal and silver as some of the online sellers indicate the hardware as gun metal and some as shiny silver. Pardon me but am confused!
> 
> Also is there a stark difference in faux suede leather and the regular faux leather?
> 
> Thank you so much ladies for your help!



I think most websites list the chain color as silver but in real life it's more of a gunmetal color. The shaggy deer fabric is a faux leather but in real life it's not completely smooth so it feels more like a faux suede


----------



## cnb102

ilovesundae said:


> Oh nooo!
> I managed to upload pics here. The bags looks like the real thing except for the logo on the magnetic snap button though. Can there be any exception??



I agree that you should check the tag on the inner pocket to see what season it's from, mine is fall/winter 12 and has the logo on the snap button.


----------



## rszerer

ilovesundae said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if there is a difference in the metal hardware between gun metal and silver as some of the online sellers indicate the hardware as gun metal and some as shiny silver. Pardon me but am confused!
> 
> Also is there a stark difference in faux suede leather and the regular faux leather?
> 
> Thank you so much ladies for your help!



Normally 'silver' tone hardware is shiny and similar to what is seen in silverware. 'Gun metal' tends to have more grey tones and in essence similar to pewter.

'Faux suede leather' has a suede-like look and feel but is not made of leather. It could be a microfiber cloth of some sort.

'Regular faux leather' would have a leather appearance (either smooth or grainy) but again is not crafted in real leather and can be made out of a number of things. 

Beware of any description that does not clarify the materials used.


----------



## tnt134

Hi 

I have just bought a Falabella wool with blended silk in Greg color. I'm still waiting for it to arrive. I can hardly find any review on this bag. Does anyone have any thought to share? I have got it for roughly $700. Is it a good price ?? Cheers


----------



## emcosmo1639

ilovesundae said:


> thought  i would share this with you. One of the lovely and helpful tpf-ers here like yourself gave me a tip on how to authenticate. Is this true?
> 
> Starting with the dustbag, Stella Mccartney dustbags are all made of STRONG ,thick, waxed cotton with a purple strong string ,in the T (for Stella) there are 9 dots and the dots are purple colour, the fake dustbag was made of flimsy cheap cotton with white strings ,had a 100% organic cotton logo in the corner and the T ( of Stella) had 7 dots and were brown colour.
> The stitch was the biggest indicator as it was larger and not perfect as the real ones, the real Stella's stitches are very tight and straight ,the Stella Mccartney printed inside the bag should be clear dots ,not smudge ,the purse that comes attached to the bag's metal inside must be perfectly stitched,not shabby like the phony ones as you can see in the picture and even the little ring that holds the purse should be thick not thin and fragile. Although Stella Mccartney bags are synthetic, they should be heavy ,firm and strong, the quality is as good as leather, it should be sturdy, not thin like cheap plastic and shouldn't be light.The patent bags should be strong and even rubbing against the wall shouldn't make the material deteriorate



I agree with most of this except the dust bags.  I'm in the middle of a move so all of mine are packed away, but I don't remember any purple on mine.  They are sturdier material than some dustbags, but I think the string was white in mine.  I have purchased all of my Stellas from Saks, Nords, FarFetch and Neimans so I know they are authentic.  Once I unpack I'll try and pull them all out and compare parts to see if there is any other authenticating mark.


----------



## cuteusername

I think they may have changed the dust bags.  Mine is cotton, with a white string as well.

Meanwhile, I just purchased this cross body from Overstock and I'm wondering if the "metallic black" is a different color than black (I have the tote in black).  

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...tched-Mini-Crossbody-Bag/7660069/product.html

However, it looks identical to the version on the SM site (where don't call it metallic; nor do they specify "gunmetal" or silver. 

http://www.stellamccartney.com/us/stella-mccartney/shoulder-bag_cod45191835gc.html

I don't have it front of me, but I'm pretty sure my tote one is silver, not gunmetal, unless of course they are the same thing!

I haven't seen the Spring cross bodies in person, so I'm hoping someone can clarify whether this seemingly new metallic black is in fact more "metallic" looking.  The reason I ask is that my regular black tote has a slight sheen to it, so maybe they're the same thing?


----------



## angie1024

Is 350 a good price for a used large Falabella tote?


----------



## emilyenglish

angie1024 said:


> Is 350 a good price for a used large Falabella tote?



Which currency?


----------



## angie1024

US dollars


----------



## emilyenglish

That seems ultra low. Are you 100% sure it's authentic?


----------



## darkangel07760

cnb102 said:


> It finally got here!
> 
> Here are a few pictures
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037086
> 
> 
> picture of the bag empty
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037087
> 
> 
> This is with my things in it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037089
> 
> 
> It did end up being tan, I like it but was expecting pink
> 
> I do love the bag but am trying to figure out if I want to keep it. I was expecting it to be a little more slouchy instead of square, I'm not sure if it's just because it's the smaller version.
> 
> It is also difficult because the bags fabric picks up every little piece of lint/hair and I do have a lot of pets in my home
> 
> I will post some modeling pictures tomorrow!



I love this bag!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## WindyCity28

I wish I had seen the Bergdorf deal....sob...


----------



## charleston-mom

emilyenglish said:


> That seems ultra low. Are you 100% sure it's authentic?



I would doubt this would be authentic.


----------



## emcosmo1639

WindyCity28 said:


> I wish I had seen the Bergdorf deal....sob...



What bergdorf deal?  Oh now I'm probably going to sob!


----------



## emilyenglish

charleston-mom said:


> I would doubt this would be authentic.



Her pictures were moved to the authenticate this Stella McCartney thread and they didn't look good. I hope she didn't buy it.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Have you guys seen any of the new bags yet??  There are some gorgeous ones!  Looks like my little Stella family will be growing...


----------



## murcialoo

hi girls! may I ask for an authentication of a falabella bag in this thread?


----------



## emilyenglish

murcialoo said:


> hi girls! may I ask for an authentication of a falabella bag in this thread?



The mods will ask you to post it here 

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-stella-mccartney-317146-5.html


----------



## murcialoo

emilyenglish said:


> The mods will ask you to post it here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-stella-mccartney-317146-5.html


thank you so much! emily :okay:


----------



## peanutleigh

Chanel 0407 said:


> I serched and could not find a thread on this bag but wanted to get some opinions as I was interested in buying one.  I've seen Jennifer Lopez and Kate Hudson to mention a few names with this bag but was wondering if any TPFers out there owned one.
> 
> Does anyone know if these bags are at Saks?  I would like to know if you can use the 20% off F&F.


I have this in black with gold chains and it's one of my favorite bags of all time. I get so many compliments and it goes with everything. Mine has the two shorter chains and one long chain - my favorite part is that I can fold it in half and wear the longer chain on my shoulder (like in the picture I've attached.) 

Highly recommended - If you're thinking about getting one, do it!! You won't regret it


----------



## emcosmo1639

Does anyone on here have the foldover and a normal large falabella?  I only have the large ones (and one small that I hardly use) but I keep eyeing the foldover.  I would love to hear you comparisons and opinions of the two.


----------



## emilyenglish

emcosmo1639 said:


> Have you guys seen any of the new bags yet??  There are some gorgeous ones!  Looks like my little Stella family will be growing...



The new bags look amazing!


----------



## emilyenglish

emcosmo1639 said:


> Does anyone on here have the foldover and a normal large falabella?  I only have the large ones (and one small that I hardly use) but I keep eyeing the foldover.  I would love to hear you comparisons and opinions of the two.



I only have the foldover, but am eyeing the regular.  I would love to hear from someone who has both!


----------



## emcosmo1639

emilyenglish said:


> I only have the foldover, but am eyeing the regular.  I would love to hear from someone who has both!



Me too!  I'd love to know if it is possible to wear the foldover on your shoulder with the two smaller straps.


----------



## emilyenglish

emcosmo1639 said:


> Me too!  I'd love to know if it is possible to wear the foldover on your shoulder with the two smaller straps.



It is possible, but it could do with an extra inch drop.  I'm 5' 8" and 138 lbs, so I'm average build.  Perhaps it would look good on someone who's ultra petite.  Check out a video from one of my favourite bloggers.  35 seconds in she's wearing it on her shoulder and it looks good, but she's teeny tiny!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ5n1yw68yc


----------



## WindyCity28

emcosmo1639 said:


> What bergdorf deal?  Oh now I'm probably going to sob!



My friend purchased black and the beige(?) versions for $447 each....sob...

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/St...071%26siloId%3Dcat205700&eItemId=prod57340027


----------



## la6

Has anybody seen (or own) both the small and large Falabella Totes?  I am just wondering if there is a big size difference? (is the large REALLY huge?) 

I am trying to decide which size would be better for me.  I think I prefer the large but I'm only 5'4 so I wonder if it would hang down too low.


----------



## emcosmo1639

la6 said:


> Has anybody seen (or own) both the small and large Falabella Totes?  I am just wondering if there is a big size difference? (is the large REALLY huge?)
> 
> I am trying to decide which size would be better for me.  I think I prefer the large but I'm only 5'4 so I wonder if it would hang down too low.



I own both and prefer the large, but I'm 6ft tall so I can handle a big bag.  The large is really large and might be too big for you.  I actually think the small one would be perfect size--it's a fine size for me, but I just prefer really over sized, slouchy bags.  I can try and take a pic later of mine that may help.


----------



## la6

emcosmo1639 said:


> I own both and prefer the large, but I'm 6ft tall so I can handle a big bag.  The large is really large and might be too big for you.  I actually think the small one would be perfect size--it's a fine size for me, but I just prefer really over sized, slouchy bags.  I can try and take a pic later of mine that may help.



Sure, a pic would be very helpful, thanks!  I am starting to think the small tote might be fine for me.  I never carry that much in my bags either.

I just love this color I found in the large size....but I've been searching and cannot find it in the small tote!! It's a taupe color:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/350017


----------



## emcosmo1639

Here are a couple pics-

The first shows a few of my larger ones--they are all supposed to be the same size, but if you look closely you can see that the one on the right is a bit larger than the others.  I have another I'm carrying right now which is slightly larger too, even though they are all the same ones.  I don't know if this has to do with color, where/when they were bought etc, but the size can vary a bit.

The second pic shows my small one in the middle to show the difference in size--it makes it look kinda small, but it's decent sized.

The third shows it next to my chloe heloise (another large bag) but I thought having something else to compare against might help.  I have a few other bags I could compare against, but they are all pretty large.  

Hope these help!  The one you are looking at is gorgeous!  I don't have any of the foldovers but have been eyeing them--it might be perfect for you since you probably don't need as much room under the arm as I do.  If you get it you'll definitely have to let me know what you think!


----------



## la6

Wow you have an amazing collection!  Yes, I can see the size does vary a bit with the large totes. And the small looks really small in comparison!  Definitely big enough to carry all my stuff though.  Is the strap drop about the same for both sizes?

Yes, you should get a fold over tote to complete your collection!  I was eyeing the clutches also......


----------



## emcosmo1639

la6 said:


> Wow you have an amazing collection!  Yes, I can see the size does vary a bit with the large totes. And the small looks really small in comparison!  Definitely big enough to carry all my stuff though.  Is the strap drop about the same for both sizes?
> 
> Yes, you should get a fold over tote to complete your collection!  I was eyeing the clutches also......



Thank you!  The strap drop is the same, which is something I really love about Stella!  I hate when you go to a smaller bag and all a sudden it's in your armpit!  I actually have two of her clutches and they are wonderful!  They are the foldover ones and fit so much!  I'm debating about the foldover bag and really want one I just haven't gone for it yet--maybe if I find one I really love...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

emcosmo1639 said:


> Here are a couple pics-
> 
> The first shows a few of my larger ones--they are all supposed to be the same size, but if you look closely you can see that the one on the right is a bit larger than the others.  I have another I'm carrying right now which is slightly larger too, even though they are all the same ones.  I don't know if this has to do with color, where/when they were bought etc, but the size can vary a bit.
> 
> The second pic shows my small one in the middle to show the difference in size--it makes it look kinda small, but it's decent sized.
> 
> The third shows it next to my chloe heloise (another large bag) but I thought having something else to compare against might help.  I have a few other bags I could compare against, but they are all pretty large.
> 
> Hope these help!  The one you are looking at is gorgeous!  I don't have any of the foldovers but have been eyeing them--it might be perfect for you since you probably don't need as much room under the arm as I do.  If you get it you'll definitely have to let me know what you think!



Beautiful colors ! Great collection,emcosmo !


----------



## Cork

emcosmo1639 said:


> Here are a couple pics-
> 
> The first shows a few of my larger ones--they are all supposed to be the same size, but if you look closely you can see that the one on the right is a bit larger than the others.  I have another I'm carrying right now which is slightly larger too, even though they are all the same ones.  I don't know if this has to do with color, where/when they were bought etc, but the size can vary a bit.
> 
> The second pic shows my small one in the middle to show the difference in size--it makes it look kinda small, but it's decent sized.
> 
> The third shows it next to my chloe heloise (another large bag) but I thought having something else to compare against might help.  I have a few other bags I could compare against, but they are all pretty large.
> 
> Hope these help!  The one you are looking at is gorgeous!  I don't have any of the foldovers but have been eyeing them--it might be perfect for you since you probably don't need as much room under the arm as I do.  If you get it you'll definitely have to let me know what you think!



Is the shaggy deer also called metallic? I really like the smooth leather -1st picture the 3rd bag and in 2nd picture the middle bag. What were these smooth leathers called?


----------



## emcosmo1639

Cork said:


> Is the shaggy deer also called metallic? I really like the smooth leather -1st picture the 3rd bag and in 2nd picture the middle bag. What were these smooth leathers called?



I think they are always called the same thing (aside from the color name), but sometimes they have more of a sheen than others.  I know my black one has a metallic/sparkly kind of sheen.  The greenish/tan one has no sheen while the deep blue has a slight sheen and the light blue and mauve ones you can hardly see it.  I just got a new one that is very textured (it's made to look like snake skin, but isn't) and has no sheen either.  Her bags really vary a lot--I've seen black ones that are really sparkly/glittery, some that are more muted/matte, and some like mine that are in between.


----------



## Ludalove

The bag looks very nice on but the metal makes it very heavy and uncomfortable.  I had mine for a while then sold it.


----------



## tinywrist

Do you think this bag has great resell value? I saw a fabulous one at TJMaxx yesterday, and was so tempted to buy it. But I'm just a bit worried about what if I change my preference later. I know that for other less "fashion statement" bags, it is easier to sell (like a neutral color, leather satchel). This bag is beautiful, but will I be able to recuperate some money if I change my mind in the future?


----------



## Cork

Which python would you choose ? Help! 

Just cannot decide ! http://www.allhandbagfashion.com/201111/stella-mccartney-falabella-faux-python-shoulder-bag.html

http://www.lyst.com/bags/stella-mccartney-large-falabella-faux-python-bag-blue/

Or should I go for the black croc?


----------



## Cork

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446513750
This the black croc in foldover but I would get the large
I can't decide. I do have lots of black bags


----------



## emcosmo1639

If it were me, I'd go with the large falabella in the black croc--you didn't post a pic of that one (only the foldover version), but that's what I'd go with.  I just got it recently and like it a lot.  I don't have any foldovers so can't really offer much input there, but I'm a big fan of the large falabellas!


----------



## Cork

emcosmo1639 said:


> If it were me, I'd go with the large falabella in the black croc--you didn't post a pic of that one (only the foldover version), but that's what I'd go with.  I just got it recently and like it a lot.  I don't have any foldovers so can't really offer much input there, but I'm a big fan of the large falabellas!


 
thanks ! If you were going with a python- which would you choose?


----------



## emcosmo1639

Cork said:


> thanks ! If you were going with a python- which would you choose?



The gray...I like how it blends together better than the red which feels choppier to me.  No matter what bag you choose youll love it--I always get the most compliments when I carry my Stellas!


----------



## Cork

emcosmo1639 said:


> The gray...I like how it blends together better than the red which feels choppier to me.  No matter what bag you choose youll love it--I always get the most compliments when I carry my Stellas!


Thanks!


----------



## emcosmo1639

YW--let me know which you choose and what you think!


----------



## JetSetGo!

emcosmo1639 said:


> Here are a couple pics-
> 
> The first shows a few of my larger ones--they are all supposed to be the same size, but if you look closely you can see that the one on the right is a bit larger than the others.  I have another I'm carrying right now which is slightly larger too, even though they are all the same ones.  I don't know if this has to do with color, where/when they were bought etc, but the size can vary a bit.
> 
> The second pic shows my small one in the middle to show the difference in size--it makes it look kinda small, but it's decent sized.
> 
> The third shows it next to my chloe heloise (another large bag) but I thought having something else to compare against might help.  I have a few other bags I could compare against, but they are all pretty large.
> 
> Hope these help!  The one you are looking at is gorgeous!  I don't have any of the foldovers but have been eyeing them--it might be perfect for you since you probably don't need as much room under the arm as I do.  If you get it you'll definitely have to let me know what you think!



Wow. Gorgeous collection!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Not a tote, but a crossbody flap. I adore it!


----------



## Amazona

scoobiesmomma said:


> I LOVE this bag, but feel like it's a lot to spend on a bag that's not real leather! Any thoughts on this? Do you think it's worth the price tag even if it's not leather? I have gone back and forth on this bag for months and I feel like I should just cough up the money, buy it and move on... I went an tried it on yesterday at Nordie's and it made me want it that much more!! Does anyone have this bag that could share some insight and thoughts? Many thanks!!



I think it's an OK looking bag, even pretty in some colors, but not 1,095&#8364; pretty. Looks more like a 50&#8364; pretty to me. Looks like it wouldn't be able to cope with a lot of weight and the stuff inside has to be flat and small to not make it look weird and bulging. The metal must make it very heavy and the chain strap looks uncomfy...no love for the Falabella from me. It's a nice thought to make a high-end bag of pleather, but the comma on the price tag should be between the 9 and the 5 in my opinion.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Amazona said:


> I think it's an OK looking bag, even pretty in some colors, but not 1,095 pretty. Looks more like a 50 pretty to me. Looks like it wouldn't be able to cope with a lot of weight and the stuff inside has to be flat and small to not make it look weird and bulging. The metal must make it very heavy and the chain strap looks uncomfy...no love for the Falabella from me. It's a nice thought to make a high-end bag of pleather, but the comma on the price tag should be between the 9 and the 5 in my opinion.



It's no secret that I'm a huge fan of the bag so I'll try not to talk it up too much.  But in terms of the issues you mentioned, the bags do hold a ton!  I'm in grad school and I am able to fit my laptop, a couple textbooks and a notebook with no problem--of course the bag looks a little more filled than if I used a tote made to carry so much stuff, but it works!  I also travel a lot and my falabellas are always overstuffed with that and never have a problem.  They are actually pretty durable and one of my favorite things is that when it rains I'm not worried about the bag--I've had several of them in the rain and the rain spots disappear when they dry--I think the material is just better for that (I've also had soda spilled on one and it came out no problem).  The chain is nice because it doesn't roll off your shoulder like some bag handles do and it doesn't dig into your shoulder, however if you're in short sleeves it will leave marks on your skin.  Overall, though, I think the falabella is a great, durable bag and I highly recommend it!


----------



## JetSetGo!

It used to bother me that SM bags weren't leather, but I actually like having a non-leather bag in my collection. The quality is still very high and the unique design warrants its price range in my opinion. I also take into consideration that it's not easy to find high-quality materials to make non-leather bags. Usually makers only do use non-leather to keep the price down. So, I believe SM probably has to have the material fabricated just for their items. That can't be cheap. I say get one. I feel very luxurious when I carry mine and it doesn't hurt that it's animal friendly too. I'm kind of proud of it!


----------



## tinywrist

I saw a Fringe falabella on FarFetch today. I like the hip look, but at the same time, it is so HARD to pull off such a major fringe bag. What do you think about this?

cdn-i3.farfetch.com/10/34/02/15/10340215_1780514_400.jpg


----------



## valleydolldiva

I just puchased this bag...I say...buy buy buy!!! LOVE it! So totally worth it. So well made and chic. No matter what style or variation.


----------



## Fashionism

I got one large tote in black long time ago and seldom carry it due to the HEAVY chain
That's so sad it's a big bag suppose to carry a lot but only the bag itself is heavy enough for me... 
I really like its design but ...


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Hello everyone. New to stella so forgive me if i dont know the answer! Do all Falabella Foldover bags come with small pouches on the inside?


----------



## emilyenglish

jgodcheergrl said:


> Hello everyone. New to stella so forgive me if i dont know the answer! Do all Falabella Foldover bags come with small pouches on the inside?



They don't. Welcome!


----------



## SHHMOM

Wondering if any of you had problems with your Falabellas and if so how was the repair service? Did you send to sm or the store you got it. Just wondering because I had purchased a sm bag before not the falabella and returned it because it kept falling apart. I find myself keep looking at the falabella but don't want to buy something if I can't easily get it fixed. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## emcosmo1639

jgodcheergrl said:


> Hello everyone. New to stella so forgive me if i dont know the answer! Do all Falabella Foldover bags come with small pouches on the inside?



In my experience the large falabellas come with one, the smalls don't and I have no idea about foldovers (I don't have any of those).


----------



## ellajazz

Hello all!  I'm a newbie to this; wanted to share some pix & would love to see your Stellas.  As a completely spontaneous buy, just got my second Falabella at the Saks.com sale--the color is Natural (faux, obv.) snakeskin, & it's even better in person.  The bottom pix is the actual color without flash.  If you can find this (also comes in pale blue), I think you'll be really happy.  I usually buy solid color bags, but the material & quality of the snake is really amazing.  I believe Saks.com still has the Baby Bella in pink snakeskin on sale.

Just be aware they make copies of the Falabella bag too!  (Just found that out--be careful on auction sites.)

This is my favorite casual bag--just wish there was more than one pocket inside.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

ellajazz said:


> Hello all!  I'm a newbie to this; wanted to share some pix & would love to see your Stellas.  As a completely spontaneous buy, just got my second Falabella at the Saks.com sale--the color is Natural (faux, obv.) snakeskin, & it's even better in person.  The bottom pix is the actual color without flash.  If you can find this (also comes in pale blue), I think you'll be really happy.  I usually buy solid color bags, but the material & quality of the snake is really amazing.  I believe Saks.com still has the Baby Bella in pink snakeskin on sale.
> 
> Just be aware they make copies of the Falabella bag too!  (Just found that out--be careful on auction sites.)
> 
> This is my favorite casual bag--just wish there was more than one pocket inside.


The look great and you also have a handsome little kitty too


----------



## emcosmo1639

How do you like the snakeskin one?  I've only ever gotten solid ones with the exception of one that is textured, but still solid.  My SA was showing me some of the new ones coming out in the fall and there is a gorgeous teal snakeskin and I'm thinking I may finally break down and get that pattern.


----------



## Hermancat

Am loving these bags!  Never thought I stray from leather, but...

Thanks for the info here and the beautiful pics.


----------



## valleydolldiva

I love my Falabella...love


----------



## kotikk

Hi! Can anyone advice how to clean Falabella please......


----------



## Marquesa

I am a convert - and now developed a Falabella obsession. Helps too that I have become vegetarian! 

Bought my beautiful red foldover snakeskin Falabella and can't believe all the attention she gets. It's a mesmerising bag!


----------



## Marquesa

Emcosmo - the snakeskin bag is gorgeous and practical. It looks amazing, Stella McCartney has managed to find a material that looks and feels like snakeskin, but so durable. I have been caught out in the rain and I don't need to worry about babying the bag.

In terms of dressing, though I have to be careful not to look to busy - plain jeans, shorts and tops only.


----------



## LeslieDK

scoobiesmomma said:


> Well, I took the plunge and ordered the bag in a nude-ish, light pink color. I am really not a black bag person as much as I do love this bag in black, I really think I'd get more use out of it in another color. As much as I love the snake print too, I cant' seem to find it right now. So I'll update when I receive and let you gals know if it's a keeper!!
> 
> ak1.ostkcdn.com/images/products/75/762/L13673371.jpg


I can't decide between this color or black. I'm worried the lighter color will get dirty. How do you clean it? Would love to know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

jgodcheergrl said:


> Hello everyone. New to stella so forgive me if i dont know the answer! Do all Falabella Foldover bags come with small pouches on the inside?



Sadly not


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

I love the look of my SM Foldover tote. However I find the chain so heavy that I've only used it a few times. Luckily I purchased it in the sale. I think they are beautiful looking bags though


----------



## Prettyvogue

I have been reading through this thread and am considering a large falabella tote but I have some questions.  Other than the chain potentially tarnishing, are there quality issue people are aware of and how does Stella deal with them? (i.e. Are they wiling to service the bag or once you buy are you on your own?) I am not sure what happened with those few people that had tarnishing issues.

Also, everyone seems to say the bag is really heavy, can anyone compare it to another bag in terms of weight? There are no Stella boutiques here so I would have to order online. Thanks very much!


----------



## missmoimoi

Any love for FW2013 tartan fold over?  It was love at first sight for me!  Upon closer inspection, just thought I'd report in:  gold chain is quite warm & dark, almost rose gold...so sort of bronze but not brassy or antique, it's definitely shiny.  The overall weight didn't occur to me at all maybe because the fold over itself is a smaller bag?  Maybe it's still new & stiff, but thick woolly felt doesn't fold over neatly.  I do love the look of the bag with the middle chain hanging across anyway.  I don't understand pricing at Holts though:  for once, they are less than elsewhere online at $1640 CAD. SSense in Montreal has it priced at $1850 CAD and Saks $1755 USD, even LVR has it at $1805 CAD today.  When scanned, the description comes up right:  falabella tartan $1640.  The closest I can find to this price is Selfridges which is 1020 GBP = $1660 CAD today.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Prettyvogue said:


> I have been reading through this thread and am considering a large falabella tote but I have some questions.  Other than the chain potentially tarnishing, are there quality issue people are aware of and how does Stella deal with them? (i.e. Are they wiling to service the bag or once you buy are you on your own?) I am not sure what happened with those few people that had tarnishing issues.
> 
> Also, everyone seems to say the bag is really heavy, can anyone compare it to another bag in terms of weight? There are no Stella boutiques here so I would have to order online. Thanks very much!



I've never had any problems with the chain tarnishing on my bags.  It can be a little heavy, but that's mostly because I stuff mine--the bag itself really isn't that heavy...I think people exaggerate how heavy it is.  IMO it's no heavier than a full leather bag.  I have quite a few stellas, am not gentle with them and have never had any issues at all.  I did have someone spill a soda on one of mine at a ballgame once and it came right out with a little water--no stain at all!


----------



## missmoimoi

The quality is truly outstanding with this bag.  I did not keep the falabella tartan fold over (woolly felt) just because I know it doesn't go with most of my wardrobe etc.  I'd love to keep it on hand but I'd have to win a lottery to keep everything I wanted 

Somebody go grab this at Holts because the price is very good compared to what I see online.  
Normally, it's $1755 USD, it's $1850 CAD at SSense boutique in Montreal and $1805 CAD at LVR but it's $1640 CAD at Holts (Vancouver).  It's truly adorable!!!  You can see & touch the quality in real life but it doesn't show up in pictures so much.


----------



## Prettyvogue

emcosmo1639 said:


> I've never had any problems with the chain tarnishing on my bags.  It can be a little heavy, but that's mostly because I stuff mine--the bag itself really isn't that heavy...I think people exaggerate how heavy it is.  IMO it's no heavier than a full leather bag.  I have quite a few stellas, am not gentle with them and have never had any issues at all.  I did have someone spill a soda on one of mine at a ballgame once and it came right out with a little water--no stain at all!



Thanks so much for replying, emcosmo!! They sound like they are really good quality which is what I was mainly concerned with. It seems most bags Around this price point have quality issues, like the Rocco, for example. Does the bag maintain its shape or does it look lumpy when your things are in it? I am usually a more structured bag girl but I am willing to make an exception for this one, it is gorgeous!  Just wondering if it keeps its general shape when worn, I guess.


----------



## Yanca

emcosmo1639 said:


> I've never had any problems with the chain tarnishing on my bags.  It can be a little heavy, but that's mostly because I stuff mine--the bag itself really isn't that heavy...I think people exaggerate how heavy it is.  IMO it's no heavier than a full leather bag.  I have quite a few stellas, am not gentle with them and have never had any issues at all.  I did have someone spill a soda on one of mine at a ballgame once and it came right out with a little water--no stain at all!


I'd been researching this bags and have fallen in love with it! I was hesitant because it's not leather but I really love the design, Is there really such a diff between the sizes or should I just go for the large one?

Thanks


----------



## songofthesea

I thought I would NEVER get a falabella bag; thought they were too expensive for what they are, however, that changed last week. I had a prada gauffre nylon bag that was sitting in the shopping bag that I hadn't started using and I thought, if I really love this bag, i'd be using it...so, I exchanged it for a stella McCartney...it's a fallabella in deep, deep navy with silver hardware and folds over (it's not a tote) and I love it! it is made SO well...the stitching is amazing, the workmanship impeccable and I have gotten tons of compliments on it and have been using it less than a week...it's just a great bag!


----------



## pixiejenna

Dose anyone have a metallic one? I saw one the other day at NM and I loved it but wonder how well it will hold up, fearful that the metallic finish may wear off.


----------



## emcosmo1639

pixiejenna said:


> Dose anyone have a metallic one? I saw one the other day at NM and I loved it but wonder how well it will hold up, fearful that the metallic finish may wear off.



I have a metallic one--it's held up for me, but I also don't carry it a ton.  Maybe nonstop for about a month, then took a break, then nonstop again, break etc.  I don't think I noticed any difference from my other stellas if that helps though.


----------



## pixiejenna

emcosmo1639 said:


> I have a metallic one--it's held up for me, but I also don't carry it a ton.  Maybe nonstop for about a month, then took a break, then nonstop again, break etc.  I don't think I noticed any difference from my other stellas if that helps though.



Thanks for the feedback, that's great to hear. I know a lot of times leather metallic bags have had issues where the metallic finish rubs off. Maybe because it's not leather it's a non-issue with this bag. I'll have to ogle it some more


----------



## Lana!

Hi ladies, 

I saw a bag in a second hand store day, it is a Falabella, made out of grey fabric. It has silver hardware, but the big round "charm" is not imprinted it is pierced through and the edges are not soft, they are quite sharp in comparison to my own Falabella with gold hardware...  was that a fake?


----------



## LMG7

Bought my Falabella large tote in black today with gunmetal chain - so excited to start using it. I was having trouble finding a black one and actually read this whole thread this morning to see what you all thought of it. Was also having going backwards and forwards over the small or large size. Then went out to buy some veg and my local department store just got one new in in black so it must have been fate! 

Those vegetables turned out to be expensive


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

I've definitely fallen back in love with my falabella. I have Mulberry and Balenciaga bags but my falabella always attracts the most compliments. 
I definitely think it is very underrated bag.


----------



## handbagahholic

I've just brought a Falabella tote it's my first and can't wait to get it!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

handbagahholic said:


> I've just brought a Falabella tote it's my first and can't wait to get it!



Congrats on new purchase!  Im sure you'll love it!


----------



## ajlevene

I am looking to buy a Falabella but am unsure which one to get.  I don't want the fold-over version but am undecided between the small or large tote.  Can you easily put both over your shoulder and do they both have an attached purse inside on a chain? Which ones do have the attached purse and which don't, it is unclear on the sites I'm looking at.  Thanks.


----------



## veneti

i hope i'm posting on the right thread cos here seem to be the girls who know stella mccartney's bags best. i saw this bag and i think it's the falabella fold over, is that right? and does anyone know what the color is called? 
i am so sorry if this is posted wrong, and thanks so much for your help!! 

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/aa/97/cb/aa97cb0d60cddfdf99a9fedd93b2d525.jpg


----------



## lovechanel920

Does black ever go on sale?


----------



## Sassyjgm

Nordstrom


----------



## Lavidav

ajlevene said:


> I am looking to buy a Falabella but am unsure which one to get.  I don't want the fold-over version but am undecided between the small or large tote.  Can you easily put both over your shoulder and do they both have an attached purse inside on a chain? Which ones do have the attached purse and which don't, it is unclear on the sites I'm looking at.  Thanks.


Hi there. I have a couple small totes and they hold quite a bit of stuff and they hang perfect on my shoulder. I personally think the large is too big and can overwhelm your body.  I also have friends that bought the large and didnt like it because it was so large.  The small tote does not come with the inside chain purse. Why not go to a dept store and try both on.


----------



## Lavidav

lovechanel920 said:


> Does black ever go on sale?


I've seen black go on sale on the Farfetch website. Typically around March/April. Also, the prices on this site include tax and duties. So, the price you see is what you pay, not including shipping charges.


----------



## Lavidav

veneti said:


> i hope i'm posting on the right thread cos here seem to be the girls who know stella mccartney's bags best. i saw this bag and i think it's the falabella fold over, is that right? and does anyone know what the color is called?
> i am so sorry if this is posted wrong, and thanks so much for your help!!
> 
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/aa/97/cb/aa97cb0d60cddfdf99a9fedd93b2d525.jpg


No, this is not a fold over tote. This looks like a small tote, but could be large- difficult to tell in the pic.  The fold over tote has two small hand chains and one shoulder chain.


----------



## lady_dubliners

hi ladies! i've just literally ordered my first falabella in black with gold chain from matchesfashion.com - they're having 30% private sale until 11 dec and i've been lucky to be invited. can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## veneti

Lavidav said:


> No, this is not a fold over tote. This looks like a small tote, but could be large- difficult to tell in the pic.  The fold over tote has two small hand chains and one shoulder chain.



thank you!!


----------



## obrecsa

lady_dubliners said:


> hi ladies! i've just literally ordered my first falabella in black with gold chain from matchesfashion.com - they're having 30% private sale until 11 dec and i've been lucky to be invited. can't wait for mine to arrive!


how do you get invited to the private sale?  i was going to order one from there too last week, but living in the US, i was skeptical about ordering overseas.  esp since i am the queen of returning&#8230;. i was afraid to loose my ninety-something dollars in duty fees.  although, it was a great deal.  like almost $300 less than getting it from here in the US.
soooo, i actually ended up ordering a small navy falabella from nordstrom.  i have not loved a bag this much in a long time!!  its so slouchy. i keep modeling it in the mirror!! even in my pajamas.
i hope you love yours as much!


----------



## pixiejenna

I might have one of these on the way. I ordered the baby bella in berry from Saks on sale so I won't get too excited until I see a shipping confirmation. I haven't seen the berry color IRL only online so I hope I like it, if not at least they have free shipping & returns with the code holiday  I really have been eying the ruthenium color so if I don't like the berry IRL I'll have to stalk ruthenium until it goes on sale.


----------



## DanielWest

Hi, apologies if this is in the wrong place but I'm not yet able to create a new topic. My g/f has said she would like the Stella McCartney Falabella wallet in Plum:

http://www.stellamccartney.com/us/s...affiliazione&utm_source=linkshare_us&tp=51960

I've found one on Farfetch.com for quite a bit cheaper but it says Red not Plum:

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/stella-mccartney-falabella-wallet-item-10467431.aspx

Does anyone know if they are the same wallet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lavidav

DanielWest said:


> Hi, apologies if this is in the wrong place but I'm not yet able to create a new topic. My g/f has said she would like the Stella McCartney Falabella wallet in Plum:
> 
> http://www.stellamccartney.com/us/s...affiliazione&utm_source=linkshare_us&tp=51960
> 
> I've found one on Farfetch.com for quite a bit cheaper but it says Red not Plum:
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/stella-mccartney-falabella-wallet-item-10467431.aspx
> 
> Does anyone know if they are the same wallet. Thanks in advance.


I checked and they appear to be the same color. I have noticed that boutiques on Farfetch tend to use different names on their products. I did notice that they are both priced at $640.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just got my baby bella and the jury is still out on it. I'm going to have to think about it for a few days before I decide. I'm undecided on the color, it's berry and it's a really dark purple that almost looks black, however the stitching around the chain is noticeably lighter. I got it at a great price which is a part of why I want to keep it, but a part of me still likes the dark metallic one better. Even though the sheen on this one is slightly metallic looking in the right light I'm kind of leaning towards the other color over this one. I kind of feel like this one looks so close to black that unless it's on top of something black or in bright light it's hard to tell that it's really purple. Decisions decisions


----------



## CheekynCheerful

This was probably asked already on here, but does anyone know how the foldover falabella compares to the large falabella in size? I am interested in the foldover falabella. Can you compare them to the Neverfull by Louis Vuitton ( do not own it, but have seen the different sizes) or the Marc by Marc Jacobs Francesa (which I do own and find to be medium in size)?


----------



## mystgal

Hi guys! New here but wondering if you could help to authenticate this stella mccartney falabella please?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/321266101273?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1

Thanks!!


----------



## Lavidav

pixiejenna said:


> I just got my baby bella and the jury is still out on it. I'm going to have to think about it for a few days before I decide. I'm undecided on the color, it's berry and it's a really dark purple that almost looks black, however the stitching around the chain is noticeably lighter. I got it at a great price which is a part of why I want to keep it, but a part of me still likes the dark metallic one better. Even though the sheen on this one is slightly metallic looking in the right light I'm kind of leaning towards the other color over this one. I kind of feel like this one looks so close to black that unless it's on top of something black or in bright light it's hard to tell that it's really purple. Decisions decisions


If you don't love it, return it- regardless of the price. I've purchased bags because they were a great price, used them a couple times and then they never see the light. In hind sight I wish I had saved the money for something I lust for!  Btw is the chain gold or silver?


----------



## pixiejenna

Lavidav said:


> If you don't love it, return it- regardless of the price. I've purchased bags because they were a great price, used them a couple times and then they never see the light. In hind sight I wish I had saved the money for something I lust for!  Btw is the chain gold or silver?




I decided later yesterday to return it. I generally don't keep bags just because I got them on sale. My general rule is if you don't want to switch over to a new bag when you bring it home it should go back so I kind of referred too that rule. Purple is one of my favorite colors but like I said before this is SO close to looking like black that it kind of dulls the look of the bag it looks like a off black, and I think this bag looks great in black. Somehow this color just doesn't cut it for me and the stitching around the chain being notably lighter than the bag it self is also off putting. I really love it in the dark metallic black and I realized I can't settle for this one. Hopefully I can snag that one on sale too. I have become extremely more critical of my bags over the past few years, threw trial and error.  The chain is sliver, it may look goldish because it's reflecting off of the wood door/trim in the bathroom.


----------



## handbagahholic

I've just got my first Stella tote in a lovely brown colour but I'm just not sure I love it  not sure if I should sell it as I've waited so long for it but I've only used it once and I've had her 3 months. Any advice please x


----------



## Lavidav

handbagahholic said:


> I've just got my first Stella tote in a lovely brown colour but I'm just not sure I love it  not sure if I should sell it as I've waited so long for it but I've only used it once and I've had her 3 months. Any advice please x




Bummer. If you can sell it for a good price, do it!  It's been my experience that if I don't love the bag it just sits in the closet.


----------



## zhirafica

JetSetGo! said:


> Not a tote, but a crossbody flap. I adore it!



ooh, i love this model, i am actually trying to decide between this and the tote.
and these are much cheaper!
how does it look when filled with things? does it lose its shape?
would you mind posting some pictures!
thanks


----------



## Prettyvogue

Stella has the tartan Falabella and Tweed Falabella on sale on her website for $780! it says there is one last one of the tweed.  There are also some small fold over clutches and fold over bags on sale in the same prints. The tweed is grey.


----------



## 2pmhottest

Love that chain detailing down the side!


----------



## Kfoorya2

There are few on sale at Saks and Barney's sites now


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

handbagahholic said:


> I've just got my first Stella tote in a lovely brown colour but I'm just not sure I love it  not sure if I should sell it as I've waited so long for it but I've only used it once and I've had her 3 months. Any advice please x



I think if you've definitely decided that you're not going to use it then you probably should sell it. 
Although saying that,  I bought my blue leopard falabella in the harvey nics sale last xmas eve, never used it for months (at least 7 months!)  but now im in love with it. Use it all the time!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

CheekynCheerful said:


> This was probably asked already on here, but does anyone know how the foldover falabella compares to the large falabella in size? I am interested in the foldover falabella. Can you compare them to the Neverfull by Louis Vuitton ( do not own it, but have seen the different sizes) or the Marc by Marc Jacobs Francesa (which I do own and find to be medium in size)?



I don't own either LV or the MJ however I can compare my foldover tote to my Mulberry Daria satchel (dimensions can be found on the mulberry website) 
Here's a pic side by side


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Wouldn't let me attach the photo! Here it is..


----------



## Indecisive23

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Wouldn't let me attach the photo! Here it is..


Love them both! the Falabella in the pic clearly stands out though..just gorgeous!
I am a huge SM fan and as a vegan, have few (if any) designer options. So thank god for Stella! thats all I can say.


----------



## CheekynCheerful

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> I don't own either LV or the MJ however I can compare my foldover tote to my Mulberry Daria satchel (dimensions can be found on the mulberry website)
> Here's a pic side by side



Thank you so much! I have not been able to reply to people since I have been writing a research paper and I have also been getting ready for finals  . Anyways, the bag seems a lot smaller than I had anticipated. I would definitely need to see it in person so I can see what I could carry in it. I would also need to see it against my body. I really like the foldover falabella and I am not interested in the regular large size.


----------



## veneti

veneti said:


> i hope i'm posting on the right thread cos here  seem to be the girls who know stella mccartney's bags best. i saw this  bag and i think it's the falabella fold over, is that right? and does  anyone know what the color is called?
> i am so sorry if this is posted wrong, and thanks so much for your help!!
> 
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/aa/97/cb/aa97cb0d60cddfdf99a9fedd93b2d525.jpg





Lavidav said:


> No, this is not a fold over tote. This looks like a small tote, but could be large- difficult to tell in the pic.  The fold over tote has two small hand chains and one shoulder chain.



anybody an idea what the name of the color is?


----------



## Lavidav

veneti said:


> anybody an idea what the name of the color is?



Looks like salmone, but not 100% because the photo is dark.


----------



## veneti

Lavidav said:


> Looks like salmone, but not 100% because the photo is dark.



Thank you! yes I was also thinking salmone or coral  or hot pink?


----------



## Lavidav

veneti said:


> Thank you! yes I was also thinking salmone or coral  or hot pink?



I think you might be right on Coral...I did a google search and that exact image you have in your earlier post came up as coral along with other images.


----------



## veneti

Lavidav said:


> I think you might be right on Coral...I did a google search and that exact image you have in your earlier post came up as coral along with other images.



oh no...  did you find the picture on wheretoget.it? if you're talking about that photo then that's my fault. i posted it there and tried to describe it and called it coral bag. 

the original photo i found on pinterest and contacted the person to ask for the color of the bag, but never got a reply. looked like a blog though where somebody just shared pictures she liked. 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/290060032221738098/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/255579347577454242/


----------



## Lavidav

veneti said:


> oh no...  did you find the picture on wheretoget.it? if you're talking about that photo then that's my fault. i posted it there and tried to describe it and called it coral bag.
> 
> the original photo i found on pinterest and contacted the person to ask for the color of the bag, but never got a reply. looked like a blog though where somebody just shared pictures she liked.
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/290060032221738098/
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/255579347577454242/



I just did a google search for "coral stella McCartney Falabella".   Try this link...

http://www.google.com/search?q=cora...CJMfcoASpk4C4Bg&ved=0CEAQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=690


----------



## veneti

Lavidav said:


> I just did a google search for "coral stella McCartney Falabella".   Try this link...
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=cora...CJMfcoASpk4C4Bg&ved=0CEAQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=690



Yes if you click on the photo you'll get on wheretoget.it that's where I posted that photo to see where I can find the bag  anyway i just wrote coral/pink for color cos it looked most like that and I had to put a color on my search. 

I don't know though if Stella had a line with coral bags, - I saw the spring collection is gonna have a hot pink that looks similar. But probably you're right and the color is salmone just the photo is quite dark.


----------



## Deks

The coral one was at sale last I went to bloomingdales!!  It's more of a bright orange.. At 30%off ! I decided to go with Cobalt blue.. It's such a beauty... Love stella bags...


----------



## Lavidav

Deks said:


> The coral one was at sale last I went to bloomingdales!!  It's more of a bright orange.. At 30%off ! I decided to go with Cobalt blue.. It's such a beauty... Love stella bags...




I had no idea Bloomies carried Stella...never saw them there before. Congrats!


----------



## Paris Darling

Last month I ordered the big Falabella tote online, and although it's a beautiful bag, I regret it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It is too big, so everytime I need my wallet or something, I literally have to dig in to reach it. And today I was in a department store, and I saw the smaller one with the extra chain in real life, I really wished I hadn't bought the large one... 





I'm thinking about selling it. But I'm afraid I will only get &#8364;200 or &#8364;300 for it... What would you pay for a bag that has only used 3-5 times, with an original price of &#8364;835,- ?


----------



## Lavidav

Paris Darling said:


> Last month I ordered the big Falabella tote online, and although it's a beautiful bag, I regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is too big, so everytime I need my wallet or something, I literally have to dig in to reach it. And today I was in a department store, and I saw the smaller one with the extra chain in real life, I really wished I hadn't bought the large one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about selling it. But I'm afraid I will only get 200 or 300 for it... What would you pay for a bag that has only used 3-5 times, with an original price of 835,- ?




The small tote is the perfect size (I have two) and I like it better than the FDA over. I agree, the large can hold a body it's so big!  I would try and sell it for close to what you paid for it, or whatever you can stomach letting it go for. If you can't get what you want, just keep it, it is still a great looking bag!


----------



## Mindful Matters

I'm a big fan of silver & black bags, but I'd be concerned about the empty weight and the sticker price for non-leather.  I like Stella McCartney designs and am happy for her that numerous celebs are seen with this particular bag!


----------



## Cocolicious

Can someone Authenticate this Stella McCartney Falabella bag (Sorry, I cannot make my own thread since im new on the forums)



BEAUTIFUL STELLA McCARTNEY FAUX BEIGE PYTHON THREE CHAIN FALABELLA TOTE BAG

suzysmod

eBay item number:291050140090

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291050140090

Thank you Everyone!.


----------



## Lavidav

Cocolicious said:


> Can someone Authenticate this Stella McCartney Falabella bag (Sorry, I cannot make my own thread since im new on the forums)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL STELLA McCARTNEY FAUX BEIGE PYTHON THREE CHAIN FALABELLA TOTE BAG
> 
> 
> 
> suzysmod
> 
> 
> 
> eBay item number:291050140090
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291050140090
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Everyone!.






You might have better luck getting this authenticated under the forum "Authenticate This."  There is a separate thread there for Stella.


----------



## Cocolicious

Lavidav said:


> You might have better luck getting this authenticated under the forum "Authenticate This."  There is a separate thread there for Stella.




Thank you! I just put there, appreciate the help


----------



## Lavidav

Fold over Falabella in amaryllis on sale for $717  at Forward By Elyse Walker website.


----------



## handbagahholic

Okay so I've finally decided its time to sell my Stella tote, but there just doesn't seem to be much of a market in the UK for them, can anyone recommend a good place and roughly price please?

Thanks


----------



## tslsusi

Thank you for this thread! I was so unsure about getting a falabella bag but I just got my crossbody in the black shaggy deer, I am in love! I first tried the foldover but found it too small. I am thinking of getting the large size in grey of the falabella tote. Think I will get a lot of use out of it? Just wondered is it a big difference in size from the foldover?


----------



## emcosmo1639

handbagahholic said:


> Okay so I've finally decided its time to sell my Stella tote, but there just doesn't seem to be much of a market in the UK for them, can anyone recommend a good place and roughly price please?
> 
> Thanks



I'm in the US and have never had much luck selling mine.  I have consigned a few, but they never go for as much as other bags would (when looking at percentage of retail and condition).  I still love her bags and get more compliments on them than any other designer, but ime, they just don't have a strong resale value.


----------



## Lavidav

tslsusi said:


> Thank you for this thread! I was so unsure about getting a falabella bag but I just got my crossbody in the black shaggy deer, I am in love! I first tried the foldover but found it too small. I am thinking of getting the large size in grey of the falabella tote. Think I will get a lot of use out of it? Just wondered is it a big difference in size from the foldover?




The large tote is huge. I have two of the small totes and they are perfect. I am 5'8" 125lbs and the large tote looks like a sack when I tried it out at the dept store.


----------



## Lavidav

handbagahholic said:


> Okay so I've finally decided its time to sell my Stella tote, but there just doesn't seem to be much of a market in the UK for them, can anyone recommend a good place and roughly price please?
> 
> Thanks




I sold a NWT velvet snake print fold over fallabella on eBay for $700- retail price was $1695. Check the Authenticate This thread for Stella and then see what those bags have sold for on eBay to get an idea what $$ they fetch.  You can always set a reserve price to make sure you don't give your bag away.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Lavidav said:


> The large tote is huge. I have two of the small totes and they are perfect. I am 5'8" 125lbs and the large tote looks like a sack when I tried it out at the dept store.



I love the large one but can see where it gets huge.  I'm 6ft so most the time it works for me, but if I fill it too much it can look gigantic very quickly.  That being said, I like it better than the small.  I have one small and never carry it--it sits too high up on my arm pit.


----------



## tslsusi

Lavidav said:


> The large tote is huge. I have two of the small totes and they are perfect. I am 5'8" 125lbs and the large tote looks like a sack when I tried it out at the dept store.



Thank you! So too big then? Darn it really liked that it would hold a lot but I'm only 5'5.


----------



## tslsusi

emcosmo1639 said:


> I love the large one but can see where it gets huge.  I'm 6ft so most the time it works for me, but if I fill it too much it can look gigantic very quickly.  That being said, I like it better than the small.  I have one small and never carry it--it sits too high up on my arm pit.


So is the strap drop on the smaller shorter?


----------



## Darbanville

Hi ladies, I'm thinking about buying a stella mccartney crossbody, but someone told me the magnet is very fragileshe said you have to very careful with it, or it will break, the magnet will come out of the fabric because you pull it all the time to open the bagis this true??


----------



## Lavidav

tslsusi said:


> Thank you! So too big then? Darn it really liked that it would hold a lot but I'm only 5'5.




My small bags hold quite a bit. Wallet, iPad mini, large sunglasses case, coin purse and then some. Go to a dept store and have the SA let you try one out with your stuff in it and see if you like.


----------



## Lavidav

tslsusi said:


> So is the strap drop on the smaller shorter?




I just looked at the SFA site, some of the small totes are showing same sized strap drop as the large. But a " baby Bella" is showing a shorter length.  I don't have a problem with my small totes strap length and believe they are a similar length as the large.


----------



## tslsusi

Darbanville said:


> Hi ladies, I'm thinking about buying a stella mccartney crossbody, but someone told me the magnet is very fragileshe said you have to very careful with it, or it will break, the magnet will come out of the fabric because you pull it all the time to open the bagis this true??


I didn't find that true I love mine and her material is very sturdy


----------



## tslsusi

Lavidav said:


> My small bags hold quite a bit. Wallet, iPad mini, large sunglasses case, coin purse and then some. Go to a dept store and have the SA let you try one out with your stuff in it and see if you like.


Can you fit a laptop?


----------



## Missaggie

I just purchased the medium cross body, and it has a zipper. I love it, and it is a perfect size.


----------



## Lavidav

tslsusi said:


> Can you fit a laptop?




Laptop?  I don't think so. An IPad mini no problem.  Even with a large tote I don't think you could do a laptop. Even if it could fit in a large tote, it would be awkward because the material is flimsy (not structured).


----------



## Darbanville

A girl in my class has the large tote (at least I think it's the large one) and she brings her 13 inch laptop and notebooks in it&#8230;so it should fit


----------



## Darbanville

tslsusi said:


> I didn't find that true I love mine and her material is very sturdy



thanks!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I put my laptop in my large stellas all the time!  I have a 13 inch that fits no problem with an ipad and a few textbooks.   I'll stuff it really full when I travel and have never had problems with the magnet or anything.


----------



## emcosmo1639

tslsusi said:


> So is the strap drop on the smaller shorter?



I'll check tonight---I haven't carried my smaller one in ages so I can't be sure, but I always thought it was.


----------



## tslsusi

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'll check tonight---I haven't carried my smaller one in ages so I can't be sure, but I always thought it was.


Thank you! I went to the dept store tonight and saw what you mean by its a big tote but I found the small is almost too small, the large dwarf's me but you can't fit a laptop in the small. I wish Stella made a medium size


----------



## namie

I received my triple chain in maple today. So happy.


----------



## mpepe32

Hi, I just purchased a small falabella tote and am wondering if anyone travels with theirs.  It will just be a quick trip to the Caribbean.  I usually don't have chain straps on my bags and I  am wondering if they get damaged being stored under the seats during the flight.  This is a picture of the one I bought. 

https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0457522889178


----------



## Lavidav

mpepe32 said:


> Hi, I just purchased a small falabella tote and am wondering if anyone travels with theirs.  It will just be a quick trip to the Caribbean.  I usually don't have chain straps on my bags and I  am wondering if they get damaged being stored under the seats during the flight.  This is a picture of the one I bought.
> 
> https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0457522889178




I have the small as well and I have travelled with it. I never had any problems with the chains.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

mpepe32 said:


> Hi, I just purchased a small falabella tote and am wondering if anyone travels with theirs.  It will just be a quick trip to the Caribbean.  I usually don't have chain straps on my bags and I  am wondering if they get damaged being stored under the seats during the flight.  This is a picture of the one I bought.
> 
> https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0457522889178



I would bring the dust bag and place it inside while its stored under your seat. Just in case!


----------



## mpepe32

Lavidav said:


> I have the small as well and I have travelled with it. I never had any problems with the chains.



Okay thanks!


----------



## mpepe32

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> I would bring the dust bag and place it inside while its stored under your seat. Just in case!



Good idea!  Thanks!


----------



## btaylor001

Falabella... Can anyone help me decide between the Falabella shaggy deer foldover (3chains) tote in black w gunmetal chains or cobalt blue? I have neither color handbag in my closet...


----------



## namie

Carried my triple chain twice. It is great as a tote and can be used for formal events as shoulder bag. Black is classy.


----------



## Lavidav

btaylor001 said:


> Falabella... Can anyone help me decide between the Falabella shaggy deer foldover (3chains) tote in black w gunmetal chains or cobalt blue? I have neither color handbag in my closet...




I Loooove the cobalt!  I would go with cobalt because you probably won't see that color after the season is over. You can get a black fold over any day.


----------



## xban44

I like this bag a lot!


----------



## emcosmo1639

btaylor001 said:


> Falabella... Can anyone help me decide between the Falabella shaggy deer foldover (3chains) tote in black w gunmetal chains or cobalt blue? I have neither color handbag in my closet...



Definitely the cobalt!  I have that one and adore it!  I get tons of compliments on it and find it's a great color but not over the top.


----------



## chessmont

Anyone with experience of the small and the large regular tote?  IS the small really a good-sized bag and the large just huge?  I want a good sized bag but the large seem gigantic.  The 'small's' measurements seem like a pretty decent sized everyday bag.  Any comments, opinions, etc.?


----------



## Lavidav

chessmont said:


> Anyone with experience of the small and the large regular tote?  IS the small really a good-sized bag and the large just huge?  I want a good sized bag but the large seem gigantic.  The 'small's' measurements seem like a pretty decent sized everyday bag.  Any comments, opinions, etc.?




I definitely think the large is huge unless you are a really tall person. I have two of the small and feel they are the perfect size for me. And holds a good bit of stuff. I'm 5'8"


----------



## chessmont

Lavidav said:


> I definitely think the large is huge unless you are a really tall person. I have two of the small and feel they are the perfect size for me. And holds a good bit of stuff. I'm 5'8"



That's what I thought, so I ordered the 'small'


----------



## emcosmo1639

chessmont said:


> Anyone with experience of the small and the large regular tote?  IS the small really a good-sized bag and the large just huge?  I want a good sized bag but the large seem gigantic.  The 'small's' measurements seem like a pretty decent sized everyday bag.  Any comments, opinions, etc.?



I posted pics a few pages back (probably a few months ago though) of mine--I have one small and a few large so you can get some idea of the size difference.  I'm 6ft tall and definitely prefer the large.  The small is a decent size, but the bag sits higher up on my arm pit and bothers me.  In fact, I hardly ever carry mine anymore and have been thinking of giving it to my sis.  The large is perfect for me, although it is a large bag.  At the same time, though, I tend to travel with it or use it for textbooks, dance shoes etc---so basically I'm stuffing mine and like the extra size.  I did give my sis one of mine and she's 5' 6"I've never thought it looks too big on her.  

Hope that helps a bit...


----------



## chessmont

emcosmo1639 said:


> I posted pics a few pages back (probably a few months ago though) of mine--I have one small and a few large so you can get some idea of the size difference.  I'm 6ft tall and definitely prefer the large.  The small is a decent size, but the bag sits higher up on my arm pit and bothers me.  In fact, I hardly ever carry mine anymore and have been thinking of giving it to my sis.  The large is perfect for me, although it is a large bag.  At the same time, though, I tend to travel with it or use it for textbooks, dance shoes etc---so basically I'm stuffing mine and like the extra size.  I did give my sis one of mine and she's 5' 6"I've never thought it looks too big on her.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit...



Thanks for the input - I suspect the large would be too big on me, I am 5'6" but I don't want a huge bag.  We'll see when it gets here if I like the smaller size...


----------



## chessmont

Well, the small is a little too small.  Maybe I'll try a large one but I hafta say I am not that impressed with the feel of it for the price.  Not that it is put together poorly, it just feels cheaper than what it costs.  I have to mull over whether to try the big one.  Perhaps I just don't like the feel of the shaggy deer and should try the patent or the 'leather' feeling ones.


----------



## Kristin3

I have the large Falabella. It's quite big, it looks bigger in reality than in the pictures so i think it would better if you try it at the store. The large one has a lot of space and it's also really durable, i literally put it everywhere (floor, park benches etc.) and it doesn't have any scratches or spots. Keep in mind that the bag is quite heavy itself so if you tend to put a lot of stuff in your bag (like i do) your arm will start to hurt after a while. Have you also considered the Falabella Triple Handle tote? My friend has one, i think it's spacious and versatile as it can turn into a clutch for a night out.


----------



## chessmont

Kristin3 said:


> I have the large Falabella. It's quite big, it looks bigger in reality than in the pictures so i think it would better if you try it at the store. The large one has a lot of space and it's also really durable, i literally put it everywhere (floor, park benches etc.) and it doesn't have any scratches or spots. Keep in mind that the bag is quite heavy itself so if you tend to put a lot of stuff in your bag (like i do) your arm will start to hurt after a while. Have you also considered the Falabella Triple Handle tote? My friend has one, i think it's spacious and versatile as it can turn into a clutch for a night out.



Thanks for the input Kristin3.  I haven't thought about the TH Tote it seemed no bigger than the small F.  IS it bigger?  I don't have any stores nearby, Nordstrom.com is my friend


----------



## Lavidav

chessmont said:


> Thanks for the input Kristin3.  I haven't thought about the TH Tote it seemed no bigger than the small F.  IS it bigger?  I don't have any stores nearby, Nordstrom.com is my friend




I believe they are the same dimensions. Check Stella McCartney's website to get accurate dimensions on the bags, as oftentimes I see the same bags differ in size from website to website.


----------



## Kristin3

chessmont said:


> Thanks for the input Kristin3.  I haven't thought about the TH Tote it seemed no bigger than the small F.  IS it bigger?  I don't have any stores nearby, Nordstrom.com is my friend


Yes, they're pretty much the same dimensions, however i think they're two different styles so you may want to consider it.  I personally prefer the TH Tote  over the small F. Perhaps you didn't like that particular style in a small dimension and the big one would be too big. In this case the TH Tote can be a good compromise.


----------



## chessmont

Kristin3 said:


> Yes, they're pretty much the same dimensions, however i think they're two different styles so you may want to consider it.  I personally prefer the TH Tote  over the small F. Perhaps you didn't like that particular style in a small dimension and the big one would be too big. In this case the TH Tote can be a good compromise.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## iluvbags11

Hey guys, quick question. Is It normal for fold overs to not have any date codes tags? I'm talking about a pre owned one. thanks for the inputs.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

iluvbags11 said:


> Hey guys, quick question. Is It normal for fold overs to not have any date codes tags? I'm talking about a pre owned one. thanks for the inputs.



I have 2 foldovers and both have a tag with numbers on inside the inside pocket. 

Hope that helps


----------



## iluvbags11

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> I have 2 foldovers and both have a tag with numbers on inside the inside pocket.
> 
> Hope that helps




Thanks for the reply!


----------



## iluvbags11

Guys, can anyone post a navy and black falabella side by side? I wanted a black one but I'm eyeing a navy as my second option. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PeggyOlson1

i like the black-on-black. questions though:

1. is it real leather? 
2. do the chain straps hurt? 

thanks!


----------



## emcosmo1639

PeggyOlson1 said:


> i like the black-on-black. questions though:
> 
> 1. is it real leather?
> 2. do the chain straps hurt?
> 
> thanks!



Her items are vegan, so no, it's not leather.  I'm actually not entirely sure what the material is, but I tend to prefer how it wears so well--I've had some nasty spills on some of my Stellas and they've always come out without a problem.  I also think the material is pretty durable.  As for the chains, I've never found them to hurt at all and I cram mine full with a laptop, textbooks etc or use them when I travel and cram them full of random crap then.  The bag can sometimes feel heavy because of the chains, but I think it isn't that noticeable and I love all of mine.


----------



## Archipelago

Any thoughts on this as a school bag?


----------



## PeggyOlson1

emcosmo1639: thanks!


----------



## chessmont

Question about the shaggy deer finish - can it take getting caught in the rain (not soaked, but how does it take water?)  Also, has anyone had color transfer problems?  I got the cornflower which is a bright blue and wondering if it will get denim transfer?  How does the shaggy deer hold up to dirt?  Does it get dirty easily? Thanks!


----------



## Lavidav

chessmont said:


> Question about the shaggy deer finish - can it take getting caught in the rain (not soaked, but how does it take water?)  Also, has anyone had color transfer problems?  I got the cornflower which is a bright blue and wondering if it will get denim transfer?  How does the shaggy deer hold up to dirt?  Does it get dirty easily? Thanks!




These bags hold up well. I have a duck blue and silver Falabella. I got black grease on one of them and with some coaxing using a white flour sack rag, water and mild soap it came out. I have spot treated these bags with a fair amount of water and they dried perfectly.  I never had and color transfer from my jeans.  However, I did get some yellow transfer from a chartreuse t-shirt on my silver bag, but got it out with water and mild soap. IMO they don't soil easily and they hold up well to water, even a lot of water.


----------



## chessmont

Lavidav said:


> These bags hold up well. I have a duck blue and silver Falabella. I got black grease on one of them and with some coaxing using a white flour sack rag, water and mild soap it came out. I have spot treated these bags with a fair amount of water and they dried perfectly.  I never had and color transfer from my jeans.  However, I did get some yellow transfer from a chartreuse t-shirt on my silver bag, but got it out with water and mild soap. IMO they don't soil easily and they hold up well to water, even a lot of water.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Lavidav said:


> These bags hold up well. I have a duck blue and silver Falabella. I got black grease on one of them and with some coaxing using a white flour sack rag, water and mild soap it came out. I have spot treated these bags with a fair amount of water and they dried perfectly.  I never had and color transfer from my jeans.  However, I did get some yellow transfer from a chartreuse t-shirt on my silver bag, but got it out with water and mild soap. IMO they don't soil easily and they hold up well to water, even a lot of water.



I can echo this and have posted several times in here about the beating my Stellas have taken.  I've never had a shaggy deer one, but my normal falabellas have all held up better (stain and transfer wise) than any of my other bags.


----------



## Lavidav

Farfetch is having their presale. There are a lot of Stella bags on sale up to 45% off. Maybe for U.S. only, not sure. Just picked up a beautiful navy for under $800 including shipping.


----------



## handbagahholic

Did the Falabella tote ever come in brick with silver/gunmetal HW do we know please?


----------



## Lavidav

handbagahholic said:


> Did the Falabella tote ever come in brick with silver/gunmetal HW do we know please?




Dunno, but there is a brick red color with gold hw in sale at Saks online sale.


----------



## slang27

Hi guys

I just ordered my first falabella online and can't wait to get it in the mail! I have been obsessed with these bags for the last 2 weeks and it has seriously hurt the hours I actually spend on work rather than googling pics of celebs with falabella bags!

It is little sad that stella doesn't get her own forum here on TPF but I hope this thread gets a lot more traffic so that we can eventually have one of our own!

Would love to see more modeling pics from those who already own Falabellas and even pics of their bags out and about!

Will post some pics once I get the bag from Europe...


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

slang27 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just ordered my first falabella online and can't wait to get it in the mail! I have been obsessed with these bags for the last 2 weeks and it has seriously hurt the hours I actually spend on work rather than googling pics of celebs with falabella bags!
> 
> It is little sad that stella doesn't get her own forum here on TPF but I hope this thread gets a lot more traffic so that we can eventually have one of our own!
> 
> Would love to see more modeling pics from those who already own Falabellas and even pics of their bags out and about!
> 
> Will post some pics once I get the bag from Europe...



I agree. There doesnt seem to be much love for these bags on here. I think they are great bags. Out of all of my designer bags my falabella gets the most compliments.


----------



## Lavidav

Still some good deals on Farfetch...
Snake print clutch with shoulder chain regularly $713 down to $285, large Falabella in dark blue down to $777. Others as well.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Just scored a pink python tote from TJMaxx for $599, but still debating to keep or return?  Thoughts?


----------



## Lavidav

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Just scored a pink python tote from TJMaxx for $599, but still debating to keep or return?  Thoughts?




Let's see a pic...can you post one?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Lavidav said:


> Let's see a pic...can you post one?


 
It's this one, I will take a picture of the actual bag at home later on:
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...?gclid=COGsuuOC474CFchFMgodDiIAvQ&country=216


----------



## bellabags23

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Just scored a pink python tote from TJMaxx for $599, but still debating to keep or return?  Thoughts?



Yes please post a picture


----------



## Lavidav

AmeeLVSBags said:


> It's this one, I will take a picture of the actual bag at home later on:
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...?gclid=COGsuuOC474CFchFMgodDiIAvQ&country=216




If you'll use it, definitely keep it. If it's just going to sit in the closet, return it- there's nothing worse than buying a bag just because it's a good deal and then having buyers remorse.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Lavidav said:


> If you'll use it, definitely keep it. If it's just going to sit in the closet, return it- there's nothing worse than buying a bag just because it's a good deal and then having buyers remorse.


 
That's exactly what I am trying to decide, do I use this bag or not? (and honestly although it's a good deal, but I don't need another bag!!)


----------



## Lavidav

AmeeLVSBags said:


> That's exactly what I am trying to decide, do I use this bag or not? (and honestly although it's a good deal, but I don't need another bag!!)




I hear you on the bag front! I had  4 Falabellas sold one and I'm debating whether to sell another one of them.  Although, that pink snake print is nice for a pop of color. Why don't you try it with a couple outfits to see if you like?


----------



## bellabags23

Lavidav said:


> I hear you on the bag front! I had  4 Falabellas sold one and I'm debating whether to sell another one of them.  Although, that pink snake print is nice for a pop of color. Why don't you try it with a couple outfits to see if you like?



I agree with youtry it on with a few outfitsI think the bag is gorgeous and a great pop of color. I just bought a large falabellaI am not sure if I am going to keep it or not. I LOVE it in the largethe small was too small for meI am just not sure of the colorIt is like a brown pythonIt looks lighter in this picture than IRLI bought it online and it looked more like this online in person it is darker. what do you all think?


----------



## Lavidav

bellabags23 said:


> I agree with youtry it on with a few outfitsI think the bag is gorgeous and a great pop of color. I just bought a large falabellaI am not sure if I am going to keep it or not. I LOVE it in the largethe small was too small for meI am just not sure of the colorIt is like a brown pythonIt looks lighter in this picture than IRLI bought it online and it looked more like this online in person it is darker. what do you all think?




Love your brown python bag! I have the python clutch and use it every chance I get. I especially love that no animal was harmed in the making.


----------



## bellabags23

Lavidav said:


> Love your brown python bag! I have the python clutch and use it every chance I get. I especially love that no animal was harmed in the making.



Thank you* Lavidav*&#8230;I agree with you about  the no harming of animals  so you have the clutch in brown python?


----------



## Lavidav

bellabags23 said:


> Thank you* Lavidav*I agree with you about  the no harming of animals  so you have the clutch in brown python?




It's tan/brown with silver chain.


----------



## bellabags23

Lavidav said:


> It's tan/brown with silver chain.
> 
> View attachment 2642406



That is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Lavidav

Thank you!  I got it on sale at Nordstrom a couple years ago. Yeah!!


----------



## Kkasia83

Today, I received the new Stella Mccartney Large Falabella Black Microsuede Tote. It was purchased at www.gilt.com. Everything seems to look perfect (id cards, tag, dust bag) but the lining is pink. This bag is from Winter collection 2013. The lining from that collection is green based on the pictures I saw at Nordstrom/Neiman Marcus/Saks Fifth Avenue website. Is this tote original? Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Lavidav

Kkasia83 said:


> Today, I received the new Stella Mccartney Large Falabella Black Microsuede Tote. It was purchased at www.gilt.com. Everything seems to look perfect (id cards, tag, dust bag) but the lining is pink. This bag is from Winter collection 2013. The lining from that collection is green based on the pictures I saw at Nordstrom/Neiman Marcus/Saks Fifth Avenue website. Is this tote original? Please let me know what you think.




You might try posting pics of the bag and liner under the Stella authentication thread if you are concerned.  Also see post #139 which shows a black tote from spring 2013 with pink lining.


----------



## veneti

I'm thinking of getting my first sm Falabella bag after I love my pink Falabella wallet so much.
can't decide tho between the Small Tote and the Foldover Tote. 
and then I'm torn between the colors black, light grey and amaryllis. I want that ruthenium chains tho. 

can you please help me decide?  what would you suggest?


----------



## Lavidav

veneti said:


> I'm thinking of getting my first sm Falabella bag after I love my pink Falabella wallet so much.
> can't decide tho between the Small Tote and the Foldover Tote.
> and then I'm torn between the colors black, light grey and amaryllis. I want that ruthenium chains tho.
> 
> can you please help me decide?  what would you suggest?




I would skip the gray it's not that exciting of a color. I have duck blue and I'm thinking of selling it because it's just a tad boring compared to the other colors I have.  I prefer the small tote vs the fold over for every day use. The fold over is good if you want the option of using it as a chain clutch. Let us know what you decide on and post pics.


----------



## Kkasia83

Lavidav said:


> You might try posting pics of the bag and liner under the Stella authentication thread if you are concerned.  Also see post #139 which shows a black tote from spring 2013 with pink lining.


Today, I went to Nordstrom to check out new collection from Stella Mccartney and new Large Black Microsuede Falabella tote has pink lining too. Yeah!!!


----------



## veneti

this arrived a few days ago


----------



## SLCsocialite

I scored mine on an Outnet sale around Christmas time! Seems more appropriate to bust it out in the summer months now!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I ended up returning the pink python falabella today to a TJMaxx in Dallas area, if anyone is interested.  I have a lot of pink outfits and it just looked too much pink together!!


----------



## Lavidav

Kkasia83 said:


> Today, I went to Nordstrom to check out new collection from Stella Mccartney and new Large Black Microsuede Falabella tote has pink lining too. Yeah!!!




I thought your Gilt purchase should be safe. I haven't read or heard of any problems with their items not being authentic.


----------



## Kfoorya2

I really have been wanting the Falabella bag for a while and decided to pull the trigger and get one finally. 

I saw these two colors and like both and have been torn between the two colors, can you help me choose please? Just what you think the color that appeals on this bag more, either the wine which is a dark burgundy, or the shinny brown leather.

I would really appreciate any input! Thank you!







Pics taken from google


----------



## chessmont

I like the wine, and it is a good neutral.  The brown looks a little drab/boring for me.


----------



## Lavidav

Kfoorya2 said:


> I really have been wanting the Falabella bag for a while and decided to pull the trigger and get one finally.
> 
> I saw these two colors and like both and have been torn between the two colors, can you help me choose please? Just what you think the color that appeals on this bag more, either the wine which is a dark burgundy, or the shinny brown leather.
> 
> I would really appreciate any input! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650032
> View attachment 2650033
> 
> 
> Pics taken from google




The wine for sure. Brown blah. The wine will be more versatile and will give a pop of color with many outfits.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Definitely the wine. I've been thinking about getting that exact same bag for a while now. 
Its a much nicer colour than the brown IMO and goes nicely with the gold hardware.


----------



## JuzOneMore

SLCsocialite said:


> I scored mine on an Outnet sale around Christmas time! Seems more appropriate to bust it out in the summer months now!


That is one pretty bag! The colours are really cute. And it goes very well with your outfit! Especially with that bracelet.


----------



## veneti

My Amaryllis foldover is in the way will post pics when it's here  
Still looking tho for a "baby" regular size falabella in light grey &#10084;&#65039; Any advice where I could find it, maybe with a promo code, or in a sale?  wouldn't mind it 2nd hand either &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## chessmont

I like the look of my large Falabella, but I hate that the chains flop around and get in the way of me getting into the bag sometimes...


----------



## songofthesea

I love the new copper colored falabella with gold hardware and NEED it!! The problem is that I can't afford it right now. Here's a question: I have a black metallic falabella with gunmetal/ruthenium chains. Am I allowed to ask here what a reasonable price to ask for it on ebay.is? If not mods please delete this!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I would just look at recent completed sales on ebay--that way you don't get in trouble on here and you get an accurate assessment of what bags are going for on there.  

As for where to get a baby falabella in grey--maybe try FarFetch?  When I've wanted specific colors of bags that I couldn't find at brick and mortar shops I had some luck there (although not every time).  Keep in mind you may pay transaction fees or customs dues (since there's a possibility they'll be from other countries).  But if you really want something it may be worth it.  I had my eye on a falabella a year or so ago that I couldn't get in the states and it was worth it to me to pay a little bit more in fees.


----------



## veneti

songofthesea said:


> I love the new copper colored falabella with gold hardware and NEED it!! The problem is that I can't afford it right now. Here's a question: I have a black metallic falabella with gunmetal/ruthenium chains. Am I allowed to ask here what a reasonable price to ask for it on ebay.is? If not mods please delete this!!



In ebay in europe these bags get sold around 400-500. You'll have the better deal in USA ebay or maybe Canada, I don't know about japan. 
The European stellamccartney online store just sent a sale promotion code 2 weeks ago, 30-50% off all items, so you were able to buy this bag there around 500-600 
 
I was searching for a grey baby falabella, and didn't find any in Europe preowned,that's why I checked out ebay.com and was always bummed by the expensive prices there, close to the price of the new bag. So probably you could sell it for a good price there


----------



## veneti

emcosmo1639 said:


> As for where to get a baby falabella in grey--maybe try FarFetch?  When I've wanted specific colors of bags that I couldn't find at brick and mortar shops I had some luck there (although not every time).  Keep in mind you may pay transaction fees or customs dues (since there's a possibility they'll be from other countries).  But if you really want something it may be worth it.  I had my eye on a falabella a year or so ago that I couldn't get in the states and it was worth it to me to pay a little bit more in fees.



Thank you for your advice  
on farfetch I saw one for 656, that made me consider a purchase, tho stellamccartney just had their 30% off sale and I would have got the same bag for 525. Also I am not too happy with the green inside the bag, I'd prefer the inside in that rosé color. This exact combination I've only seen for 750 so far what's the regular price on the stellamccartney website.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Finally caved and got the wine color! It is just perfect I love this bag although I just took out twice already. Plus I was lucky enough to get it for $550 from Saks on second cut


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2661977
> 
> 
> Finally caved and got the wine color! It is just perfect I love this bag although I just took out twice already. Plus I was lucky enough to get it for $550 from Saks on second cut



Gorgeous bag! I very nearly bought this a few weeks ago but I'm trying to good!


----------



## ElectricONE65

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2661977
> 
> 
> Finally caved and got the wine color! It is just perfect I love this bag although I just took out twice already. Plus I was lucky enough to get it for $550 from Saks on second cut


beautiful bag.  I've had the Falabella foldover tote in beige for 2 years and I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2661977
> 
> 
> Finally caved and got the wine color! It is just perfect I love this bag although I just took out twice already. Plus I was lucky enough to get it for $550 from Saks on second cut



Great color!

I have a SM Falabella Flap, and I love the way it looks, but the chains are so heavy it really keeps me from carrying it.


----------



## elf

hello,I am searching for falabella small tote black chamois/ruthenium color with ruthenium/silver chains.Does anyone know where I could find one?


----------



## bellabags23

Opinions please has anyone seen the falabella in croc embossed in real life? If so what did you think of the material? Thanks so much


----------



## emcosmo1639

bellabags23 said:


> Opinions please has anyone seen the falabella in croc embossed in real life? If so what did you think of the material? Thanks so much



I have one and it's one of my favorite falabellas and the one that gets the most compliments.  Mine is a light blue color and is more of a suede material than the black one you usually see (the black is more rubbery if that makes sense).  It has held up well despite how hard I am on my bags.  Let me know if you have any other questions!

ETA--since I'm not sure which you are asking about, I really like all of the croc embossed ones I've seen in person, but I prefer the more suede-like ones.  I chose mine because it wasn't as shiny/slick as the black one I had seen.  It depends on what look you are going for, but regardless, I think Stella does a great job with croc embossed bags.


----------



## bellabags23

emcosmo1639 said:


> I have one and it's one of my favorite falabellas and the one that gets the most compliments.  Mine is a light blue color and is more of a suede material than the black one you usually see (the black is more rubbery if that makes sense).  It has held up well despite how hard I am on my bags.  Let me know if you have any other questions!
> 
> ETA--since I'm not sure which you are asking about, I really like all of the croc embossed ones I've seen in person, but I prefer the more suede-like ones.  I chose mine because it wasn't as shiny/slick as the black one I had seen.  It depends on what look you are going for, but regardless, I think Stella does a great job with croc embossed bags.



Thank you emcosmo, I am not crazy about the suede, I have the falabella in brown python and I really want a black one&#8230;i also don't like too much shine .. I will settle for the black regular (suede one) if anything because I love the style, can you post a pic and a mod shot of the blue croc. Also I am so confused about the rubbery part..lol it says foam like&#8230; is it more structured? and do you think it looks nice even though the texture is more rubbery. Did you find the black croc shinier than the suede like one? Thanks so much you really are a help


----------



## bellabags23

emcosmo1639 said:


> I can echo this and have posted several times in here about the beating my Stellas have taken.  I've never had a shaggy deer one, but my normal falabellas have all held up better (stain and transfer wise) than any of my other bags.



emcosmo I was reading through this thread and I came accrossed this post I thought the regular one was shaggy deerwhat do you mean your normal falabella? They aren't like that suede like material?


----------



## Cat8

Hi, I really love the fold over tote. Searching for one on sale in light grey but I'd be happy with another color, too, maybe. 

I was wondering, for those of you who have a fold over, does an 11" macbook air fit inside? I need to be able to use it for work to justify the purchase!

Thanks,
Catherine


----------



## golden's mom

Dear Elf,
Try Neiman Marcus, I seem to remember seeing lots of the smaller bag last weekend, and they can ship to you.


----------



## SHHMOM

Can someone compare and contrast the different falabella bags, foldover, small tote, large and baby. I just ordered a foldover but wasn't sure about the different types. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SHHMOM

I can't figure out the difference between saggy deer vs baby bella. Does anyone know? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## katran26

SHHMOM said:


> Can someone compare and contrast the different falabella bags, foldover, small tote, large and baby. I just ordered a foldover but wasn't sure about the different types.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




I have a foldover- it's more like a handbag- you can't wear it on your shoulder because the straps aren't long enough....I think they're similar to the small tote except the strap is shorter bag you can fold it over.


----------



## SHHMOM

katran26 said:


> I have a foldover- it's more like a handbag- you can't wear it on your shoulder because the straps aren't long enough....I think they're similar to the small tote except the strap is shorter bag you can fold it over.




Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lavidav

Lots of Falabellas on sale at ruelala.com


----------



## katran26

SHHMOM said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




You're very welcome. 

I love mine- it gets tons of compliments....maybe later on I would consider the large tote too.


----------



## bellabags23

I just bought this croc embossed Falabella I can't wait to get it I hope I love it


----------



## amrx87

Hi! I got this bag while honeymooning in hong kong, and i dont know what pattern and hardware it is. Can anyone help me shed some light on the subject? Its kind of a snakeskin pattern with black and purple, and the hardware is a bronze-y gold. Tia for your insight!!!


----------



## elf

First of all lucky you for honeymooning in Hong Kong!this is falabella  faux stingray pebble salmone grey or some call it black rose.it has rose  gold hardware but I read somewhere you should be careful about the rose  gold not to fade away in time of course.beautiful bag in my opinion..lucky you again!!


----------



## amrx87

elf said:


> first of all lucky you for honeymooning in hong kong!this is falabella  faux stingray pebble salmone grey or some call it black rose.it has rose  gold hardware but i read somewhere you should be careful about the rose  gold not to fade away in time of course.beautiful bag in my opinion..lucky you again!!



thank you!!!!!


----------



## SHHMOM

My first stella McCartney falabella 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SHHMOM

My first fallabella foldover came today and I love it so much. Wish I got it 3 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## songofthesea

I am exchanging my copper falabella for the burgundy one. Although I llovelovelove the copper color and the gold hardware, I can't justify spending this much money on a color that I can't use 5-6 months a year. So, tomorrow will be getting a new color!


----------



## bellabags23

SHHMOM said:


> My first fallabella foldover came today and I love it so much. Wish I got it 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats  post a mod shot


----------



## bellabags23

songofthesea said:


> I am exchanging my copper falabella for the burgundy one. Although I llovelovelove the copper color and the gold hardware, I can't justify spending this much money on a color that I can't use 5-6 months a year. So, tomorrow will be getting a new color!


 
Can you post a picture of the copper I would love to see it!!! and what color are you exchanging it for?


----------



## ChristinaJoan

Just purchased my first Falabella fold over tote in navy with gunmetal hw! 
Found it at barneys for 479 ... had Nordstroms price match it! 
Going to pick it up tonight! Can't wait!


----------



## chessmont

ChristinaJoan said:


> Just purchased my first Falabella fold over tote in navy with gunmetal hw!
> Found it at barneys for 479 ... had Nordstroms price match it!
> Going to pick it up tonight! Can't wait!



wow what great price!


----------



## slang27

ChristinaJoan said:


> Just purchased my first Falabella fold over tote in navy with gunmetal hw!
> Found it at barneys for 479 ... had Nordstroms price match it!
> Going to pick it up tonight! Can't wait!




Wow that's an awesome price! Congrats on such a great bargain!

My new-to-me patsy boucle shoulder bag arrived in the post today! Great condition and all under $300 *love* 
Can't wait to wear her tomorrow!


----------



## Paris Darling

That bag is beautiful, Slang27! 

I have a question, but I'm not sure this is the right thread for it. I purchased the large Falabella bag in black, last December, in a moment of weakness. I discovered it's actually to big, therefore, not practical. So I'm thinking about selling it. The original bag cost 835 (I bought mine in sale for 600). What do you all think I can ask for/people are willing to give me for a 8 month old bag in good condition? 
Thank you!


----------



## SHHMOM

Anyone have falabella collections? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SHHMOM

Those of you with the large tote, How much does the attached pochette hold and can it be used alone?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## blonderocknroll

I recently got the falabella fold over, Im so in love!  I've been wanting this bag forever im so glad i finally got it!


----------



## chessmont

blonderocknroll said:


> I recently got the falabella fold over, Im so in love!  I've been wanting this bag forever im so glad i finally got it!



Congrats!


----------



## elf

golden's mom said:


> Dear Elf,
> Try Neiman Marcus, I seem to remember seeing lots of the smaller bag last weekend, and they can ship to you.


thank you very much golden's mum...


----------



## Amikate

Hi everyone, I noticed a post earlier in the thread (from a few years ago) it was mentioned that the chain wore badly like cheap jewellery. Has anyone else had this problem? 

I am so close to purchasing the fold over shaggy deer in black/silver but now I'm not so sure..? I had the holographic Falabella purse only for a month before the chain wore, stitching started coming loose and the print rubbed off in patches to reveal an ugly yellow/beige colour underneath. Very disappointing for what I paid.

I didn't think I would ever purchase another SM but I am in love with this bag!


----------



## Amikate

Sorry just one more thing - does anyone know if the black shaggy deer fold over is available anywhere online with the gunmetal colour chain? I can only find the silver and it seems a bit too shiny/contrasting against the black. This is the only one I have managed to find in black/gunmetal but it is second-hand:
http://www.fashionphile.com/STELLA-MCCARTNEY-Faux-Leather-Shaggy-Deer-Falabella-Black-62597#

 Thanks!


----------



## Jaime

I've just ordered a Falabella in dark navy with gold hardware, how do these bags hold up over time?
Haven't found a great deal of info on them.


----------



## SHHMOM

Wanted to add my falabella foldover. Loving so much, now I want the tote. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SHHMOM

The other side. Wish their was more photos on this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Paris Darling

SHHMOM said:


> View attachment 2733294
> 
> Wanted to add my falabella foldover. Loving so much, now I want the tote.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Lucky girl, beautiful bag!

I think I'm going to sell my large Falabella, it's too big for me. And then I'm going to buy the foldover. I feel so stupid, because a couple of months I saw this bag for 30% off (580). Because I wasn't planning on buying a new bag and spend 580 just like that, and I already had the Falabella in black, I didn't buy it. A couple weeks later, after my final exams, I thought 'if it's still there, I'm going to buy it'. But of course, the bag was sold. And now, 2 months later, I'm still regret it not buying it the first time I saw the bag. 

_(Top right, silver/blue/metallic-ish)_


----------



## songofthesea

well, after many permutations, I FINALLY decided on the black fallabella foldover with ruthenium hardware..i sold my metallic black/ruthenium on the bay because I wanted a different color...got the copper with gold hardware and it was too metallicky if that makes sense...the color was gorgeous but I really felt that for the money it was only suitable for summer months...then I got the burgundy which was gorgeous but I wanted gold hardware and they only had it in silver...ugh...so this past weekend I went and got the black with ruthenium hardware...I like the "flat" black that isn't metallic...so...that's where I am with it now!!


----------



## slang27

SHHMOM said:


> View attachment 2733294
> 
> Wanted to add my falabella foldover. Loving so much, now I want the tote.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




Gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing.
My stella mccartney bags get more use and compliments than my other bags, I love them so much.'so light and stylish and worries about scuffing any corners! Your navy is really tempting me!


----------



## Bag Damzel

Just got my triple chain in navy and silver hardware. The workmanship and suppleness of the faux leather is unsurpassed!! And my SA told me it's actually made from cotton! That's very cool...


----------



## Lavidav

There are a few Stella handbags on sale at theoutnet.com


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Kimmyjane

Paris Darling said:


> That bag is beautiful, Slang27!
> 
> I have a question, but I'm not sure this is the right thread for it. I purchased the large Falabella bag in black, last December, in a moment of weakness. I discovered it's actually to big, therefore, not practical. So I'm thinking about selling it. The original bag cost 835 (I bought mine in sale for 600). What do you all think I can ask for/people are willing to give me for a 8 month old bag in good condition?
> Thank you!


Are you still selling this? Xxx


----------



## songofthesea

I just got a Falabella in gray today. I own it in black and wanted another neutral. What do you think about a gray bag?


----------



## Lavidav

Gray is a good neutral. I have the silver Falabella and love it!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ilovesundae

Hi ladies, have a question. 

What do you think of this silver iguana print falabella if it's your first one? 
Or should I just get the classic black? 

http://www.dellogliostore.com/shop/...-iguana-print-falabella-triple-chain-bag.html

Any opinion is much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## SHHMOM

For those of you with the tote, not the foldover, what size bag do you prefer? Also can someone tell me what is the difference between the baby bella bag vs regular falabella? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lumilii12

Hello,
I just bought my first Stella Mccartney foldover falabella. It's second hand. It's so beautiful but the material is super soft. The bag doesn't keep it's form when it's empty. Do you have similar "problems"? The first photo showns how unstructured the bag is:
http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/Lumilii/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## ilovesundae

Has anyone tried carrying the short straps on the shoulder instead of the usual foldover style with the long strap?


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Lumilii12 said:


> Hello,
> I just bought my first Stella Mccartney foldover falabella. It's second hand. It's so beautiful but the material is super soft. The bag doesn't keep it's form when it's empty. Do you have similar "problems"? The first photo showns how unstructured the bag is:
> http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/Lumilii/library/?sort=3&page=1



The falabella isn't a structured bag so it won't keep its shape when not full.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

ilovesundae said:


> Has anyone tried carrying the short straps on the shoulder instead of the usual foldover style with the long strap?



If you have very slim arms you may be able to comfortably wear it like that but its not really designed that way. I found it too uncomfortable


----------



## Jaime

I found it unbearably tight and my arms are pretty thin. I don't think it's actually meant to be carried that way but if I could fit it that way comfortably I'd definitely have used it like that.


----------



## ilovesundae

Has anyone encountered any issues with the chains? Will they break with the weight of the bag?

One of my chains do not seem to be molded together properly though. It seems to have a little gap rather than moulded properly like the rest of the bag, if that is clear. 

Just wondering how it would hold up. 

Any similar experiences?


----------



## lenarmc

Looked at some of her bags at Neiman's today, and I just don't get the appeal.  The chain is heavy.  The material is okay, but the lining felt cheap and crunchy.  It didn't keep its shape.  I felt like if I opened the bag that all of my stuff would fall out of it.  It just felt like I would have been carrying a trash bag.  One thing that I can say is that it has beautiful hanger appeal, but I couldn't justify spending that kind of money on what appears to be a non-functional handbag made with faux leather.


----------



## Jaime

I don't get why people are so stuck on it being faux leather. It's considered a relatively high end designer bag and that's what you're paying for. I've seen D&G bags selling for thousands made of raffia or LV bags made from coated canvas (with the tiniest bit of leather) or even prada bags made from nylon. 
The material isn't really relevant it's more the style people like and the quality.
It's not going to be for everyone just like everything. I personally don't get Chanel flap bags. I don't think they're "classic" I think they're old fashioned and they charge $4000 and up for those (there's other leather bags that are just as good quality and nice soft leather in nicer styles going for MUCH less) which I don't get either but that doesn't mean others don't like them.

Anyway I do agree with you on the lining. It's awful and one of the main reasons I ended up returning mine. Liked the style, it held my stuff well but every time I put my hand in it felt like a rain coat or school backpack. Definitely feels cheap. The outside is great quality and gorgeous so I'm surprised about the inside.


----------



## Lavidav

I agree that people should get over their hang up about the bag being non-leather. It's a designer bag and well crafted. Just because a bag is made of leather does not dictate a high price, anyone can pick up a nice leather bag at a cheap price.  I also don't agree that the liner feels cheap. I happen to like it and it cleans easily compared to other designer bags I own.  Frankly out of all my designer bags, my Stella Falabellas get the most comments.  


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

I don't understand the why people are so hung up on SM being non leather. Lots of high end designers have non leather bags (hello, LV coated canvas)
Stella McCartney is doing this for ethical reasons and its great that she is sticking to her ethics. 
The materials used are beautiful and hard wearing and the falabella design is very eye catching. Out of all my designer handbags my falabella has received the most compliments even from male co-workers!


----------



## KristyDarling

So happy to finally join the Falabella club!  I just won an *Bay auction for a Shaggy Deer clutch in black. (http://www.stellamccartney.com/us/stella-mccartney/clutch-bag_cod45237025ns.html) Hopefully it'll be in decent condition. 

I've been admiring this line for years but never pulled the trigger. I'm super excited now that one is on its way over to me!! Does anyone else have this bag? What do you think of it??


----------



## missmoimoi

New at downtown winners: Falabella backpack $999 cad.  Other Falabella bags have appeared periodically, blue and black are most tempting for me esp with silver or gunmetal hw &#128522;


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Jaime said:


> I don't get why people are so stuck on it being faux leather. It's considered a relatively high end designer bag and that's what you're paying for. I've seen D&G bags selling for thousands made of raffia or LV bags made from coated canvas (with the tiniest bit of leather) or even prada bags made from nylon.
> The material isn't really relevant it's more the style people like and the quality.
> It's not going to be for everyone just like everything. I personally don't get Chanel flap bags. I don't think they're "classic" I think they're old fashioned and they charge $4000 and up for those (there's other leather bags that are just as good quality and nice soft leather in nicer styles going for MUCH less) which I don't get either but that doesn't mean others don't like them.
> 
> Anyway I do agree with you on the lining. It's awful and one of the main reasons I ended up returning mine. Liked the style, it held my stuff well but every time I put my hand in it felt like a rain coat or school backpack. Definitely feels cheap. The outside is great quality and gorgeous so I'm surprised about the inside.


I had that feeling when it first came out. Same feeling I have towards LV canvas. I loved the look but couldn't get over the price for an non-leather bag. Then I came to think of a horribly made lather (suede) bag I once owned, so stiff and icky. It's not the raw material that defines good quality or good design.

I think I'm going to get me a Falabella soon


----------



## Lavidav

Farfetch has a lot of Stella bags on sale + 20% w/ code x201dec14.  Excludes EU and CH. Good today only. 

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/sa...&utm_content=H02&utm_campaign=20141201PRO_USU


----------



## BagFan92

I have just received my Falabella (large size cobalt blue) and I love it even more than I thought I would! 
As for the heaviness of the bag, it makes it feel high quality and the hardware looks absolutely beautiful - very eye catching.
I would definitely say the large size would look big on most people so I would advise that if you are under 5"8 the smaller size would look better I think.

Can anyone give me advise on how I should protect the bag?


----------



## Lavidav

BagFan92 said:


> I have just received my Falabella (large size cobalt blue) and I love it even more than I thought I would!
> 
> As for the heaviness of the bag, it makes it feel high quality and the hardware looks absolutely beautiful - very eye catching.
> 
> I would definitely say the large size would look big on most people so I would advise that if you are under 5"8 the smaller size would look better I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me advise on how I should protect the bag?




When my bags start looking shabby I wipe them down with a drop of detergent on damp cotton towel and they look new again.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

COPENHAGEN said:


> I had that feeling when it first came out. Same feeling I have towards LV canvas. I loved the look but couldn't get over the price for an non-leather bag. Then I came to think of a horribly made lather (suede) bag I once owned, so stiff and icky. It's not the raw material that defines good quality or good design.
> 
> I think I'm going to get me a Falabella soon


...and I got one  Already love it!


----------



## winks

I'm currently wrting my wishlist for 2015 and the Falabella should def. be on it. 
Do you guys still like it? I probably go for the small one in a fancy colour.. So maybe I wait until spring


----------



## Lavidav

Yes. Def put it on your list. Love my Falabellas!


----------



## JCMB

Hello all, 
Does anybody own a quilted Falabella? Any thoughts, experiences? Would love to hear from you! 
TIA


----------



## Mariapia

JCMB said:


> Hello all,
> Does anybody own a quilted Falabella? Any thoughts, experiences? Would love to hear from you!
> TIA




I don't have one but there is one , 30% off, small size at

www.gebnegozionline.com

A very reputable Italian site.


----------



## Lisalinnea

Hello everybody! Today I bought my first Stella bag after looking att it for a while.
I looked at it in store and didn't notice that there were two different types (foldover and tote) and bought the tote one (not foldover) when I realized this I was unsure of which one I wanted. 

And now that I've read the thread I realize that the tote is perfect for me, in my opinion the foldover looks a little bit weird when you have it on your shoulder and for me (I always have a lot of stuff in my bags) the foldover would have been too small! 

I bought the Shaggy Tote bag small (Dark grey with a little bit metallic) and the size is perfect! Im 163cm, 60kg (5ft4 , 136lbs don't know if these are correct since I am from Sweden). As I said I have a lot of things in my bag and the small one is enough!

I love that it is animal and eco friendly (inside is made out of recycled plastic bottles), one of the reasons I bought it for. And the material is great with water, my sister went out in the POURING rain and it was soaked! And she hung it up in a dry place and you couldn't even tell! Due to the oil in the material it repels water. 
Dirt you can just brush of due to the soft fabric. 

Will post pictures when I get the opportunity! Sorry for the long post!


----------



## JCMB

Mariapia said:


> I don't have one but there is one , 30% off, small size at
> 
> www.gebnegozionline.com
> 
> A very reputable Italian site.




Thanks so much for the tip Mariapia!! 
I'll check it out for sure


----------



## dinamit

bellabags23 said:


> I just bought this croc embossed Falabella I can't wait to get it I hope I love it



Hi bellabags, 

How do you like your croc one? Could you please post some pics?

Many thanks.


----------



## songofthesea

I've been using my burgundy (forgot what they call the color but it's burgundy to me!) and every day I get compliments on it. It's such a great bag and really holds up to the elements. Loving it!!


----------



## bellabags23

dinamit said:


> Hi bellabags,
> 
> How do you like your croc one? Could you please post some pics?
> 
> Many thanks.



Hi dinamit, here are a few mod shots of the crocand here is one of the large python one I have


----------



## dinamit

bellabags23 said:


> Hi dinamit, here are a few mod shots of the crocand here is one of the large python one I have



Lovely pictures and bags, thanks so much for posting bellabags


----------



## dinamit

I'm absolutely gutted. I saw a Falabella instore that I really liked last week but wasn't quite ready to take the plunge. I wentbback today and it's gone - practically all Falabella small totes sold out in the lead up to Xmas!

It is the black python small Falabella I am after:
http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...y=215&ef_id=UdsS9gAAAAzptZlQ:20141223224136:s

Has anyone seen one for sale anywhere? Would order from any country online but based in the UK.

Feeling rather sad about this 
I know it's only a bag but I really want it....


----------



## JCMB

dinamit said:


> I'm absolutely gutted. I saw a Falabella instore that I really liked last week but wasn't quite ready to take the plunge. I wentbback today and it's gone - practically all Falabella small totes sold out in the lead up to Xmas!
> 
> It is the black python small Falabella I am after:
> http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...y=215&ef_id=UdsS9gAAAAzptZlQ:20141223224136:s
> 
> Has anyone seen one for sale anywhere? Would order from any country online but based in the UK.
> 
> Feeling rather sad about this
> I know it's only a bag but I really want it....




I'm sorry you missed out on a bag you really wanted dinamit, i did a lot of "Falabella searching"these last few weeks, but did't see the black phyton anywhere. There is an iguana small tote on the Stella website though...


----------



## JCMB

My first Falabella! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Christmas present from my BF&#128522;


----------



## dinamit

JCMB said:


> I'm sorry you missed out on a bag you really wanted dinamit, i did a lot of "Falabella searching"these last few weeks, but did't see the black phyton anywhere. There is an iguana small tote on the Stella website though...



Thanks JCMB. I spoke to the Stella web team; the iguana onthe website is grey. Hopefully the black will be available next season. They mainain that is the bag that sold on Farfetch though I am not sure. Will post if I find one.


----------



## Mariapia

JCMB said:


> My first Falabella!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842182
> 
> Christmas present from my BF&#128522;




Great bag, JCMB!&#128525;
Enjoy it in good health.
And huge congrats to your boyfriend for getting it for you!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## JCMB

Mariapia said:


> Great bag, JCMB!&#128525;
> Enjoy it in good health.
> And huge congrats to your boyfriend for getting it for you!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;




Thank u so much Mariapia&#128538;


----------



## dinamit

dinamit said:


> Thanks JCMB. I spoke to the Stella web team; the iguana onthe website is grey. Hopefully the black will be available next season. They mainain that is the bag that sold on Farfetch though I am not sure. Will post if I find one.



Great news! I got a back in stock alert from Farfetch and ordered my beloved black Python Falabella. Can hardly wait for it to arrive! Will post pics.


----------



## JCMB

dinamit said:


> Great news! I got a back in stock alert from Farfetch and ordered my beloved black Python Falabella. Can hardly wait for it to arrive! Will post pics.




That's great news indeed dinamit!! 
Will be looking out for your pics!&#128522;


----------



## jennytalula

Can anyone please tell me the exact model Charlize Theron wears? Is it the Falabella messenger bag? Are there different sizes? Thanks!


----------



## Lavidav

jennytalula said:


> Can anyone please tell me the exact model Charlize Theron wears? Is it the Falabella messenger bag? Are there different sizes? Thanks!




This is an older bag, for which I have never learned the name. I have searched high and low for this exact bag without success... Bummer 
If you learn the name please let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jennytalula

Lavidav said:


> This is an older bag, for which I have never learned the name. I have searched high and low for this exact bag without success... Bummer
> If you learn the name please let me know. Thanks in advance!




It seems to be the Shaggy Deer Falabella Flap Shoulder Bag from 2012. Unfortunately I couldn't find one available online. I guess eBay and such is a good spot to search!


----------



## Lavidav

jennytalula said:


> It seems to be the Shaggy Deer Falabella Flap Shoulder Bag from 2012. Unfortunately I couldn't find one available online. I guess eBay and such is a good spot to search!




Thanks.


----------



## LVk8

jennytalula said:


> Can anyone please tell me the exact model Charlize Theron wears? Is it the Falabella messenger bag? Are there different sizes? Thanks!




Oh that is just gorgeous!  I am in bag love too


----------



## dinamit

Yay! My black Python Falabella small tote has finally arrived! It felt like a long wait; I purchased from Farfetch on 26 December and waited impatiently until today. 

It's perfect. Exactly like the one I fell in love with, then dithered for a week and had it sell out in me. Yay for second chances! 

I will try to attach some pics in a mo; for some reason iPhone not obliging currently.


----------



## dinamit

dinamit said:


> Yay! My black Python Falabella small tote has finally arrived! It felt like a long wait; I purchased from Farfetch on 26 December and waited impatiently until today.
> 
> It's perfect. Exactly like the one I fell in love with, then dithered for a week and had it sell out in me. Yay for second chances!
> 
> I will try to attach some pics in a mo; for some reason iPhone not obliging currently.



And the pics...


----------



## dinamit

dinamit said:


> Yay! My black Python Falabella small tote has finally arrived! It felt like a long wait; I purchased from Farfetch on 26 December and waited impatiently until today.
> 
> It's perfect. Exactly like the one I fell in love with, then dithered for a week and had it sell out in me. Yay for second chances!
> 
> I will try to attach some pics in a mo; for some reason iPhone not obliging currently.



Another...
For some reason it won't let me upload a few pics at once like before


----------



## dinamit

dinamit said:


> Yay! My black Python Falabella small tote has finally arrived! It felt like a long wait; I purchased from Farfetch on 26 December and waited impatiently until today.
> 
> It's perfect. Exactly like the one I fell in love with, then dithered for a week and had it sell out in me. Yay for second chances!
> 
> I will try to attach some pics in a mo; for some reason iPhone not obliging currently.



And one more...


----------



## dinamit

dinamit said:


> Yay! My black Python Falabella small tote has finally arrived! It felt like a long wait; I purchased from Farfetch on 26 December and waited impatiently until today.
> 
> It's perfect. Exactly like the one I fell in love with, then dithered for a week and had it sell out in me. Yay for second chances!
> 
> I will try to attach some pics in a mo; for some reason iPhone not obliging currently.



And the last; apologies for hogging the thread!


----------



## dinamit

jennytalula said:


> Can anyone please tell me the exact model Charlize Theron wears? Is it the Falabella messenger bag? Are there different sizes? Thanks!





Lavidav said:


> This is an older bag, for which I have never learned the name. I have searched high and low for this exact bag without success... Bummer
> If you learn the name please let me know. Thanks in advance!





jennytalula said:


> It seems to be the Shaggy Deer Falabella Flap Shoulder Bag from 2012. Unfortunately I couldn't find one available online. I guess eBay and such is a good spot to search!





LVk8 said:


> Oh that is just gorgeous!  I am in bag love too



A boutique on Farfetch appears to be selling a similar bag but it's not black:
http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...g-item-10634596.aspx?storeid=9339&ffref=lp_7_

I just bought from them and can recommend.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

dinamit said:


> And the pics...



Gorgeous bag &#9829;


----------



## Lavidav

dinamit said:


> A boutique on Farfetch appears to be selling a similar bag but it's not black:
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...g-item-10634596.aspx?storeid=9339&ffref=lp_7_
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought from them and can recommend.




Thanks for the info, but the bag on Farfetch is not the same bag Charlize is carrying. Ugh!!


----------



## dinamit

Lavidav said:


> Thanks for the info, but the bag on Farfetch is not the same bag Charlize is carrying. Ugh!!



Yeah I realise it's not the same but thought it similar...though I know what it's like when you have your heart set on 'the one'. Good luck with the search!


----------



## dinamit

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Gorgeous bag &#9829;


Thank you! I can hardly wait to wear it


----------



## JCMB

dinamit said:


> Yay! My black Python Falabella small tote has finally arrived! It felt like a long wait; I purchased from Farfetch on 26 December and waited impatiently until today.
> 
> 
> 
> It's perfect. Exactly like the one I fell in love with, then dithered for a week and had it sell out in me. Yay for second chances!
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to attach some pics in a mo; for some reason iPhone not obliging currently.




Congrats Dinamit! It's gorgeous!!
Enjoy


----------



## dinamit

JCMB said:


> Congrats Dinamit! It's gorgeous!!
> Enjoy



Thanks JCMB! I am really chuffed.
I bet you looove wearing your new bag too - it's gorgeous! 
Thanks for the support while I was hunting for the bag


----------



## JCMB

dinamit said:


> Thanks JCMB! I am really chuffed.
> 
> I bet you looove wearing your new bag too - it's gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks for the support while I was hunting for the bag




You're very welcome, i know how frustrating it can be when you can't find the bag you love! 
Very happy for you that it came back in stock!


----------



## Victoriamarie

Hi everyone! I'm dying for one of these bags! I'm thinking about getting a used one off of Poshmark, but the seller sent me a photo of the receipt and its from Overstock for $899, purchased February of last year. Could this bag ever have been that inexpensive?? Thanks so much for the advice!!


----------



## Jaime

Can't comment on the authenticity of that particular bag but yes it could have been that inexpensive. I managed to get one which I didn't end up keeping for $700 and another for $680 with codes from sites and have seen them on sale from $500 up in the past (saw one for just over $500 on the outnet once).
So they can be that cheap if you look hard enough but again I can't speak for the authenticity of that particular bag.


----------



## Victoriamarie

Thank you so much for the advice!! I decided not to go with the used one, if I'm going to spend that much I might as well go all out for a new one lol. I am very glad to hear that they can go on sale like that however, if anyone has any website recommendations for me to stalk for sales I'm all ears!!


----------



## sev2108

Victoriamarie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm dying for one of these bags! I'm thinking about getting a used one off of Poshmark, but the seller sent me a photo of the receipt and its from Overstock for $899, purchased February of last year. Could this bag ever have been that inexpensive?? Thanks so much for the advice!!


I got my falabella off of gilt for just over $1K about a year and a half ago. I've also seen them on RueLaLa and MyHabit...they sometimes have discounts for referrrals, etc.


----------



## SHHMOM

Does anyone know what exactly the falabella is made of? I have read different things. Is it truly some special nontoxic vegetable oil based material? Or is it just regular plastic, polyester?


----------



## SHHMOM

sev2108 said:


> I got my falabella off of gilt for just over $1K about a year and a half ago. I've also seen them on RueLaLa and MyHabit...they sometimes have discounts for referrrals, etc.




+1, it's often on golt and ruelala


----------



## SHHMOM

Another falabella question, those of you with the foldover, don't you find it a little big to be used as a clutch? I know it says it can be a clutch but it seems a bit big to me for a clutch. Thoughts?


----------



## Archipelago

SHHMOM said:


> Another falabella question, those of you with the foldover, don't you find it a little big to be used as a clutch? I know it says it can be a clutch but it seems a bit big to me for a clutch. Thoughts?




I have the Foldover. It's definitely too heavy and too big to carry as a clutch. The weight of the chain pretty much makes it a strictly shoulder bag for me.


----------



## Mariapia

SHHMOM said:


> Does anyone know what exactly the falabella is made of? I have read different things. Is it truly some special nontoxic vegetable oil based material? Or is it just regular plastic, polyester?




There are sites which say....polyester....


----------



## SHHMOM

Mariapia said:


> There are sites which say....polyester....




Thanks, I actually emailed the company.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Errr, my fold over Falabella just got a giant hole in the lining - and it's only 2 months old!! Took it back to the store and they've sent it in for repair, which will take 6 weeks :/ Seems like bad quality to me!


----------



## SHHMOM

COPENHAGEN said:


> Errr, my fold over Falabella just got a giant hole in the lining - and it's only 2 months old!! Took it back to the store and they've sent it in for repair, which will take 6 weeks :/ Seems like bad quality to me!




;(


----------



## Mariapia

For those who are looking for one, there are are a few at

www.gebnegozionline.com

30%off +20% off at check out with code PLUS20

Very reputable Italian site.


----------



## Zojja

Any other leather free options for nice bags?  I don't care much for Matt & Nat and I have a couple Etro bags that are leather free (and definitely not looking for something like Vera Bradley..) I've been eyeing Stella McCartney but open up to other options as well.


----------



## Mariapia

Zojja said:


> Any other leather free options for nice bags?  I don't care much for Matt & Nat and I have a couple Etro bags that are leather free (and definitely not looking for something like Vera Bradley..) I've been eyeing Stella McCartney but open up to other options as well.




Have a look at Givenchy subforum, I remember ladies talking about non leather Givenchy bags a few days ago.


----------



## Zojja

I also so Chanel has a denim bag on their website that looks pretty cool but don't know if the interior is leather free.    Although I am thinking of buying the Stella McCartney mini tote.  A lot of her bags are huge which isn't me.


----------



## SHHMOM

Zojja said:


> Any other leather free options for nice bags?  I don't care much for Matt & Nat and I have a couple Etro bags that are leather free (and definitely not looking for something like Vera Bradley..) I've been eyeing Stella McCartney but open up to other options as well.




I have searched long and hard and can't find many good options. You can check out jill Milan, she makes vegan bags made in Italy.


----------



## SHHMOM

Mariapia said:


> For those who are looking for one, there are are a few at
> 
> www.gebnegozionline.com
> 
> 30%off +20% off at check out with code PLUS20
> 
> Very reputable Italian site.




Wow, they seem almost too cheap?


----------



## Missaggie

I'm not sure if these would be your style, but Eric Javits has some nice non-leather bags. Some may have leather trim though.


----------



## Mariapia

Missaggie said:


> I'm not sure if these would be your style, but Eric Javits has some nice non-leather bags. Some may have leather trim though.




I think that the Falabella is overpriced. 800 is a lot of money...!
According to me, even on sale It's still expensive for lots of ladies.&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

SHHMOM said:


> Wow, they seem almost too cheap?




Sorry, SHHMOM, I wanted to reply to you and replied to missagie instead.....


----------



## Jaime

Can say that about any designer or high end designer bag though. People who don't want to pay high end designer prices won't look at high end designer bags. They're not going to price them at cheap prices simply because of their material. Plenty of high end designer bags make non leather bags at higher prices than this one.


----------



## Mariapia

Jaime said:


> Can say that about any designer or high end designer bag though. People who don't want to pay high end designer prices won't look at high end designer bags. They're not going to price them at cheap prices simply because of their material. Plenty of high end designer bags make non leather bags at higher prices than this one.




You are right, Jaime. 
That said, if you buy an LV or Chanel bag, all your friends will know you spent a lot of money on them. 
Show them a Falabella, if they have never heard of Stella.. they will never believe this non leather bag costs that much..
Of course It's a lovely bag.... but still....&#128521;


----------



## amrx87

My falabella is easily my most complimented bag! A lot of people recognize the style from the real housewives of beverly hills haha. snagged one on sale while honeymooning in hong kong. Such fun memories


----------



## Jaime

I don't actually buy designer bags so people know how much I spent on them or tell them how much they are. In fact those that you can't even tell what brand they are is best IMO. I buy bags for me and my benefit not for others or to boast about how much it cost. Most of my bags people I know wouldn't even recognise the brand, probably haven't heard of half the brands and wouldn't believe a bag could cost that much if I was to tell them what I paid. I'd rather them not know. And those brands they do recognise they probably think are fake anyway....doesn't bother me one bit.

But I can see the issue with this bag and brand if that was an important thing to someone else.


----------



## Mariapia

Jaime said:


> I don't actually buy designer bags so people know how much I spent on them or tell them how much they are. In fact those that you can't even tell what brand they are is best IMO. I buy bags for me and my benefit not for others or to boast about how much it cost. Most of my bags people I know wouldn't even recognise the brand, probably haven't heard of half the brands and wouldn't believe a bag could cost that much if I was to tell them what I paid. I'd rather them not know. And those brands they do recognise they probably think are fake anyway....doesn't bother me one bit.
> 
> 
> 
> But I can see the issue with this bag and brand if that was an important thing to someone else.




Same here. Jaime.My friends know I love bags of course. Most of them cannot tell whether they are from famous brands or not. It doesn't brother me either.  I buy a bag because I like it, not because it comes from X or Y. 
As for prices.... I perfectly know that even a 200 purse, which might be considered cheap by TPF standards (???) is very expensive for lots of ladies in my country.


----------



## Mariapia

amrx87 said:


> My falabella is easily my most complimented bag! A lot of people recognize the style from the real housewives of beverly hills haha. snagged one on sale while honeymooning in hong kong. Such fun memories




I can understand that, amrx! Enjoy your lovely Falabella! I would like to go to Hong Kong one day... and bring back a bag as a great souvenir too!&#128521;


----------



## amrx87

i feel like i'm taking over this thread! i just bought a falabella clutch for my sister. does anyone have any modeling pics? im having trouble finding ones on google images.


----------



## SHHMOM

Mariapia said:


> I think that the Falabella is overpriced. 800 is a lot of money...!
> According to me, even on sale It's still expensive for lots of ladies.&#128521;




I agree, I just meant I have never seen them, priced so low before. I think it's great.


----------



## SHHMOM

Mariapia said:


> Sorry, SHHMOM, I wanted to reply to you and replied to missagie instead.....




That's alright, I responded. I agree I had just meant I had never found them at such a good price before.


----------



## Zojja

I'm looking at a denim colored one at Barney's.   My pros are that I wear jeans a lot outside of work but also one of my goto bags is blue so I'm also considering a pink one for fun.

In terms of the bags being too costly and not as recognizable, I figure the worth is where you see it.  I think the bags people know more than others are the ones that have tons of fakes (coach, lv, etc) because people buy the fakes.  I have to say I live in a pretty affluent area but I never really looked at bags people had or the brand and I'd never guess anyone spent over $1k for any of them.  Living near a high tourist area (DC) also means fakes are easy to procure as well.  I've never done it but someone I know gave me a coach bag before and I would've assumed it was fake, I never checked or known how to check.  

And I'd say among the circles I'm in, Stella McCartney is a well known name and I've heard people mention her and her stuff before.  So I guess it depends   Honestly, I rather people not know how much money I spend on my stuff and assume I spend less than $100 for a bag than over $1k.


----------



## Mariapia

Zojja said:


> I'm looking at a denim colored one at Barney's.   My pros are that I wear jeans a lot outside of work but also one of my goto bags is blue so I'm also considering a pink one for fun.
> 
> In terms of the bags being too costly and not as recognizable, I figure the worth is where you see it.  I think the bags people know more than others are the ones that have tons of fakes (coach, lv, etc) because people buy the fakes.  I have to say I live in a pretty affluent area but I never really looked at bags people had or the brand and I'd never guess anyone spent over $1k for any of them.  Living near a high tourist area (DC) also means fakes are easy to procure as well.  I've never done it but someone I know gave me a coach bag before and I would've assumed it was fake, I never checked or known how to check.
> 
> And I'd say among the circles I'm in, Stella McCartney is a well known name and I've heard people mention her and her stuff before.  So I guess it depends   Honestly, I rather people not know how much money I spend on my stuff and assume I spend less than $100 for a bag than over $1k.




What I meant was that sometimes people who know nothing about a brand have interesting reactions whether justified or not.
It can work both ways. A friend of mine bought a 125 euro bag and I thought it was at least five times as much when I saw it....&#128521;


----------



## Jaime

I guess I don't see the point in discussing how much they were.... People come from different circles though I guess.


----------



## Zojja

I decided to order a wallet from Nordstrom because I need a new wallet and it seems harder to find non-leather wallets in other brands than it is to find non-leather purses.    I got the pink so I'm excited


----------



## Alice89

Archipelago said:


> I have the Foldover. It's definitely too heavy and too big to carry as a clutch. The weight of the chain pretty much makes it a strictly shoulder bag for me.


But is it possible to wear the foldover Falabella as a shoulder bag at all? I am thinking about getting one but I am worried that I cannot wear the foldover as a shoulder bag because the handles seem to be too short to carry it as a shoulder bag....


----------



## amrx87

Alice89 said:


> But is it possible to wear the foldover Falabella as a shoulder bag at all? I am thinking about getting one but I am worried that I cannot wear the foldover as a shoulder bag because the handles seem to be too short to carry it as a shoulder bag....



The. Handles are definitely too short to use as an over the shoulder option. I use mine as a foldover regularly, and i have no problems with it being too heavy. I dont find the bag to be heavy in general.


----------



## Archipelago

Alice89 said:


> But is it possible to wear the foldover Falabella as a shoulder bag at all? I am thinking about getting one but I am worried that I cannot wear the foldover as a shoulder bag because the handles seem to be too short to carry it as a shoulder bag....




I won't say you can't but I'd say it's not a good idea. I'm petite and it fits but it's very very tight. If you want to wear the bag with both chains, I'd just suggest getting the Baby Bella.


----------



## Miamilla

amrx87 said:


> The. Handles are definitely too short to use as an over the shoulder option. I use mine as a foldover regularly, and i have no problems with it being too heavy. I dont find the bag to be heavy in general.


Can you post pics of yours? I think im looking into this brand, getting tired of lv


----------



## Pursegirl54

Need some advice on a SM Falabella evening bag.. I tried the cross body but it was WAY TOO small.. so need some other options., one that has more room and not very heavy.. I could use a cross body/handbag, I love the gray color!!  It's my first buy of a SM.. I was going for the LV Hoxton PM, but Stella may have swayed me.


----------



## handbagmad

Have to say I love this style bag and have just ordered the foldover tote in grey direct from Stella site can't wait for it to arrive I was strongly debating getting the new messenger bag but thought the tote was more flexible and am saving for a chanel boy so didn't want 2 bags with similar uses. 

Anyway reading back over posts with people giving out about the price and it not being leather do they then consider the LV Neverfull or Gucci monogram bags, Givenchy Antigona Tote etc overpriced these are all canvas bags and 700+ I think this bag has lots of workmanship in it and much prefer a non logo bag I have a Gucci monogram that I now never use as I feel slightly embarrassed to carry it and other knowing the cost, Just my opinion.


----------



## Miamilla

handbagmad said:


> Have to say I love this style bag and have just ordered the foldover tote in grey direct from Stella site can't wait for it to arrive I was strongly debating getting the new messenger bag but thought the tote was more flexible and am saving for a chanel boy so didn't want 2 bags with similar uses.
> 
> Anyway reading back over posts with people giving out about the price and it not being leather do they then consider the LV Neverfull or Gucci monogram bags, Givenchy Antigona Tote etc overpriced these are all canvas bags and 700+ I think this bag has lots of workmanship in it and much prefer a non logo bag I have a Gucci monogram that I now never use as I feel slightly embarrassed to carry it and other knowing the cost, Just my opinion.



I agree! I have heard that the quality of Stella's bags are amazing and i also like that there are no logos all over it.


----------



## bugn

I received my "new to me" Small Falabella Black Shaggy Deer Tote w/ SH yesterday morning in the mail and I am IN LOVE!!!! After I bought it last week, I went to Nordstrom and then over to Neimans to see them, play with them and ask a gazillion questions. Both stores sales peeps were so nice and sweet. I can tell this is a definite new addiction for me. Next I want a large and then possibly the fold over. I am also loving her hard satchel type bags. Especially the one w/ the stars all over it. --- For me these bags are not heavy at all. Heavy is a Louis Vuitton Empreinte Lumi PM. <--- that bag killed my shoulder at the end of the day. I think the whole empreinte line is extremely heavy. --- I also love that the Stella bags are not leather. I am SO OVER worrying about patina and spotting, it rains here all the time in the Seattle area. The sales assoc at Nordstrom told me that the Falabella's are perfect in the rain because water does not ruin the fabric or finish. She also explained how the chains are different now. So I am unsure about older Stella bags and the problems some of you all have had w/ the hardware. --- I too wish TPF had a Stella forum.


----------



## handbagmad

Got my delivery! Keep or not? always feeling guilty buying a new bag even though I can afford it 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Feels like the smooth leather and inside pocket is quite big, pity no smaller pocket for phone but love the colour (don't have a grey bag) and the different ways to wear it, decisions decisions!


----------



## Mariapia

handbagmad said:


> Got my delivery! Keep or not? always feeling guilty buying a new bag even though I can afford it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2931031
> View attachment 2931032
> View attachment 2931033
> View attachment 2931034
> View attachment 2931035
> View attachment 2931036
> View attachment 2931037
> 
> 
> Feels like the smooth leather and inside pocket is quite big, pity no smaller pocket for phone but love the colour (don't have a grey bag) and the different ways to wear it, decisions decisions!




Why would you return it, handbagmad?


----------



## JCMB

Mariapia said:


> Why would you return it, handbagmad?




Indeed, why?


----------



## handbagmad

Ah just I have a guilty feeling buying it but I think I love it!! [emoji8] Happy St Patrick's Day to me [emoji256]


----------



## Ambrielle

I love this bag! I had the Stella Falabella for my birthday in 2013, I was considering it for a few months before I finally gave in, there were so many mixed reviews on it, I had to find out for myself so I went to the store to try it on... I fell In love instantly lol,  yes the chain can get heavy, but I always made sure i would wear a jacket, so it wouldn't hurt my shoulder, or I could carry by hand, I still love my bag even though I tend to reach for my speedy more, but I think it's a stunning bag and love when the chain catches the light, the only annoying thing about it is...when you put it down on a surface it makes a terrible noise, so I tend to just keep a hold of it.


----------



## Mariapia

handbagmad said:


> Ah just I have a guilty feeling buying it but I think I love it!! [emoji8] Happy St Patrick's Day to me [emoji256]




Keep it, handbagmad. It's a wonderful bag. Made in Italy, very well made, hence the price. Don't feel guilty , now It's yours! Enjoy it in good health![emoji3]


----------



## Zojja

I bought a falabella wallet and I didn't like the material so I returned it.  I know Stella has other fabrics so I've been eyeing her bags/wallets.


----------



## asehcram

Is anyone else bothered by the fact that this bag makes so much noise when you wear it? I carry this bag on my shoulder folded over and the silver medallion thing makes so much noise against the chains. Clank clank clank clank clank. I'll be walking and people just stare bc it makes so much noise. Does this drive anyone else nuts?


----------



## Lavidav

asehcram said:


> Is anyone else bothered by the fact that this bag makes so much noise when you wear it? I carry this bag on my shoulder folded over and the silver medallion thing makes so much noise against the chains. Clank clank clank clank clank. I'll be walking and people just stare bc it makes so much noise. Does this drive anyone else nuts?




I have to say, I've never noticed any noise coming from the medallion.  Either my bags don't make that noise or I'm totally oblivious.


----------



## namie

Mine doesn't make noise as well


----------



## bugn

I have two small totes and now just purchased a large. I have no noise. ---  I'm thinking its the 3 chains of the foldover that would sure be noisy. I have tried to love the foldover but when I am in the mirror at NM, that bag is a hot mess on me. I just can't wear it and make it look good.


----------



## meowxmix

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking of purchasing a Falabella crossbody or mini shoulder bag in the ice blue color (link: http://www.stellamccartney.com/ca/stella-mccartney/shoulder-bag_cod45253343qq.html). Does anyone know if this colour stains easily? Would you recommend investing in a black or grey colour instead? I intend to use it as an everyday, casual bag. 

Thanks in advance for anyone's help!


----------



## bugn

bugn said:


> I have two small totes and now just purchased a large. I have no noise. ---  I'm thinking its the 3 chains of the foldover that would sure be noisy. I have tried to love the foldover but when I am in the mirror at NM, that bag is a hot mess on me. I just can't wear it and make it look good.



And.... then I bought a fold over yesterday. LOL! I am going to make that hot mess work! And then I will be a good judge of noisy chains.


----------



## bugn

bugn said:


> And.... then I bought a fold over yesterday. LOL! I am going to make that hot mess work! And then I will be a good judge of noisy chains.



Okay . . .  I figured out the "hot mess" that I feel is me and the foldover (or 3 chains.)  ~ If I always have the interior pocket side against my body the foldover lays perfectly and it looks awesome. I listened really hard yesterday for any extra chain noise compared to my regular 2 handled totes and nope. They don't hit. And if your getting the noise from carrying 2 small handles and not on your shoulder, tuck the long chain inside the bag. But I didn't get noise there either. Hmm ~ Hope this helps. I am in love w/ these bags and can't believe I have gone from 1 to 7 in a matter of weeks and sold all my Chanel for them and part of my Louis Vuitton collection. I plan on selling more Louis Vuitton. I feel like I am having to change my TPF signature every day.  ~ XOXO


----------



## Ambrielle

bugn said:


> Okay . . .  I figured out the "hot mess" that I feel is me and the foldover (or 3 chains.)  ~ If I always have the interior pocket side against my body the foldover lays perfectly and it looks awesome. I listened really hard yesterday for any extra chain noise compared to my regular 2 handled totes and nope. They don't hit. And if your getting the noise from carrying 2 small handles and not on your shoulder, tuck the long chain inside the bag. But I didn't get noise there either. Hmm ~ Hope this helps. I am in love w/ these bags and can't believe I have gone from 1 to 7 in a matter of weeks and sold all my Chanel for them and part of my Louis Vuitton collection. I plan on selling more Louis Vuitton. I feel like I am having to change my TPF signature every day.  ~ XOXO




Wow! 7... Any pics of the family,
I have one in the black, it is a gorgeous bag, I don't use it as much as I should


----------



## bugn

Ambrielle said:


> Wow! 7... Any pics of the family,
> I have one in the black, it is a gorgeous bag, I don't use it as much as I should



Yes! Soon. This week. I just bought some new shelves to put inside one my purse shelf units in my closet so that the Stella's could lay flat, one on each shelf (spacing around 3") and not be stored folded over. I couldn't decide whether to get hooks to hang the bags or extra shelves. I didn't really have room in my room closet for hooks. So now they look like they are in little camp bunkbeds. My instagram is: bugn ~ And I post a lot of bag pics over there.


----------



## Ambrielle

bugn said:


> Yes! Soon. This week. I just bought some new shelves to put inside one my purse shelf units in my closet so that the Stella's could lay flat, one on each shelf (spacing around 3") and not be stored folded over. I couldn't decide whether to get hooks to hang the bags or extra shelves. I didn't really have room in my room closet for hooks. So now they look like they are in little camp bunkbeds. My instagram is: bugn ~ And I post a lot of bag pics over there.




Shelves are good, I'd rather lay them flat, that's how I have mine,
Yes please do post pics, would be great to see, what we do for our bags &#128516;


----------



## pandorabox

Ambrielle said:


> Wow! 7... Any pics of the family,
> I have one in the black, it is a gorgeous bag, I don't use it as much as I should




Def wanna see that.


----------



## bellabags23

Does anyone have the faux leather (smooth) not the shaggy deer one. I want the smooth one in black


----------



## Hass

Hi All,
Im new to purse blog, i have also requested for advise on authentication thread, but was hoping to seek some more advise from here.
I recently bought a Stella Mccartney Falabella quilted cross body bag on ebay from a seller known by Frmoda. He has a separate site as well. Frmoda.com
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381245299110 
Is this bag authentic?
Please let me know.
Thanks a heap.
Hass.


----------



## bugn

Hass said:


> Hi All,
> Im new to purse blog, i have also requested for advise on authentication thread, but was hoping to seek some more advise from here.
> I recently bought a Stella Mccartney Falabella quilted cross body bag on ebay from a seller known by Frmoda. He has a separate site as well. Frmoda.com
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381245299110
> Is this bag authentic?
> Please let me know.
> Thanks a heap.
> Hass.



Yes, that store is authentic. And if you buy it from the store you get a better deal. HTH  My friend explained it to me about their exchange rate and you get a sign up discount.


----------



## SHHMOM

I heard somewhere that these bags could be dry cleaned does anyone know if that's true? Has anyone had it done?


----------



## Hass

bugn said:


> Yes, that store is authentic. And if you buy it from the store you get a better deal. HTH  My friend explained it to me about their exchange rate and you get a sign up discount.



Mamy Thanks, feel
So relieved now.


----------



## eskimo*gem

I've just ordered my first SM Falabella in the black shaggy deer...I've wanted one for years, I'm soooo excited to receive it!!


----------



## Hass

Hi,
Has anyone shopped from this site?
Does this look authentic?
http://www.matchesfashion.com/au/pr...abella-medium-faux-suede-shoulder-bag-1012771


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Hass said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone shopped from this site?
> Does this look authentic?
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/au/pr...abella-medium-faux-suede-shoulder-bag-1012771


It's authentic as is everything else from Matchesfashion


----------



## Hass

COPENHAGEN said:


> It's authentic as is everything else from Matchesfashion




Many Thanks. I wasn't familiar with the site. Cant wait to order this bag.


----------



## Hass

Hi,
Was wondering if this colour was Ruthenium or Palladium? The site only say its Grey!!

And does this bag also come in large and small?
This is advertised as medium.

http://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/Stella-McCartney-Falabella-medium-faux-suede-shoulder-bag-1012771

Thank you,
Hass.


----------



## Mariapia

Hass said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was wondering if this colour was Ruthenium or Palladium? The site only say its Grey!!
> 
> 
> 
> And does this bag also come in large and small?
> 
> This is advertised as medium.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/au/pr...abella-medium-faux-suede-shoulder-bag-1012771
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Hass.




Stella uses ruthenium.[emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Stella uses ruthenium.[emoji6]




The chain is made of ruthenium.
At the end of the page, you have the dimensions 37/36/9
And all the bag détails ...[emoji6]


----------



## bugn

eskimo*gem said:


> i've just ordered my first sm falabella in the black shaggy deer...i've wanted one for years, i'm soooo excited to receive it!!



woohoo!!!!!! :d:d:d


----------



## bugn

Hass said:


> Hi,
> Was wondering if this colour was Ruthenium or Palladium? The site only say its Grey!!
> 
> And does this bag also come in large and small?
> This is advertised as medium.
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/au/pr...abella-medium-faux-suede-shoulder-bag-1012771
> 
> Thank you,
> Hass.



It's definitely a small. And the grey has more beige of a color mixed in.

I think it's very similar to Palladium and has the same white thread before the chain. But Palladium might be a bit shinier w/ a touch of blue. http://cdn.yoox.biz/45/45257933dp_11_f.jpg

Ruthenium is much darker and has a darker thread before the chain, and it's has a metallic mix to it: http://www.fashionphile.com/stella-mccartney-faux-leather-falabella-chamois-tote-ruthenium-39309

It's kind of like my SAND, my sand looked just like Powder, but Powder had a touch of pink to the ivory/beige color where as sand was a shimmery ivory beige.

Of the 3... I definitely like the Palladium the best. It's a nice crisp grey. HTH


----------



## bugn

bugn said:


> It's definitely a small. And the grey has more beige of a color mixed in.
> 
> I think it's very similar to Palladium and has the same white thread before the chain. But Palladium might be a bit shinier w/ a touch of blue. http://cdn.yoox.biz/45/45257933dp_11_f.jpg
> 
> Ruthenium is much darker and has a darker thread before the chain, and it's has a metallic mix to it: http://www.fashionphile.com/stella-mccartney-faux-leather-falabella-chamois-tote-ruthenium-39309
> 
> It's kind of like my SAND, my sand looked just like Powder, but Powder had a touch of pink to the ivory/beige color where as sand was a shimmery ivory beige.
> 
> Of the 3... I definitely like the Palladium the best. It's a nice crisp grey. HTH



Oooooo look at this, on Stella's page she has the grey and palladium side by side with each other, scroll down towards the bottom: http://www.stellamccartney.com/us/online/stella-mccartney/women/bags/


----------



## Hass

Thank you all. I ordered the bag and waiting for it to come!!!


----------



## volatilemolotov

Does anybody have the Falabella Foldover Tote in purple like this one at Nordstrom or in nude pink like this one at Neiman Marcus? I can't decide between the two and was wondering what they look like in person, how they hold up to dirt, etc. If anyone who doesn't own these colors wants to give their input, I'd welcome that too!


----------



## bugn

volatilemolotov said:


> Does anybody have the Falabella Foldover Tote in purple like this one at Nordstrom or in nude pink like this one at Neiman Marcus? I can't decide between the two and was wondering what they look like in person, how they hold up to dirt, etc. If anyone who doesn't own these colors wants to give their input, I'd welcome that too!



The lighter colors can get color transfer. So if you wear a lot of dark denim get the purple. HTH


----------



## bugn

IF you have been on the fence to buy a Stella, NOW during sale time is the time to buy. All the major dept stores has spring/summer bags on sale to make room for fall/winter.  I am THRILLED!!!


----------



## SHHMOM

Does anyone know if a gold/gold crossbody Falabella exist?


----------



## Mariapia

Two Falabella bags,  30%off , one in white, one in orange at

www.gebnegozionline.com

Very reputable Italian website.


----------



## SHHMOM

Can you help me find.....
Awhile ago I purchased a bag, that I sold because I downsized but now really want again and can't find. Can you help me find a navy/gold foldover Falabella?


----------



## bugn

SHHMOM said:


> Can you help me find.....
> Awhile ago I purchased a bag, that I sold because I downsized but now really want again and can't find. Can you help me find a navy/gold foldover Falabella?



I just searched for you, and I couldn't find w/ gold chain. If you go to shopstyle.com you can search Falabella and then have emails sent to you when ever they go on sale. I have it that way for all Stella McCartney.
I won't buy one on ebay so I didn't search there.
But also check Fashionphile every day for a preloved one that pops up.

~ XOXO


----------



## bugn

SHHMOM said:


> Does anyone know if a gold/gold crossbody Falabella exist?



This one is cool, but hard not soft: Selfridges Gold Hard Clutch w/ Strap


----------



## SHHMOM

bugn said:


> I just searched for you, and I couldn't find w/ gold chain. If you go to shopstyle.com you can search Falabella and then have emails sent to you when ever they go on sale. I have it that way for all Stella McCartney.
> 
> I won't buy one on ebay so I didn't search there.
> 
> But also check Fashionphile every day for a preloved one that pops up.
> 
> 
> 
> ~ XOXO




Thank you so much, you are amazing.


----------



## SHHMOM

bugn said:


> This one is cool, but hard not soft: Selfridges Gold Hard Clutch w/ Strap




That is kind of cool, different.


----------



## Mariapia

SHHMOM said:


> Can you help me find.....
> Awhile ago I purchased a bag, that I sold because I downsized but now really want again and can't find. Can you help me find a navy/gold foldover Falabella?




Try

www.monnierfreres.com

They have lots of Falabellas...[emoji6]


----------



## SHHMOM

Mariapia said:


> Try
> 
> www.monnierfreres.com
> 
> They have lots of Falabellas...[emoji6]




Thanks I'll check them out.


----------



## kiwi678

Hi I just got my first stella mccartney shoulder bag and im sooooo in love!!!!
But Im also worried about color transfer or get dirty easily as my bag is in white/cream color, but its so beautiful I just dont wanna return it.
May I know how you guys treat your bag? Should I spray something on it first before I start using it? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lavidav

kiwi678 said:


> Hi I just got my first stella mccartney shoulder bag and im sooooo in love!!!!
> But Im also worried about color transfer or get dirty easily as my bag is in white/cream color, but its so beautiful I just dont wanna return it.
> May I know how you guys treat your bag? Should I spray something on it first before I start using it? Thanks a lot!




I have the silver from a couple seasons ago and got dye transfer on it from a shirt I was wearing. Came right out with mild soap, water and a cotton rag. These bags clean very easily (I have a couple) and I have never used any kind of protectant on them. Enjoy!!


----------



## SHHMOM

Anyone have one of the initial charm that goes on the Falabella? I got one and I am not really sure where to put it. On the opposite side of the Stella charm, same side? Anyone who has one, where do you keep yours?


----------



## pereisu

I'm hoping someone who has the Falabella in the colors yellow or burgundy could comment on these colors.  I cannot see them in real life so I am wondering.  Is the yellow a bright yellow or more mustardy? Is the burgundy very dark or more of a soft burgundy.  Any thoughts on these colors? Thank you!


----------



## pereisu

I'm hoping someone who has the Falabella in the colors yellow or burgundy could comment on these colors.  I cannot see them in real life so I am wondering.  Is the yellow a bright yellow or more mustardy? Is the burgundy very dark or more of a soft burgundy.  Any thoughts on these colors? Thank you!


----------



## paige0987

I love the Falabella! I hope to buy in BLACK in the Fall...I know BORING but CLASSIC!!!


----------



## kiwi678

Lavidav said:


> I have the silver from a couple seasons ago and got dye transfer on it from a shirt I was wearing. Came right out with mild soap, water and a cotton rag. These bags clean very easily (I have a couple) and I have never used any kind of protectant on them. Enjoy!!



oh i didnt know that you can wash them with soap, thanks for the tip!


----------



## pereisu

paige0987 said:


> I love the Falabella! I hope to buy in BLACK in the Fall...I know BORING but CLASSIC!!!




Not boring at all!! If I didn't already have a very similar tote in black I would get it in black.  I just ordered one in burgundy to add some color into my collection and if I love it maybe I'll add the black after all ;0).


----------



## SHHMOM

Wanted to share photos of my new Falabella and charm.


----------



## pereisu

SHHMOM said:


> View attachment 3019748
> View attachment 3019751
> 
> Wanted to share photos of my new Falabella and charm.




Nice!! Where did you get the charm? So cute!!


----------



## SHHMOM

pereisu said:


> Nice!! Where did you get the charm? So cute!!




Thank you, I ordered it from the Stella McCartney website. I have wanted it for awhile and alway talked myself out of it. Happy I finally decided to get it.


----------



## Mariapia

SHHMOM said:


> View attachment 3019748
> View attachment 3019751
> 
> Wanted to share photos of my new Falabella and charm.




Beautiful bag, SHHMOM!
And lovely charm too![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SHHMOM

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful bag, SHHMOM!
> And lovely charm too![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you.  I am very happy with them both.


----------



## bugn

Looks soooo good!   


SHHMOM said:


> View attachment 3019748
> View attachment 3019751
> 
> Wanted to share photos of my new Falabella and charm.


----------



## Lavidav

kiwi678 said:


> oh i didnt know that you can wash them with soap, thanks for the tip!




Yes!  And I believe Stella's website has the same cleaning/care instructions [emoji4]


----------



## vodense

Someone here that can authenticate a falabella bag for me? My friend is selling her old Falabella, but she doesn't have the receipt or anything. I'm quite sure it's authentic but you never know. 

Her dustbag has the 100% cotton logo on it and the bag is an older version of the foldover (with brown/green lining). I've read something about the dustbag having 9 dots in the T. Her dustbag only has 7 dots in the T. Is it fake then? 

Is there anything that I should look after when authenticating it? Is there some indicaters that makes it obvious (except for the material feel).


----------



## Lavidav

vodense said:


> Someone here that can authenticate a falabella bag for me? My friend is selling her old Falabella, but she doesn't have the receipt or anything. I'm quite sure it's authentic but you never know.
> 
> Her dustbag has the 100% cotton logo on it and the bag is an older version of the foldover (with brown/green lining). I've read something about the dustbag having 9 dots in the T. Her dustbag only has 7 dots in the T. Is it fake then?
> 
> Is there anything that I should look after when authenticating it? Is there some indicaters that makes it obvious (except for the material feel).




There is a separate thread "Authenticate This Stella McCartney" that can be used for authentication purposes.


----------



## veritasquo

Just read all 38 pages of this thread... I LOVE this bag  I have loved it since I first saw it at Neiman's over a year ago.  My boyfriend ended up ordering one for me this past weekend as a gift, the shaggy deer falabella foldover small tote.  I don't know if he ordered black or black-silver (I think the diff btwn the two is that black-silver has a sheen? Y/n?), as it was the last one on Gilt and he's known for a while that I adore the foldover Falabella and I'm a "black" person-- that is, black bags, black heels, black sunglasses, a lot of black basically. 


I'm confused by some of the posts here.  A few people mentioned you can't wear the foldover bag on your shoulder.  Do you mean you can't wear it on your shoulder when the foldover isn't folded?  I've tried this bag on in multiple colors at Neimans/Saks over the past 1.5 yrs and at 5'4" 95 lbs have no problem wearing it on my shoulder when it's folded over..? How else would you carry a foldover falabella?  In the crook of your arm?  Would that be uncomfortable?

Also, I have a major issue with carrying too much sh*t with me.  My daily bag atm is a black w/ rose gold HW Alexander Wang Rocco.  My ipad, iphone, MJ quilted wallet, makeup bag, makeup brush/lipgloss bag, meds, keys & fobs, and my sunglasses in a case are always in my bag (nvm everything else) and I can't go walking around the store without it killing my back and neck.  Admittedly, I broke my neck a few years ago and I don't have a lot of upper body strength (and the bag is heavy as it is).  My goal was/is to get a bag that I can easily use at night, ideally carrying it on my shoulder.  I think that's why the foldover Falabella has always appealed to me aside from its 'edginess.'  There's no possible way I could carry it folded over with all my supposed essentials, so it forces me to carry less stuff.  This translates to less complaining when I'm out for dinner, drinks, whatever.  

What do you guys keep in your foldover small Falabella?  Or rather, how "full" is it?  It seems at some point it would start to bulge and look awkward.  I'm just nervous my grand plan won't work out and I'll end up with another large bag.  The small foldover is a small bag in my eyes because I used to big bags.  I'm also realizing they're super inconvenient when you're out socially.  My Rocco needs it's own chair in a restaurant for example... I'm tired of lugging my bag around.  I won't be able to carry my life in this one right?

Also nervous I won't like the silver-black color... I'm sure I will and I'm probably over-analyzing the pics I find online.  I used to want the bag in "redwood" and currently navy.  I can't find a good pic of redwood online-- nothing that does that gorgeous color justice. It's a nude/taupe with a slightly glittery sheen, very subtle. Maybe the first step is owning a "small" bag.  My next step will be buying a bag that isn't black.  Maybe.


----------



## casseyelsie

I like the look of this bag, almost order it last year but a friend said all Stella McCartney's bag are not real leather. Is that true?


----------



## VegasCyn

This is true. They are not leather.


----------



## Mariapia

casseyelsie said:


> I like the look of this bag, almost order it last year but a friend said all Stella McCartney's bag are not real leather. Is that true?




Stella bags and shoes are not leather. Stella built her reputation on the use of non animal and non chemicals products. 
I have seen a few inspired.... leather bags and, as incredible as it seems, they are not as gorgeous.... 
That being said, I don't own a Falabella.. It's an expensive bag....[emoji26]


----------



## bugn

&&& Why I think she is a true super hero, the interior is made of 100% recycled plastic bottles.
The Falabella (to me) is the best bag ever made. If you follow me on instagram you will see I went from a HUGE Louis Vuitton & Chanel girl to strictly Stella. I am so addicted. They aren't heavy, very well made and check this out... my light blue crossbody flap, I got buffalo sauce (from cauliflower wings) on it last weekend. YES! I thought I was going to freak out, came home and got a washcloth all soapy and went over the entire bag and guess what? When it dried no more red buffalo sauce. Could I have done that w/ the vachetta on a Louis Vuitton speedy? Nooooooo way.



Mariapia said:


> Stella bags and shoes are not leather. Stella built her reputation on the use of non animal and non chemicals products.
> I have seen a few inspired.... leather bags and, as incredible as it seems, they are not as gorgeous....
> That being said, I don't own a Falabella.. It's an expensive bag....[emoji26]


----------



## bugn

I wanted to give you a fabulous FYI 
If the pocket is against your body, you get a perfect fold w/out even trying.
Try it and see what I mean, if the pocket is not against your body it's a hot mess. You have to adjust the fold, but if pocket is against your body, the bag folds perfectly.
I was against the foldover until I got one and started playing with it. I thought I was a strictly 2 handled falabella, now I prefer the 3 chains better. 

Get the black w/ silver, it goes with everything and will be your most favorite bag.
I don't carry any more in my falabella then lets say a Louis Vuitton speedy. I have my basic essentials: wallet, cosmetics, key cles, earbud holder, mace, sunglasses & reading glasses. I recently bought a Stella falabella wallet and sold my Louis Vuitton one. If you think the falabella is awesome, try the wallet. OMGosh its perfection.

I am so happy to have you here. You sound as excited and in love as I am with the Falabella bag. Now if we can only get a Stella forum instead of just  this thread. ~ XOXO



veritasquo said:


> Just read all 38 pages of this thread... I LOVE this bag  I have loved it since I first saw it at Neiman's over a year ago.  My boyfriend ended up ordering one for me this past weekend as a gift, the shaggy deer falabella foldover small tote.  I don't know if he ordered black or black-silver (I think the diff btwn the two is that black-silver has a sheen? Y/n?), as it was the last one on Gilt and he's known for a while that I adore the foldover Falabella and I'm a "black" person-- that is, black bags, black heels, black sunglasses, a lot of black basically.
> 
> 
> I'm confused by some of the posts here.  A few people mentioned you can't wear the foldover bag on your shoulder.  Do you mean you can't wear it on your shoulder when the foldover isn't folded?  I've tried this bag on in multiple colors at Neimans/Saks over the past 1.5 yrs and at 5'4" 95 lbs have no problem wearing it on my shoulder when it's folded over..? How else would you carry a foldover falabella?  In the crook of your arm?  Would that be uncomfortable?
> 
> Also, I have a major issue with carrying too much sh*t with me.  My daily bag atm is a black w/ rose gold HW Alexander Wang Rocco.  My ipad, iphone, MJ quilted wallet, makeup bag, makeup brush/lipgloss bag, meds, keys & fobs, and my sunglasses in a case are always in my bag (nvm everything else) and I can't go walking around the store without it killing my back and neck.  Admittedly, I broke my neck a few years ago and I don't have a lot of upper body strength (and the bag is heavy as it is).  My goal was/is to get a bag that I can easily use at night, ideally carrying it on my shoulder.  I think that's why the foldover Falabella has always appealed to me aside from its 'edginess.'  There's no possible way I could carry it folded over with all my supposed essentials, so it forces me to carry less stuff.  This translates to less complaining when I'm out for dinner, drinks, whatever.
> 
> What do you guys keep in your foldover small Falabella?  Or rather, how "full" is it?  It seems at some point it would start to bulge and look awkward.  I'm just nervous my grand plan won't work out and I'll end up with another large bag.  The small foldover is a small bag in my eyes because I used to big bags.  I'm also realizing they're super inconvenient when you're out socially.  My Rocco needs it's own chair in a restaurant for example... I'm tired of lugging my bag around.  I won't be able to carry my life in this one right?
> 
> Also nervous I won't like the silver-black color... I'm sure I will and I'm probably over-analyzing the pics I find online.  I used to want the bag in "redwood" and currently navy.  I can't find a good pic of redwood online-- nothing that does that gorgeous color justice. It's a nude/taupe with a slightly glittery sheen, very subtle. Maybe the first step is owning a "small" bag.  My next step will be buying a bag that isn't black.  Maybe.


----------



## Kingsrbfloat

Hello,
I purchased my Stella McCartney Falabella a couple years ago. I've used it moderately and have been very careful.  The shoulder strap chains are starting to tarnish.   Does anyone know if this is common?
Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## advaitaw

I'm a newbie here, but I went over this thread so many times before I made my purchase, I'd like to thank everyone for posting their experiences. It really helped me decide!

I bought my first Stella this week! It's the Mini Falabella Tote in black. 

I wanted a pretty casual crossbody that I can wear on weekends when I go out etc. Nothing too structured but something that would still dress up an outfit. It's so perfect! 
I contemplated getting the regular size foldover tote, but I think it would have been too heavy for me. Plus, I think I'd get more use out of a crossbody eventually.


----------



## Lavidav

advaitaw said:


> I'm a newbie here, but I went over this thread so many times before I made my purchase, I'd like to thank everyone for posting their experiences. It really helped me decide!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my first Stella this week! It's the Mini Falabella Tote in black.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a pretty casual crossbody that I can wear on weekends when I go out etc. Nothing too structured but something that would still dress up an outfit. It's so perfect!
> 
> I contemplated getting the regular size foldover tote, but I think it would have been too heavy for me. Plus, I think I'd get more use out of a crossbody eventually.




Congrats!  I really like the new mini bags [emoji3]


----------



## Lyonexpat

Kingsrbfloat said:


> Hello,
> I purchased my Stella McCartney Falabella a couple years ago. I've used it moderately and have been very careful.  The shoulder strap chains are starting to tarnish.   Does anyone know if this is common?
> Any input would be much appreciated.



Kingsrbfloat, my Stella McCartney Falabella was only a year old and almost brand new when I noticed that one of the silver chains was badly tarnished. I took it back to the boutique where I had purchased it in 2013 and they agreed to replace the chains free of charge. It took a month to get it repaired and back from Italy. It looks brand new now but I believe it will happen again..


----------



## luvprada

Mariapia said:


> Stella bags and shoes are not leather. Stella built her reputation on the use of non animal and non chemicals products.
> I have seen a few inspired.... leather bags and, as incredible as it seems, they are not as gorgeous....
> That being said, I don't own a Falabella.. It's an expensive bag....[emoji26]



I was very interested as they are not leather. When I saw one irl I was very disappointed at the cost and quality.


----------



## Mariapia

luvprada said:


> I was very interested as they are not leather. When I saw one irl I was very disappointed at the cost and quality.




Yes, the cost is enormous! As for the quality, I don't know, I don't own one![emoji17]


----------



## kiki2109

I finally gave in and ordered my first falabella. What can I say: I love this bag! Amazing quality and look. Very nice lining. I am in love [emoji7]


----------



## clevercat

kiki2109 said:


> I finally gave in and ordered my first falabella. What can I say: I love this bag! Amazing quality and look. Very nice lining. I am in love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038720
> View attachment 3038716
> View attachment 3038718
> View attachment 3038719




What a lovely colour!


----------



## avanderbeek

//////


----------



## gix2lee

bugn said:


> I wanted to give you a fabulous FYI
> If the pocket is against your body, you get a perfect fold w/out even trying.
> Try it and see what I mean, if the pocket is not against your body it's a hot mess. You have to adjust the fold, but if pocket is against your body, the bag folds perfectly.
> I was against the foldover until I got one and started playing with it. I thought I was a strictly 2 handled falabella, now I prefer the 3 chains better.
> 
> Get the black w/ silver, it goes with everything and will be your most favorite bag.
> I don't carry any more in my falabella then lets say a Louis Vuitton speedy. I have my basic essentials: wallet, cosmetics, key cles, earbud holder, mace, sunglasses & reading glasses. I recently bought a Stella falabella wallet and sold my Louis Vuitton one. If you think the falabella is awesome, try the wallet. OMGosh its perfection.
> 
> I am so happy to have you here. You sound as excited and in love as I am with the Falabella bag. Now if we can only get a Stella forum instead of just  this thread. ~ XOXO


Bugn, can you take a photo of your wallet with a full tour of it, please??? I would love to see it.


----------



## helenhandbag

Hi, does anyone have a bright colour falabella? Does it easily get colour transfer from clothing? I'm thinking of getting one but I'm paranoid about possible stains as I've had Mulberry and Chanel bags already heavily scarred...


----------



## songofthesea

I bought a new falabella it's in a taupe metallic color. I love the look of it but am concerned about color transfer or getting it dirty because I am hard on my bags and I don't baby them.  I've had a black metallic one and it wore like iron....am wondering if I should exchange this one...but then i'll just have another black bag...thoughts?


----------



## SHHMOM

Does anyone own the Falabella crossover clutch? I am thinking of ordering but I am wondering how much it can hold?


----------



## avanderbeek

SHHMOM said:


> Does anyone own the Falabella crossover clutch? I am thinking of ordering but I am wondering how much it can hold?


Hi! I have the falabella shaggy deer crossbody, Although i love the bag it doesn't hold much more than a phone,lipstick and card holder. If you stuff too many things into the bag it becomes lumpy and mishapen.


----------



## SHHMOM

avanderbeek said:


> Hi! I have the falabella shaggy deer crossbody, Although i love the bag it doesn't hold much more than a phone,lipstick and card holder. If you stuff too many things into the bag it becomes lumpy and mishapen.




Thank you.


----------



## SHHMOM

avanderbeek said:


> Hi! I have the falabella shaggy deer crossbody, Although i love the bag it doesn't hold much more than a phone,lipstick and card holder. If you stuff too many things into the bag it becomes lumpy and mishapen.




Can you fit a phone, a small coin pouch and car keys? And maybe sunglasses?


----------



## SHHMOM

SHHMOM said:


> Can you fit a phone, a small coin pouch and car keys? And maybe sunglasses?




I just ordered one on gilt so I hope so.


----------



## SHHMOM

Oh my, I want these bags.


----------



## FifiBean

Hi all! I've wanted a Falabella tote for such a long time, out of boredom I searched eBay to see what was floating around and to my absolute delight I ended up buying one for £150! Now my obvious thoughts are telling me it might be a fake, even though it wasn't advertised as such. How could I tell if it isn't the real deal. It has the pink lining embroidered with her name like the ones I've seen on the website, the round metal tag and straps and it looks genuine. It doesn't come with the dust bag which also has my suspicions up, I've attached the link to the bag so any feed back on your thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221816573019&globalID=EBAY-GB

Thanks all.


----------



## SHHMOM

FifiBean said:


> Hi all! I've wanted a Falabella tote for such a long time, out of boredom I searched eBay to see what was floating around and to my absolute delight I ended up buying one for £150! Now my obvious thoughts are telling me it might be a fake, even though it wasn't advertised as such. How could I tell if it isn't the real deal. It has the pink lining embroidered with her name like the ones I've seen on the website, the round metal tag and straps and it looks genuine. It doesn't come with the dust bag which also has my suspicions up, I've attached the link to the bag so any feed back on your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221816573019&globalID=EBAY-GB
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all.




I am not an expert but the inside of the bag where it says Stella looks different then mine. Mine is smaller and says made in Italy. I am not sure if it is just a difference in year and style.


----------



## Jaime

I am no expert either but that looks as fake as they come. Stellas bags are good quality bags that looks like an extremely cheap copy with so many things wrong with it that are obvious just from those pictures. I hope you haven't paid because the end price is way to much for any fake let alone one that bad.


----------



## lenarmc

The letter A looks like it's missing from the bag charm. I don't even like the Fallabella, but it looks fake even to me.


----------



## hongc2

Anyone know where I can repair a Stella bag? The stitching is coming off and the round silver plate that says "Stella McCartney" fell off. Please help!!


----------



## SHHMOM

hongc2 said:


> Anyone know where I can repair a Stella bag? The stitching is coming off and the round silver plate that says "Stella McCartney" fell off. Please help!!




I would contact Stella McCartney or where you purchased it from directly. I once brought one to a local shoe repair person and when it broke a second time, the Stella McCartney company said next time to directly contact the place purchased from and they will send out for repairs.


----------



## me1234haha

hi, can you tell me if my bag is fake or not? this will help me a lot!


----------



## Lavidav

me1234haha said:


> hi, can you tell me if my bag is fake or not? this will help me a lot!




You might want to post this under the Authenticate this Stella McCartney thread.


----------



## FunBagz

I finally got my Falabella!  Ive had my eye on Stella McCartney bags for a few years now and I always like the concept of the Falabella, but the size was completely overwhelming to me.  I tried out a couple of her other styles that didnt work out due to the stiffness of the materials, etc.  But the Falabella mini-tote is perfect for my needs!  As a vegetarian for 20 years now, I love everything the brand stands for and as far as "paying so much for a non-leather bag", in my opinion its no more out of line than the prices we pay for any other premium designer bags.  So happy to finally have a Stella in my collection!  The bag is very well made and looks great.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## bugn

Super cute! I love that color!


----------



## Mariapia

FunBagz said:


> I finally got my Falabella!  Ive had my eye on Stella McCartney bags for a few years now and I always like the concept of the Falabella, but the size was completely overwhelming to me.  I tried out a couple of her other styles that didnt work out due to the stiffness of the materials, etc.  But the Falabella mini-tote is perfect for my needs!  As a vegetarian for 20 years now, I love everything the brand stands for and as far as "paying so much for a non-leather bag", in my opinion its no more out of line than the prices we pay for any other premium designer bags.  So happy to finally have a Stella in my collection!  The bag is very well made and looks great.  Thanks for letting me share.




Absolutely perfect, FunBagz!
Colour, size, everything!
Enjoy your great Falabella![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## advaitaw

FunBagz said:


> I finally got my Falabella!  Ive had my eye on Stella McCartney bags for a few years now and I always like the concept of the Falabella, but the size was completely overwhelming to me.  I tried out a couple of her other styles that didnt work out due to the stiffness of the materials, etc.  But the Falabella mini-tote is perfect for my needs!  As a vegetarian for 20 years now, I love everything the brand stands for and as far as "paying so much for a non-leather bag", in my opinion its no more out of line than the prices we pay for any other premium designer bags.  So happy to finally have a Stella in my collection!  The bag is very well made and looks great.  Thanks for letting me share.



She's a beauty! I have same size but in black and I'm love with my Stella. It's a perfect crossbody for going out, errands and it really elevates an outfit.


----------



## violeta1992

Hi permission to post!

I would like to know if this is authentic. 
http://m.subito.it/vim/130442913.htm?last=1


Thanks.


----------



## fsadeli

Hi Im new, would like to know if falabella still comes with gold hardware? And if they do, does it tarnish easily? I want the gold one so badly but couldnt find anywhere


----------



## Jaime

violeta1992 said:


> Hi permission to post!
> 
> I would like to know if this is authentic.
> http://m.subito.it/vim/130442913.htm?last=1
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Not very good pictures but for a couple of reasons I'm going to say no it is not authentic. Could be wrong but because of a couple of things and unclear/not enough pics I'd not be willing to believe it's real.


----------



## lenarmc

Jaime said:


> Not very good pictures but for a couple of reasons I'm going to say no it is not authentic. Could be wrong but because of a couple of things and unclear/not enough pics I'd not be willing to believe it's real.



I was thinking the same thing. I'm not a fan (nor an expert) of this bag, but the fact that the pictures are tiny is a big red flag. Also, there's no pictures of the inside. Ask for more pictures and extreme close-ups.


----------



## bellabags23

Hi girls I have a question... how does the gunmetal chains hold up over time? I had two falabellas but I didn't wear them too much and I sold them. I was thinking of purchasing another one and I see one on eBay which the chain has tarnished... Please tell me how your chains have held up and have you ever gotten caught in the rain with your falabella. Thanks  so much


----------



## emcosmo1639

bellabags23 said:


> Hi girls I have a question... how does the gunmetal chains hold up over time? I had two falabellas but I didn't wear them too much and I sold them. I was thinking of purchasing another one and I see one on eBay which the chain has tarnished... Please tell me how your chains have held up and have you ever gotten caught in the rain with your falabella. Thanks  so much



Mine have held up great.  I don't carry them all the time and rotate most my bags regularly, however I'm also very tough on my bags.  I've never had a problem with tarnishing, but my oldest falabella is probably only 4 or 5 years old.

I will say they stand up to rain amazingly.  I've even had wine and dark soda spilled on different falabellas (told you I was rough on them) and with a little water the stains came right out.  YMMV but I consider these to be my most durable bags beyond my Goyards.


----------



## bellabags23

emcosmo1639 said:


> Mine have held up great.  I don't carry them all the time and rotate most my bags regularly, however I'm also very tough on my bags.  I've never had a problem with tarnishing, but my oldest falabella is probably only 4 or 5 years old.
> 
> I will say they stand up to rain amazingly.  I've even had wine and dark soda spilled on different falabellas (told you I was rough on them) and with a little water the stains came right out.  YMMV but I consider these to be my most durable bags beyond my Goyards.



Thank you so very much *emcosmo*, I would get black so my biggest concern would be the hardware... Good to know they hold up so well Thank you again for your reply


----------



## amrx87

fsadeli said:


> Hi Im new, would like to know if falabella still comes with gold hardware? And if they do, does it tarnish easily? I want the gold one so badly but couldnt find anywhere




Hi! I bought a falabella w rose gold hardware in hong kong last summer. It was a discontinued style, and it was on sale, so that was great. When i did my reveal i was advised that the rose Gold hardware isnt as hardy as the the silver. I havent been actively looking for a new falabella, but i havent noticed any gold hardware while scanning websites


----------



## mary79

I saw a Falabella today in-store that looked gorgeous!! Very dark blue and looks distressed and shiny. Any thoughts what model it would be?   It looked like this I think ("crackle?") 

http://www.stellamccartney.com/gb/stella-mccartney/tote_cod45273545am.html#itemPage=1&mm=1501

BUT it was the small tote (with long shoulder straps), which I prefer. 

I used to have a foldover tote (model in the pic but different colour) but didn't get on with it. 

For those who have tried both, is the small tote (without the 3rd, long metal strap) significantly lighter to carry? Or not really?

TIA


----------



## HotRedBag

mary79 said:


> I saw a Falabella today in-store that looked gorgeous!! Very dark blue and looks distressed and shiny. Any thoughts what model it would be?   It looked like this I think ("crackle?")
> 
> http://www.stellamccartney.com/gb/stella-mccartney/tote_cod45273545am.html#itemPage=1&mm=1501
> 
> BUT it was the small tote (with long shoulder straps), which I prefer.
> 
> I used to have a foldover tote (model in the pic but different colour) but didn't get on with it.
> 
> For those who have tried both, is the small tote (without the 3rd, long metal strap) significantly lighter to carry? Or not really?
> 
> TIA


For me personally, not really. Couldnt notice the difference.


----------



## kadelle

Hey ladies! Love this thread! I set my mind on getting a 3 chain bag from Stella McCartney this fall too!

I found someone in my city selling a preloved one - but her's is a matte shade of black. Does anyone know whether the 3 chain bags come in matte black as well and not just in shiny metallic colors?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## songofthesea

I have a brand new navy one with two chain shoulder straps....have had 2 with all three chains and I like this one better as it does feel lighter, but, more than that when I open it I can see everything all at once....


----------



## Violet Bleu

FunBagz said:


> I finally got my Falabella!  Ive had my eye on Stella McCartney bags for a few years now and I always like the concept of the Falabella, but the size was completely overwhelming to me.  I tried out a couple of her other styles that didnt work out due to the stiffness of the materials, etc.  But the Falabella mini-tote is perfect for my needs!  As a vegetarian for 20 years now, I love everything the brand stands for and as far as "paying so much for a non-leather bag", in my opinion its no more out of line than the prices we pay for any other premium designer bags.  So happy to finally have a Stella in my collection!  The bag is very well made and looks great.  Thanks for letting me share.



Adorable! Congrats! I love this style!


----------



## mary79

songofthesea said:


> I have a brand new navy one with two chain shoulder straps....have had 2 with all three chains and I like this one better as it does feel lighter, but, more than that when I open it I can see everything all at once....



Thank you that helps! Perhaps it feels lighter because it's easier to carry with 2 straps rather than just one... But that would already be an improvement. 

Is your navy shiny? 

I'd love to see a pic


----------



## mary79

HotRedBag said:


> For me personally, not really. Couldnt notice the difference.



Thank you for the feedback. Do you find the one with 2 straps easier to carry on the shoulder? Which model do you prefer?


----------



## songofthesea

mary79 said:


> Thank you that helps! Perhaps it feels lighter because it's easier to carry with 2 straps rather than just one... But that would already be an improvement.
> 
> Is your navy shiny?
> 
> I'd love to see a pic


 


I will definitely try to post a pic this weekend. what I love about the bag is that if I let one of the straps fall off my shoulder I can unsnap the bag and look inside and see everything..i love it because the lining is light and that's a bonus as well as it makes it easier to see everything...I have the other one with the three chains and I have to say as much as I love them, I love the one with two chains a little better....


----------



## mary79

songofthesea said:


> I will definitely try to post a pic this weekend. what I love about the bag is that if I let one of the straps fall off my shoulder I can unsnap the bag and look inside and see everything..i love it because the lining is light and that's a bonus as well as it makes it easier to see everything...I have the other one with the three chains and I have to say as much as I love them, I love the one with two chains a little better....


This helps a lot, thank you! I didn't like carrying the foldover on my shoulder, and hate to hand-carry bags, so this design may work a lot better for me... 

I'd still love to see a photo of yours (modelling shot if possible) to help me make my decision


----------



## mary79

Anyone else prefer the small tote to the folder? Why? Lighter? Easier to carry?


----------



## songofthesea

sorry for the delay...school just started for me this week (I'm a teacher) and it's been crazy..i promise I will try over the next couple of days!


----------



## Lavidav

mary79 said:


> Anyone else prefer the small tote to the folder? Why? Lighter? Easier to carry?




I prefer the small over fold over. It's just the right size and seems to hold more because it doesn't fold. Also I love being able to let one chain off my shoulder and have the ability to access everything inside without taking the whole bag off my shoulder.


----------



## mary79

Lavidav said:


> I prefer the small over fold over. It's just the right size and seems to hold more because it doesn't fold. Also I love being able to let one chain off my shoulder and have the ability to access everything inside without taking the whole bag off my shoulder.


Sounds like it will be a much better choice for me. Thank you all for your feedback!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I've been eyeing the Falabella since I've seen it on a girl in Miami 2010, but I hesitated, because of the faux leather. Now I'll give it a try, had 5 years to think about it :giggles:
Very excited to see and fell it irl


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Returned it. Not my style


----------



## evamaria

Hello All, 

I have a question. I have been trying to get in touch with Stella Mccartney for a couple of days now and i have to say that the level of customer service is horrible. My falabella broke, the lace that keeps the bag toegther snapped and so it's slowly falling appart if i would continue to use it. 
I contacted the store i bought the bag from, but they claim they need a receipt in order to help me. I bought the bag about 4 years ago, and never thought i would need to keep a receipt for this long in order to be helped. So, that fault lies with the store, but since they would not help me i decided to contact Stella mccartney directly, thinking that since it's their bag they would be able to herlp or at least redirect me. Sadly, i was wrong. I contacted customer service by the form used on the website, it's the only way to get in touch. I explained my story and asked that they may be able to redirect me to the right department if they where unable to help me.  they asked for details i already provided twice, only to tell me afterward that i would need to go to a stella boutique (which we dont have in the Netherlands) no redirections, no help, no nothing. My bag is still broken, and i have nowhere to go to get it properly fixed. And im stuck in this horrible circle where everyone points to another (customer service only awnsers questions about the online store, they point to the store where the bag was purchased, the store claims it needs a receipt to and point to Stella mccartney, they refer back to a Stella mccartney boutique which we dont have and claim they have no contact for repairs....) 

I absolutely love my falabella bag and the brand stella mccartney, but this has been such a surreal and rude expierence.  i want to support cruelty free designer bags and clothes and was happy to spend more money on a non leather bag, but if i had known this in advanced i would have thought twice. 

Does anyone else have expierences with repairs or customer service?  how can i get my bag repaired? i don't want to take it to some random tailor, but Stella mcCartney isnt helping either. all advice welcome i feel like i'm running out of options!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

evamaria said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question. I have been trying to get in touch with Stella Mccartney for a couple of days now and i have to say that the level of customer service is horrible. My falabella broke, the lace that keeps the bag toegther snapped and so it's slowly falling appart if i would continue to use it.
> I contacted the store i bought the bag from, but they claim they need a receipt in order to help me. I bought the bag about 4 years ago, and never thought i would need to keep a receipt for this long in order to be helped. So, that fault lies with the store, but since they would not help me i decided to contact Stella mccartney directly, thinking that since it's their bag they would be able to herlp or at least redirect me. Sadly, i was wrong. I contacted customer service by the form used on the website, it's the only way to get in touch. I explained my story and asked that they may be able to redirect me to the right department if they where unable to help me.  they asked for details i already provided twice, only to tell me afterward that i would need to go to a stella boutique (which we dont have in the Netherlands) no redirections, no help, no nothing. My bag is still broken, and i have nowhere to go to get it properly fixed. And im stuck in this horrible circle where everyone points to another (customer service only awnsers questions about the online store, they point to the store where the bag was purchased, the store claims it needs a receipt to and point to Stella mccartney, they refer back to a Stella mccartney boutique which we dont have and claim they have no contact for repairs....)
> 
> I absolutely love my falabella bag and the brand stella mccartney, but this has been such a surreal and rude expierence.  i want to support cruelty free designer bags and clothes and was happy to spend more money on a non leather bag, but if i had known this in advanced i would have thought twice.
> 
> Does anyone else have expierences with repairs or customer service?  how can i get my bag repaired? i don't want to take it to some random tailor, but Stella mcCartney isnt helping either. all advice welcome i feel like i'm running out of options!


Oh no I feel terrible for you  

Have you tried contacting a physical store in Europe? The head quarter might not be able to help you, but if you get in contact with an SA from a boutique he/she might be willing to. I would ring several stores if I were you. I did this with a broken Chloé bag (I bought it vintage) and the London Chloé boutique helped me out, only I had to pay for shipment and a small amount for repair.


----------



## alita24

moved to authenticity thread


----------



## evamaria

I'll be in paris in December. Will try that. I'm just sad i'm Gonna have to Wait that long. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## alansgail

evamaria said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question. I have been trying to get in touch with Stella Mccartney for a couple of days now and i have to say that the level of customer service is horrible. My falabella broke, the lace that keeps the bag toegther snapped and so it's slowly falling appart if i would continue to use it.
> I contacted the store i bought the bag from, but they claim they need a receipt in order to help me. I bought the bag about 4 years ago, and never thought i would need to keep a receipt for this long in order to be helped. So, that fault lies with the store, but since they would not help me i decided to contact Stella mccartney directly, thinking that since it's their bag they would be able to herlp or at least redirect me. Sadly, i was wrong. I contacted customer service by the form used on the website, it's the only way to get in touch. I explained my story and asked that they may be able to redirect me to the right department if they where unable to help me.  they asked for details i already provided twice, only to tell me afterward that i would need to go to a stella boutique (which we dont have in the Netherlands) no redirections, no help, no nothing. My bag is still broken, and i have nowhere to go to get it properly fixed. And im stuck in this horrible circle where everyone points to another (customer service only awnsers questions about the online store, they point to the store where the bag was purchased, the store claims it needs a receipt to and point to Stella mccartney, they refer back to a Stella mccartney boutique which we dont have and claim they have no contact for repairs....)
> 
> I absolutely love my falabella bag and the brand stella mccartney, but this has been such a surreal and rude expierence.  i want to support cruelty free designer bags and clothes and was happy to spend more money on a non leather bag, but if i had known this in advanced i would have thought twice.
> 
> Does anyone else have expierences with repairs or customer service?  how can i get my bag repaired? i don't want to take it to some random tailor, but Stella mcCartney isnt helping either. all advice welcome i feel like i'm running out of options!


I would have to say that 4 years is quite the long time to expect the vendor to do a repair for you. I would seek out a good cobbler to fix your bag and move on.

In looking at the Stella McCartney site as far as their exchanges and returns go they seem to have a very short window in order to exchange or return your item. While I know you just want to have it repaired, I don't see anywhere on their site that states that they do this type of work.

After 4 years it's probably considered normal wear and tear.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

alansgail said:


> I would have to say that 4 years is quite the long time to expect the vendor to do a repair for you. I would seek out a good cobbler to fix your bag and move on.
> 
> In looking at the Stella McCartney site as far as their exchanges and returns go they seem to have a very short window in order to exchange or return your item. While I know you just want to have it repaired, I don't see anywhere on their site that states that they do this type of work.
> 
> After 4 years it's probably considered normal wear and tear.


It might be considered wear and tear after some years, but premium designers (with premium prices!) should be able to repair their products for a small fee any day IMO. Mulberry does that (had a 10 year old purse fixed a couple of years ago) and several other designer brands do this. The only one I know of that does not honer this is Proenza Schouler and it has really put me off the brand. Lets see how Stella McCartney acts


----------



## alansgail

COPENHAGEN said:


> It might be considered wear and tear after some years, but premium designers (with premium prices!) should be able to repair their products for a small fee any day IMO. Mulberry does that (had a 10 year old purse fixed a couple of years ago) and several other designer brands do this. The only one I know of that does not honer this is Proenza Schouler and it has really put me off the brand. Lets see how Stella McCartney acts


I don't disagree that premium designers "should" offer this service but am merely pointing out that nowhere on the SM site do I see them stating that they in fact DO have this service.
Because of that, if I were the OP I wouldn't hold my breath or expect them to do so.

Of course it would be a pleasant surprise if they did!


----------



## kadelle

I recently purchased my forst falabella fold over online! When it first arrived, I was really disappointed in the size. I imagined it twice the size but I got used to it now and love it nevertheless! But I still have a major problem with the shoulder strap. It's such an awkward length to me :/ i want my bags to hang at hip-level but my falabella sits next to my waist which doesnt feel as comfy as my otjer bags.
So i was wondering: Does Stella McCartney have shoulder straps to purchase seperately? 
Thank you for any help or tips )


----------



## Jaime

So finally found a falabella I love! It's the quilted pink with gunmetal hardware and silver stitching.
I really love it. It's just so different to what I've been buying and a decent price (AUD$810/US$590).

Anyway I am still deciding if I should keep it due to already buying many bags this year and not really needing any more. But does it need spraying with water proofer? Does anyone else do this?
Being light coloured I felt I should but I'm not sure how that goes on the material.

Thanks!!


----------



## Lavidav

Jaime said:


> So finally found a falabella I love! It's the quilted pink with gunmetal hardware and silver stitching.
> 
> I really love it. It's just so different to what I've been buying and a decent price (AUD$810/US$590).
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I am still deciding if I should keep it due to already buying many bags this year and not really needing any more. But does it need spraying with water proofer? Does anyone else do this?
> 
> Being light coloured I felt I should but I'm not sure how that goes on the material.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!




I have several Falabellas and have never used any protector on them, but mine aren't quilted. I definitely don't worry about water because I clean mine with mild soap and water. They are awesome bags!


----------



## Jaime

Yeh I've seen people say cleaning them was easy I just thought perhaps a waterproof spray would help keep marks and stains off as well as repel water if raining.
Wasn't sure if anyone had tried it.


----------



## Jaime

Just wanted to add the quilted is fantastic! I've had the other kind and found they slouched out of shape and moulded around everything I put in it.
The quilted is much thicker and therefore holds its shape better and doesn't cling around the items in the bag as the last one I had and returned did. It also isn't as big as the last one so it's not like a bottomless pit.
I am quite happy with it, but in saying that lately I hold on to bags for a week or so before committing to it just in case I suddenly have a change of heart so I haven't been able to take it out yet.


----------



## Eunoia

does someone have a comparison photo of the falabella anthracite and the light grey? they look almost the same online. 

and what do you like more : the tote or the 3 chain? which one is more practical?


----------



## Jaime

I have tried both but like the 3 chain. But that's going to be a personal preference. I generally find the normal totes a bit of a bottomless pit. I'd like the 3 chain to have the shorter straps a little longer. I also like how it folds which seems a little more secure to me.


----------



## chessmont

The tote was such a bottomless pit I opted to sell it.  Couldn't find anything quickly enough...


----------



## lenarmc

chessmont said:


> The tote was such a bottomless pit I opted to sell it.  Couldn't find anything quickly enough...



I felt the same way. It was as though my stuff was in a trash bag. I'm glad that I didn't purchase. I recently saw a small rectangular one that I liked which was on sale at Saks. Still on the fence. The chain gets me every time. It's so pretty and shiny.


----------



## songofthesea

Omg. I'm seriously deranged. I originally owned the ruthenium fold over with the gunmetal hardware and sold it to buy the cranberry colored one. I loved it but not as much as the ruthenium so ended up going back to NM and getting the ruthenium with gunmetal again and I love it to pieces. I was one of the people who thought it might be be too heavy but after owning and using a couple of them I can honestly say it's not a problem for me. I also get compliments every time I use it!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I owned two medium fold over and one large tote. I use a purse organizer in the large tote and have no problem finding my stuff. The two styles are very different. The fold over can look more dressed-up while the large tote is more casual.


----------



## mary79

I had a 3 chain but didn't get on with it... ordered a small tote and hope I will like that more


----------



## bellabags23

Hi can anyone tell me if their chain has tarnished? Thank you


----------



## bellabags23

Pollie-Jean said:


> I've been eyeing the Falabella since I've seen it on a girl in Miami 2010, but I hesitated, because of the faux leather. Now I'll give it a try, had 5 years to think about it :giggles:
> Very excited to see and fell it irl



*Pollie-Jean*, how do you like the quilted falabella? can you post a mod shot please


----------



## Pollie-Jean

bellabags23 said:


> *Pollie-Jean*, how do you like the quilted falabella? can you post a mod shot please



No , I returned it. Wasn't my cup of tea


----------



## bellabags23

Pollie-Jean said:


> No , I returned it. Wasn't my cup of tea



Oh ok Thank you... I have my eye on one...hoping to like it


----------



## Jaime

Haven't used it yet but from putting my things in etc I am looking the quilted alot more than the regular. It makes it thicker and a bit more structured. It doesn't mould around everything I have it it like the regular one does.


----------



## bellabags23

Jaime said:


> Haven't used it yet but from putting my things in etc I am looking the quilted alot more than the regular. It makes it thicker and a bit more structured. It doesn't mould around everything I have it it like the regular one does.



oh that is great to know. Thank you* Jaime*... can you take some pictures of the bag with your stuff in it and if possible a mod shot


----------



## Jaime

I don't do mod shots but I can put my stuff in when I get home and try to get a pic.
I really like how it feels more sturdy than the regular one. And the regular is very well made as it is this just feels even better to me (and like I said no bag items poking out around it like the other).


----------



## bellabags23

Jaime said:


> I don't do mod shots but I can put my stuff in when I get home and try to get a pic.
> I really like how it feels more sturdy than the regular one. And the regular is very well made as it is this just feels even better to me (and like I said no bag items poking out around it like the other).




Ok great, thank you Jaime, I had a large croc embossed black one and sold it and regretted it and now it is impossible to find so I figured maybe the quilted one would work for me and that is exactly why I regret selling the croc one because it was more structured and thicker than the regular one


----------



## Jaime

Sorry it took so long.
This is my stuff in it. None of it sticks out when inside like the regular one did:






And this is inside it with whats there:


----------



## lolalein

Jaime said:


> Sorry it took so long.
> 
> This is my stuff in it. None of it sticks out when inside like the regular one did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is inside it with whats there:




What kind of leather is this bag ??


----------



## Jaime

It's not leather...none of her bags are leather.


----------



## lolalein

Jaime said:


> It's not leather...none of her bags are leather.




Really ? What is it then sooo expensive still not leather?!?!?!?


----------



## Jaime

Same reason the non leather Gucci, LV or D&G raffia ones are I guess.. The name.
I still don't get how people don't understand that... I have a couple of designer bags more expensive than this that aren't leather.


----------



## pinktailcat

lolalein said:


> What kind of leather is this bag ??




She is committed to environment and animal friendly business. I love leather/fur goods but I respect her a lot for her success without compromise. 

Congrats on your bag&#65281;Her bags are much nicer that cheap real leather bags in my opinion.


----------



## Jaime

Totally agree. I've seen some pretty bad leather bags both very cheap and very expensive. Each to their own.


----------



## Violawest

Is this the shaggy deer of the faux leather? Like the suede ish or shiny ? I'm considering buying


----------



## Violawest

What started to wear first? The handle chains or long chain? Do you think there's some kind of lacquer that can be applied to the chain to prevent wear?


----------



## Jaime

bugn said:


> I wanted to give you a fabulous FYI
> If the pocket is against your body, you get a perfect fold w/out even trying.
> Try it and see what I mean, if the pocket is not against your body it's a hot mess. You have to adjust the fold, but if pocket is against your body, the bag folds perfectly.



Just wanted to say thank you for this tip! You are absolutely correct, it does fold better and is more manageable when facing that way. All the pics sham it facing the body the side where the long chain is attached, but going the other way it sits better and folds better.


----------



## ryrybaby12

I love, love my tote.  Will post a pic later but it it easy and lightweight and I get so many compliments on this bag!  I think Stella bags and clothes are cool!


----------



## bellabags23

Jaime said:


> Sorry it took so long.
> This is my stuff in it. None of it sticks out when inside like the regular one did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is inside it with whats there:



Thank you for posting Jaime but  I cannot see the pictures, did you take them down?


----------



## Jaime

They must have been deleted when I cleaned up the album they were posted in.


----------



## bellabags23

Jaime said:


> They must have been deleted when I cleaned up the album they were posted in.



oh ok thank you


----------



## Jaime

Managed to track them down, they were a LONG way back on my phone album. Have put them back in temporarily:

So this is hanging with my stuff in then an inside view of what's in it.









Hope that helps


----------



## bellabags23

Jaime said:


> Managed to track them down, they were a LONG way back on my phone album. Have put them back in temporarily:
> 
> So this is hanging with my stuff in then an inside view of what's in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps





It is absolutely gorgeous!!! Thank you very much *Jaime*... i appreciate you tracking them down....


----------



## Jaime

It is gorgeous I loved it at first but was undecided if I wanted to keep it. I'm glad I did.


----------



## jess236

I got the three chain foldover tote and find it quite heavy to carry.  Definitely wish I had bought the two-chain version.


----------



## Jaime

I have had both and honestly can't feel the difference in weight between those versions, it would be marginally different if at all. 
I don't find it particularly heavy anyway nor have I experienced the chains digging in as some people have reported.


----------



## jess236

Jaime said:


> I have had both and honestly can't feel the difference in weight between those versions, it would be marginally different if at all.
> I don't find it particularly heavy anyway nor have I experienced the chains digging in as some people have reported.


There may not be much of a difference in the weight of the two and three chain bag, but b/c of the way they are carried, it makes a difference. The three chain bag gets pretty heavy when carried in the crook of the arm.  

Anyhow, its a pretty bag, but, in my opinion, the two-chain version is easier to carry.  When wearing the three-chain bag on the long strap, the round logo makes a lot of noise and can't be removed, and the small straps are a tight squeeze for the shoulder.


----------



## Jaime

I found the two chain too deep, shapeless and like a bottomless pit so didn't work for me. But for me there wasn't much difference weight wise ...each to their own


----------



## jess236

How can the two-chain be a bottomless pit? Both the two and three chain bags are the same size and shape lol!

But it is true, everyone has a different experience of the same bag.


----------



## Jaime

I think it was because of where the bag sat when on my shoulder made it seem alot deeper than the three chain.


----------



## mary79

I had a 3-chain but sold it. Bought the small tote instead (2 chains) and like it much better! It FEELS lighter and easier to carry


----------



## jess236

mary79 said:


> I had a 3-chain but sold it. Bought the small tote instead (2 chains) and like it much better! It FEELS lighter and easier to carry


I think I will end up selling mine as well to get the two-chain.  I'm probably just more of a shoulder bag person - so I find it more comfortable. I wish they weren't so expensive, so that I could justify having both


----------



## apples1234

Hi. This is really random but whoever owns a Stella bag I hope you can possibly help me. I just received a Noma bucket tote by Stella as a gift and it has a strong chemical smell. My Falabella made with faux Napa leather (discontinued I believe) never had a horrid smell unless it sat in the store before purchase and aired out. Is it normal for Stella's bags to have a chemical smell when brand new? Thank you!


----------



## FunBagz

apples1234 said:


> Hi. This is really random but whoever owns a Stella bag I hope you can possibly help me. I just received a Noma bucket tote by Stella as a gift and it has a strong chemical smell. My Falabella made with faux Napa leather (discontinued I believe) never had a horrid smell unless it sat in the store before purchase and aired out. Is it normal for Stella's bags to have a chemical smell when brand new? Thank you!



Mine didn't.  Got it in the fall and it had zero odor.


----------



## apples1234

Hmmmm thanks for your response. Is chemical odor an indication of a counterfeit?


----------



## mary79

jess236 said:


> I think I will end up selling mine as well to get the two-chain.  I'm probably just more of a shoulder bag person - so I find it more comfortable. I wish they weren't so expensive, so that I could justify having both


I loved the 3-chain to look at, but am delighted I sold it and bought the small tote (2 chain) instead. 

It feels much lighter (this could be an illusion, or the fact the weight is spread over 2 straps instead of 1)
It also doesn't fall off my shoulder (the 3-strap did)
It is much easier to open, close, and find things (I only need to pull one strap down my arm, not put the bag down somewhere)
It fits more inside (e.g. if I carry an extra sweater). The 3-strap folded over so had much less room.
It's much more comfortable to carry (no straps digging in to my side).
It also works as an oversized clutch (just sort of 'rolled up' - looks great).
It doesn't make any noise. The 3-chain was noisy when I walked, as the chains banged into each other. This was very annoying.

Overall, I didn't get along with the 3-strap at all, but am in love with my 2 strap  

Posting my thoughts on both here in case they are helpful to someone.


----------



## mary79

mary79 said:


> I loved the 3-chain to look at, but am delighted I sold it and bought the small tote (2 chain) instead.
> 
> It feels much lighter (this could be an illusion, or the fact the weight is spread over 2 straps instead of 1)
> It also doesn't fall off my shoulder (the 3-strap did)
> It is much easier to open, close, and find things (I only need to pull one strap down my arm, not put the bag down somewhere)
> It fits more inside (e.g. if I carry an extra sweater). The 3-strap folded over so had much less room.
> It's much more comfortable to carry (no straps digging in to my side).
> It also works as an oversized clutch (just sort of 'rolled up' - looks great).
> It doesn't make any noise. The 3-chain was noisy when I walked, as the chains banged into each other. This was very annoying.
> 
> Overall, I didn't get along with the 3-strap at all, but am in love with my 2 strap
> 
> Posting my thoughts on both here in case they are helpful to someone.



P.S. Not worth having both IMO... unless they are wildly different textures or colours or you just love them.


----------



## aadepant

Hi i found this bag from a thrift shop and wondering it's authentic or not. there are no white tag with "serial" in it. The bag looks and feels authentic though..it's really heavy..


----------



## songofthesea

Thanks for this. I've owned several 3 straps and although I loved the bags something felt a little off. I'm exchanging my gunmetal 3 chain for a 2 chain iridescent beige. Thanks again for the perspective!





mary79 said:


> I loved the 3-chain to look at, but am delighted I sold it and bought the small tote (2 chain) instead.
> 
> It feels much lighter (this could be an illusion, or the fact the weight is spread over 2 straps instead of 1)
> It also doesn't fall off my shoulder (the 3-strap did)
> It is much easier to open, close, and find things (I only need to pull one strap down my arm, not put the bag down somewhere)
> It fits more inside (e.g. if I carry an extra sweater). The 3-strap folded over so had much less room.
> It's much more comfortable to carry (no straps digging in to my side).
> It also works as an oversized clutch (just sort of 'rolled up' - looks great).
> It doesn't make any noise. The 3-chain was noisy when I walked, as the chains banged into each other. This was very annoying.
> 
> Overall, I didn't get along with the 3-strap at all, but am in love with my 2 strap
> 
> Posting my thoughts on both here in case they are helpful to someone.


----------



## Poppys Style

Just an FYI TheOutnet have a beautiful denim Falabella on sale right now at $735! I just ordered it - my favorite bag this winter has been my fur Falabella - I adore them!


----------



## mathiasogtrista

I got a Beckett in burgundy yesterday. The bag is AMAZING. I am surprised how nice the hardware is; seems to me the chains are just as good as Chanel's. I am not sure about the Falabella, but my Beckett is not heavy to me at all (but I don't even find Chloe's Paddington heavy  ). The bag feels just like leather; both my husband and I thought it was leather until we brought it home and googled about it :b

I really wanted to share this fabulous bag but there is no Stelle McCartney section and I found this thread. So even though it isn't a Falabelle, I would still love to share it :3 !


----------



## Kmora

mathiasogtrista said:


> I got a Beckett in burgundy yesterday. The bag is AMAZING. I am surprised how nice the hardware is; seems to me the chains are just as good as Chanel's. I am not sure about the Falabella, but my Beckett is not heavy to me at all (but I don't even find Chloe's Paddington heavy  ). The bag feels just like leather; both my husband and I thought it was leather until we brought it home and googled about it :b
> 
> I really wanted to share this fabulous bag but there is no Stelle McCartney section and I found this thread. So even though it isn't a Falabelle, I would still love to share it :3 !



Looks great on you


----------



## mathiasogtrista

Kmora said:


> Looks great on you



Thanks, doll!

I noticed you are in Sweden. Hello, neighbor!


----------



## Mariapia

mathiasogtrista said:


> I got a Beckett in burgundy yesterday. The bag is AMAZING. I am surprised how nice the hardware is; seems to me the chains are just as good as Chanel's. I am not sure about the Falabella, but my Beckett is not heavy to me at all (but I don't even find Chloe's Paddington heavy  ). The bag feels just like leather; both my husband and I thought it was leather until we brought it home and googled about it :b
> 
> I really wanted to share this fabulous bag but there is no Stelle McCartney section and I found this thread. So even though it isn't a Falabelle, I would still love to share it :3 !




Wow! Perfect ![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mathiasogtrista

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Perfect ![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



The length of the chain is like.. super perfect since I am only 155cm tall. Great length for it to be crossbody


----------



## Violet Bleu

mathiasogtrista said:


> I got a Beckett in burgundy yesterday. The bag is AMAZING. I am surprised how nice the hardware is; seems to me the chains are just as good as Chanel's. I am not sure about the Falabella, but my Beckett is not heavy to me at all (but I don't even find Chloe's Paddington heavy  ). The bag feels just like leather; both my husband and I thought it was leather until we brought it home and googled about it :b
> 
> I really wanted to share this fabulous bag but there is no Stelle McCartney section and I found this thread. So even though it isn't a Falabelle, I would still love to share it :3 !




Looks gorgeous! Wow! [emoji4]


----------



## Kmora

mathiasogtrista said:


> Thanks, doll!
> 
> I noticed you are in Sweden. Hello, neighbor!




Almost a month later I see your post! Hello hello! 

Are you also waiting for the Chanel store to open in Stockholm? I am waiting and waiting and waiting. No information about when it is going to open


----------



## mathiasogtrista

Violet Bleu said:


> Looks gorgeous! Wow! [emoji4]



It is


----------



## mathiasogtrista

Kmora said:


> Almost a month later I see your post! Hello hello!
> 
> Are you also waiting for the Chanel store to open in Stockholm? I am waiting and waiting and waiting. No information about when it is going to open




I am not really waiting for any Chanel store opening in Stockholm because I am going back to Hong Kong.


----------



## Kmora

mathiasogtrista said:


> I am not really waiting for any Chanel store opening in Stockholm because I am going back to Hong Kong.




Oh Hong Kong!  wow! Well, then you shouldn't wait for little Scandinavia to get its first Chanel store


----------



## mathiasogtrista

Kmora said:


> Oh Hong Kong!  wow! Well, then you shouldn't wait for little Scandinavia to get its first Chanel store



They have one in Denmark right?


----------



## Kmora

mathiasogtrista said:


> They have one in Denmark right?



They do? I didn't know! Well, that makes everything way more easy. Maybe should go there this summer if the opening of the Stockholm store is going to be delayed even more!


----------



## Kmora

mathiasogtrista said:


> They have one in Denmark right?



And I am sorry about my confusing Chanel talk - I was answering your post on the phone when busy shopping  So I just saw some quilting and assumed I was in one of the many Chanel-threads I follow. So sorry, very very confusing of me haha. 

May start talking McCartney! I don't have any McCartney yet but I do love them


----------



## mathiasogtrista

Kmora said:


> And I am sorry about my confusing Chanel talk - I was answering your post on the phone when busy shopping  So I just saw some quilting and assumed I was in one of the many Chanel-threads I follow. So sorry, very very confusing of me haha.
> 
> May start talking McCartney! I don't have any McCartney yet but I do love them




They have a Chanel store in Copenhagen. But you know what? Just come with me to Hong Kong  They have outlets for Stella McCartney, Burberry, Prada and whatnot


----------



## Kmora

mathiasogtrista said:


> They have a Chanel store in Copenhagen. But you know what? Just come with me to Hong Kong  They have outlets for Stella McCartney, Burberry, Prada and whatnot




Haha, sounds like the greatest plan ever  handbag paradise!


----------



## SassyMissClassy

More photos of your stellas please. I'm seriously on the verge of buying one. Can't decide whether to get the classic shiny black or the navy with gold chains. The chains, my gosh,  they get me everytime.


----------



## Jaime

Me too, been close to selling mine... Kind of went off the brand due to certain reasons but every time I get it out I love it all over again. Although I've only used it the one time, might part with it one day.


----------



## AliceViolet

I've just completely impulse bought a falabella mini 3 chain - something I never usually do!
I really hope I like it!


----------



## Lavidav

AliceViolet said:


> I've just completely impulse bought a falabella mini 3 chain - something I never usually do!
> 
> I really hope I like it!




I've been eyeballing the mini- Love it!  Post pics when you can.


----------



## Poopeenu

I have two small two chain falabella totes, black with silver chain handles and gray with silver handles. I am always amazed by how I receive at least one compliment every time I wear them. I've had them both for about a year and they are holding up really well considering I use them so often.Very light weight, and I love the fact they don't scream designer logo.


----------



## AliceViolet

Lavidav said:


> I've been eyeballing the mini- Love it!  Post pics when you can.


Sorry for the late reply! Unfortunately everything about it seemed shady and I sent it back. Still on the hunt for my mini!!


----------



## jess236

My 3-chain Falabella is so far my favorite designer bag.  I have worn it more than any designer bag that I have and definitely want to get more. Initially, I wasn't sure about the 3 chains and the weight, but now I love the different ways it can be carried and it is not heavy at all.  I want a 2-chain one as well, a mini and the tote.


----------



## jess236

Just want to share a pic of my 3-chain Falabella - black with silver hardware.


----------



## FunBagz

jess236 said:


> Just want to share a pic of my 3-chain Falabella - black with silver hardware.



Very nice! I wore my mini Falabella tote today. Really a great bag.


----------



## jess236

FunBagz said:


> Very nice! I wore my mini Falabella tote today. Really a great bag.


Thanks! Yes they are great bags - worry-free and stylish.  The mini is on my wish list. The grey is perfect for summer.


----------



## yycbaglover

Hi ladies!

I have a quick question. I'm trying to purchase my first Stella McCartney handbag and have decided to go the ebay route. I am interested in the foldover version.

I am a little confused about some of the listings I'm seeing regarding this version. Some ebay listings of the foldover include a detachable coin purse. Other listings do not.

Does the foldover version (Size 14 x 14) include a detachable coin purse or not?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## MULBERRYMAGICAL

Hi 
I am the biggest Stella Fan and have more than a few... But the 3 chain fold over does not come with a pouch- never has. The extra large 2 handle one does the medium size one doesnt.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

I bought a Stella McCartney bag of fashionphile about a month back.  It is a mini backpack in gray with metallic sheen, ruthenium hardware.  It was from 2015, and I don't think it was ever used as it looks brand new.  I am not vegan, but I have always loved the style of Stella McCartney bags.  I love the chain detailing.  Anyhoo, I took a chance on the bag as I had never even handled a Stella McCartney bag before.  Glad I did.  It is a great little bag, super chic.  The bag is top notch quality.  It has quickly become a favorite in my collection.


----------



## Summerfriend

I just spotted a Falabella Tote in the airport and I got all excited. LOL. Very cool bag.


----------



## jess236

I'm contemplating buying a three-chain navy Falabella with gold chains. I have seen it in person but I'm a little undecided about the gold chain and wondering if it is a bit too gold and tacky looking or not.    I go back and forth between loving it and thinking that it is too much. I'd appreciate some opinions.  Thanks!


----------



## Jaime

I think that would be a personal choice. I personally prefer the gunmetal or silver myself.


----------



## FunBagz

Jaime said:


> I think that would be a personal choice. I personally prefer the gunmetal or silver myself.



+1  It is rare for me to pick yellow gold over silver/gunmetal.


----------



## mssmelanie

this is so on my radar!  So you think it will go on sale the next time designer sales come around in November/ December?


----------



## bellabags23

Hi I know the large falabella comes with the small pouch but I just seen a you tube video and the person had the three chain falabella and a small pouch... does the 3 chains come with the pouch now?  Thank you


----------



## Jaime

No it doesn't.


----------



## bellabags23

MULBERRYMAGICAL said:


> Hi
> I am the biggest Stella Fan and have more than a few... But the 3 chain fold over does not come with a pouch- never has. The extra large 2 handle one does the medium size one doesnt.


I just saw a you tube video and the falabella looked authentic and it was the 3 chain foldover... it had a pouch... so it must not be authentic... do you know if the light grey falabella interior could it be light pink? not the same color pink in the black a lighter pink?


----------



## bellabags23

Jaime said:


> No it doesn't.


Thank you *Jaime*


----------



## Jaime

I just recently bought the grey three chain. It's the same pink as my other ones (I have another three chain and a mini) and has no pouch.


----------



## bellabags23

Jaime said:


> I just recently bought the grey three chain. It's the same pink as my other ones (I have another three chain and a mini) and has no pouch.


THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH


----------



## songofthesea

after a ton of times "back and forthing" I realized that the falabella that I loved was the original one I owned but sold on ebay...so, I just bought it again...it's the ruthenium color with matching hardware....I got it at NM...there were two price tags on the inside and the sa charged me the lower price...about 150 lower than the actual price but anything helps! I really love it and won't make that mistake again....


----------



## maraya

Hello ladies,
I dream about a falabella bag from a long time and finally I am about to buy one ) There are two things that I cant understand.
1. What does it mean "shaggy deer"? I cant understand how is diffrent from the other (i am talking about the black falabella tote 3 chain).
2. On what depends how long will be the 3th chain ( in the regular size tote)? I saw a lot of pictures in internet and some have the chain a lot under the bag and others hardly cross the bottom line.. Is it something about the size?

Sorry for my bag english! I hope someone will help me  p.s.I want exactly the bag from the first photo.. So is it "shaggy deer" and is it a regular size?


----------



## mary79

maraya said:


> Hello ladies,
> I dream about a falabella bag from a long time and finally I am about to buy one ) There are two things that I cant understand.
> 1. What does it mean "shaggy deer"? I cant understand how is diffrent from the other (i am talking about the black falabella tote 3 chain).
> 2. On what depends how long will be the 3th chain ( in the regular size tote)? I saw a lot of pictures in internet and some have the chain a lot under the bag and others hardly cross the bottom line.. Is it something about the size?
> 
> Sorry for my bag english! I hope someone will help me  p.s.I want exactly the bag from the first photo.. So is it "shaggy deer" and is it a regular size?


 

I used to have the bag in the photo! In the end I sold it and bought a small tote, which I like more... The one in the photo is beautiful, but I found it a bit awkward since you can only carry it (on the shoulder) by 1 strap instead of 2... also the chains kept banging into each other and making a noise. But it's a beautiful bag! I just think if you can go to the shop and try both models on  

Sorry I can't help with your questions... mine was also "shaggy deer" and felt lovely, tactile and luxury with a slight sheen (shine). Very pretty material.


----------



## maraya

The thing is that I use to carry my bags- I never wear them on sholder, that is why I thought the foldover will be better for me (because of the short handles).Sadly, there is not SM shop in my country :/ The bag is pricey for me, that is why I am choosing very carefully. 
Actually is it still noisy, if you dont wear it folded over?
And do you preffer the tote, because it is more comfortable or you also like his apearance more?


----------



## mary79

Both models are beautiful, you can't go wrong  If you don't carry the bag on your shoulder the 3-strap will be a great bag for you.


----------



## maraya

I was secretly waiting to hear that  Thank you for your help Mary!  


mary79 said:


> Both models are beautiful, you can't go wrong  If you don't carry the bag on your shoulder the 3-strap will be a great bag for you.[/QUOTE


----------



## Jaime

Bonus with the three strap is you can fold it and carry on the shoulder if there is a time you want to. I don't find it noisy at all when folded over, the two handles on mine done seem to move around enough for that when carrying it. I also have a mini foldover which isn't noisy either. I probably use that more than the regular fold over.


----------



## jess236

maraya said:


> Hello ladies,
> I dream about a falabella bag from a long time and finally I am about to buy one ) There are two things that I cant understand.
> 1. What does it mean "shaggy deer"? I cant understand how is diffrent from the other (i am talking about the black falabella tote 3 chain).
> 2. On what depends how long will be the 3th chain ( in the regular size tote)? I saw a lot of pictures in internet and some have the chain a lot under the bag and others hardly cross the bottom line.. Is it something about the size?
> 
> Sorry for my bag english! I hope someone will help me  p.s.I want exactly the bag from the first photo.. So is it "shaggy deer" and is it a regular size?



This bag is my all time favorite designer bag. I have used it a lot and it still looks new, so it wears very well (this is one reason I love it. There is no need to baby this bag or worry about the weather).  
Shaggy deer refers to the material. It looks like a shiny faux suede.  
The 3rd chain is always the same length. It may appear different in photos depending on how full the bag is or the side the chain is on, but it is the same bag.
I wear the bag on my shoulder with the two chains (as well as the single chain). If your arms are slim, you can wear the two chains on your shoulder.  I do this all the time.
It doesn't make any noise when I wear it. You have to fold it properly, if you wear it as a foldover.  There is only one direction that it looks neat and doesn't make noise.
The inner small pocket should be facing your body when you fold the bag. This will always give you a neat fold.

Congrats on taking the plunge. You will love it!


----------



## Joannamarzanna

emilyenglish said:


> I recently bought the shaggy deer fold over tote from a reputable store and the lining was the pink colour. I was worried that they accidentally sent me a fake! The new SS13 tagged bags have this lining. Hope this helps!


Hi.... do you know if all Stella bags have a serial number inside?also my new handbag has slightly different chain colour...silver


----------



## Joannamarzanna

Jaime said:


> I think that would be a personal choice. I personally prefer the gunmetal or silver myself.


Hi,do you know if chain colour can be silver?like properly silver not gunmetal colour?im worried that my bag is fake.also there's no serial number inside....


----------



## Joannamarzanna

jess236 said:


> Just want to share a pic of my 3-chain Falabella - black with silver hardware.


Lovely handbag.....do you have any idea in what different colours chain can I get?silver,gunmetal,gold?


----------



## Joannamarzanna

aadepant said:


> Hi i found this bag from a thrift shop and wondering it's authentic or not. there are no white tag with "serial" in it. The bag looks and feels authentic though..it's really heavy..


Hi....I have the same problem...no serial number inside....mine looks authentic as well.wondering if some of the bags just don't have one???


----------



## Joannamarzanna

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272423907100?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Is it authentic?thank you


----------



## jess236

Joannamarzanna said:


> Lovely handbag.....do you have any idea in what different colours chain can I get?silver,gunmetal,gold?



There are only two hardware colors from what I've seen - the gold and the silver.
The silver seems to be called by different names either gunmetal or ruthenium.


----------



## lvchanelboy

My saks SA sent me this Falabella and another Stella bag on sale for 40% off. PM me for SA info.


----------



## wangaholic

hi! i'm new to Stella Mccartney and was wondering if anybody here can help me with sizes for the mini and tiny version? and if anybody has both, a comparison would be nice. thank you!


----------



## Jaime

I have seen a tiny but don't own one. I do own a mini and it's as small as I would go. It only just fits my bare minimum in it.


----------



## wangaholic

Jaime said:


> I have seen a tiny but don't own one. I do own a mini and it's as small as I would go. It only just fits my bare minimum in it.


would it fit a small water bottle?


----------



## Jaime

I don't think so. Would have to be very small and then you wouldn't fit anything else. My mini would only just fit a small water bottle if I really wanted but it would leave it full and out of shape.


----------



## Mariapia

wangaholic said:


> hi! i'm new to Stella Mccartney and was wondering if anybody here can help me with sizes for the mini and tiny version? and if anybody has both, a comparison would be nice. thank you!


I looked at the dimensions  on monnierfreres.com for you,
In centimeters:
Tiny: 18 cm long, 17,5 cm high, 6 cm deep
Mini: 26 cm long, 23 cm high, 9 cm deep.


----------



## wangaholic

thank you so much for you input. i was looking into her bags thinking it would fit my necessities (small water bottle, tissue, small wallet and lipstick) i guess i would have to see it in person.



Jaime said:


> I don't think so. Would have to be very small and then you wouldn't fit anything else. My mini would only just fit a small water bottle if I really wanted but it would leave it full and out of shape.


----------



## wangaholic

Mariapia said:


> I looked at the dimensions  on monnierfreres.com for you,
> In centimeters:
> Tiny: 18 cm long, 17,5 cm high, 6 cm deep
> Mini: 26 cm long, 23 cm high, 9 cm deep.


thank you so much for this! i got confused while browsing in farfetch coz some seem to have the dimension of a tiny but it looks a mini in the photos and vice versa.


----------



## Mariapia

wangaholic said:


> thank you so much for this! i got confused while browsing in farfetch coz some seem to have the dimension of a tiny but it looks a mini in the photos and vice versa.


Keep us posted, wangaholic!


----------



## emiliee

I recently bought this SM bag. Usually they're pink inside but this one is green.
Is it fake if the inside is green or?
View media item 1421View media item 1419View media item 1418View media item 1417View media item 1416View media item 1421


----------



## Jaime

I have seen different coloured interiors so it's not necessarily fake because of the inside colour. However, for a few other reasons that does not look authentic IMO.


----------



## emiliee

Jaime said:


> I have seen different coloured interiors so it's not necessarily fake because of the inside colour. However, for a few other reasons that does not look authentic IMO.


Can you elaborate on this? As I would really like to be sure it's not authentic, before writing to the seller


----------



## laica

Hi, could anyone tell me what the height of the falabella foldover 3 chain bag is when it is folded over? I really love the look of these bags but I only 5ft 1 so I don't know if it would be far too big, any experiences of this bag from small ladies would be welcome too, Thank you


----------



## Mariapia

The 3 chain is 37 cm long....
If you go to monnierfreres website.... and look at all the Falabella three chains, there is one with a photo of a woman carrying it folded...
It looks big to me.
By the way, all bags on the site are 30% off ( including Stella) until tomrrow, Wednesday 21st....
Code NOEL 

www.monnierfreres.fr


----------



## laica

Mariapia said:


> The 3 chain is 37 cm long....
> If you go to monnierfreres website.... and look at all the Falabella three chains, there is one with a photo of a woman carrying it folded...
> It looks big to me.
> By the way, all bags on the site are 30% off ( including Stella) until tomrrow, Wednesday 21st....
> Code NOEL
> 
> www.monnierfreres.fr



Hi thank you for getting back to me, that is where I got mine from, I took a chance on the three chains bag, for that price I couldn't not take the plunge, fingers crossed


----------



## Mariapia

laica said:


> Hi thank you for getting back to me, that is where I got mine from, I took a chance on the three chains bag, for that price I couldn't not take the plunge, fingers crossed


Wonderful! I love the bag myself and I am still wondering.. as I have bought three bags recently....
Two days ago, waiting in line at the bank I saw a lady with one.... It's so chic and casual at the same time.
What colour did you order, laica?
Please do a reveal when you get her!
I love big bags and the other sizes are too small anyway to fit our essentials....


----------



## laica

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful! I love the bag myself and I am still wondering.. as I have bought three bags recently....
> Two days ago, waiting in line at the bank I saw a lady with one.... It's so chic and casual at the same time.
> What colour did you order, laica?
> Please do a reveal when you get her!
> I love big bags and the other sizes are too small anyway to fit our essentials....



I loved it when I first seen it too, casual but also chic is the best way to describe it. 

I know, I was looking at the measurements for the different sizes online and the 25cm is just too small for an everyday sort of "put everything in" bag. I think my ideal size would be a 30-32cm size. That said I do have other highstreet bags that are rather big so hopefully it will be perfect!

I went for the black with silver hardware, i was torn between black and the grey but a darker colour means I wont have to worry too much, I will definitely take some photos when it arrives ☺️


----------



## Mariapia

laica said:


> I loved it when I first seen it too, casual but also chic is the best way to describe it.
> 
> I know, I was looking at the measurements for the different sizes online and the 25cm is just too small for an everyday sort of "put everything in" bag. I think my ideal size would be a 30-32cm size. That said I do have other highstreet bags that are rather big so hopefully it will be perfect!
> 
> I went for the black with silver hardware, i was torn between black and the grey but a darker colour means I wont have to worry too much, I will definitely take some photos when it arrives ☺️[/QUOTE
> Very good choice, laica!
> I am eyeing a dark green....
> I can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## mteat2987

Hi, I just got the mini tote in baby blue from Yoogis. How do you protect the lighter colors? Scotchguard? Something else? Nothing? Thanks!


----------



## laica

The dark green looks like such a beautiful colour Mariapia, I hope you manage to get one, did they have any green on Monnier Freres?


----------



## Mariapia

laica said:


> The dark green looks like such a beautiful colour Mariapia, I hope you manage to get one, did they have any green on Monnier Freres?


Yes, they do.... 
Still hesitating after my latest shopping spree....
I might wait a little, the sales start around Jan6th, I won't get it less than 30% off of course but it will help me feel less guilty.
Monnierfreres is a great site. You will get your beautiful Falabella in a white Monnier box. Very chic!


----------



## doni

So I have bought my first Falabella, quite an unexpected purchase too. Normally I research a lot before buying a bag and I was in the shop looking for another one. This was on sale and upon trying it on impulse I was offered a further reduction. I could not say no. It is the Mini Falabella. A perfect perfect size. I am SO impressed with the design. It is extraordinary. Such a simple shape but so versatile. I like it folded either a shoulder bag or cross body, love it as a squishy clutch and really like the idea that it can expand upon need and be worn as a tote. And each time it looks different. Beautifully made too. As much as I like the clothes I think I had a bias against the Stella bags because they are not leather. But hey,  neither are the Goyards... I just had never registered how brilliant the design is.

How come Stella McCartney doesn't have a sub forum here???


----------



## Jaime

Probably for the reason there aren't many threads on it and many people are so against them for the same reason... Because they're not leather. But they are hardly the most expensive non leather bags out there. 
I love them and have picked up two more myself in the sales. I've never paid retail always on sale but not because they're not leather more because I'm trying to cut back on what I spend on bags.


----------



## doni

doni said:


> So I have bought my first Falabella, quite an unexpected purchase too. Normally I research a lot before buying a bag and I was in the shop looking for another one. This was on sale and upon trying it on impulse I was offered a further reduction. I could not say no. It is the Mini Falabella. A perfect perfect size. I am SO impressed with the design. It is extraordinary. Such a simple shape but so versatile. I like it folded either a shoulder bag or cross body, love it as a squishy clutch and really like the idea that it can expand upon need and be worn as a tote. And each time it looks different. Beautifully made too. As much as I like the clothes I think I had a bias against the Stella bags because they are not leather. But hey,  neither are the Goyards... I just had never registered how brilliant the design is.
> 
> How come Stella McCartney doesn't have a sub forum here???


----------



## doni

Jaime said:


> Probably for the reason there aren't many threads on it and many people are so against them for the same reason... Because they're not leather. But they are hardly the most expensive non leather bags out there.
> I love them and have picked up two more myself in the sales. I've never paid retail always on sale but not because they're not leather more because I'm trying to cut back on what I spend on bags.



I have to say, I tended to think the same, expensive for non-leather... but thinking about it, LV monogram is not leather, or Gucci GG supreme. And look how much Goyard's plastic coated cotton costs... it is not even that durable. And all that seems to be perfectly acceptable... Plus, leather is not expensive these days (and a lot of it dodgily sourced), craftsmanship is. I have to say the materials in the Falabellas are beautiful and the bags are impeccably made. Completely changed my mind about this bag. Hope it is here to stay!


----------



## Jaime

I've also seen a D&G raffia bag selling for thousands in the last sale. I find the falabella to hold up extremely well. I've been using two of mine exclusively since I got them. The mini for weekends and the small tote during the week and they are just brilliant. I'm waiting on my two new ones to be delivered. Got them for great prices which is why I took the plunge. Both just over USD $400.


----------



## doni

May I ask you how long have you been using yours? It is good to hear they are holding well. I also got mine for an amazingly good price. It is leopard print so hardly a basic and definitely more of a winter bag. So I am already thinking of getting one in black, or a pale color like gray or blush... although I will wait to use this one a bit more. So far so good, I really enjoy wearing it!


----------



## Jaime

I have 3 one I got a year ago but don't use that as much because of its light colour. The mini I've had maybe 6 months or more? And the small tote would be a few months. They're great in wet weather too. No worries about damage or staining. 
I'm waiting on the snake print three chain and the star print small tote.


----------



## doni

Jaime said:


> They're great in wet weather too. No worries about damage or staining.
> .



That is such a plus!


----------



## Mariapia

I agree with everyone here. First you think Stella bags, because they are not leather, are much too expensive , and indeed they are..., but when you see them IRL you understand they are not ordinary totes! The material is great, the chains are wonderful quality and they are Italian made!
Waiting for the sales to get one is a wise decision...


----------



## songofthesea

I used the ruthenium (shimmery black) falabella for a long time and it took a ton of abuse and never looked worn...I am picking a new one up tomorrow, regular old black!


----------



## jess236

I've had my 3-chain black Falabella with silver hardware for about one year. I wore it almost everyday and it still looks perfect.


----------



## Jaime

Does anyone have any of the snake print or denim falabellas? 
I just received the snake print and I'm not sure about it. Might be a bit shiny and "plasticky" for me. I'm mainly interested in hearing how the snake print wears. 

I've got a denim on its way. Also wondering how the denim falabella wears and if it's soft denim. 

TIA


----------



## Kmora

I really like the Falabella 3 chain bag but have never pulled the trigger since I am very afraid that it will feel dated in a few years. The chains and the whole design are quite edgy and from my experience edgy things do get dated first :/ 

What are your opinions on this?


----------



## Jaime

They've been around for years and years so they seem to be hanging around a while so far. They also tend to sell out and when they go on sale even a little bit they can be among the first to go.
I personally am not bothered by what everyone else feels is in fashion or not, I buy and carry what I like. So if it goes "out" tomorrow it won't bother me.


----------



## Kmora

Jaime said:


> They've been around for years and years so they seem to be hanging around a while so far. They also tend to sell out and when they go on sale even a little bit they can be among the first to go.
> I personally am not bothered by what everyone else feels is in fashion or not, I buy and carry what I like. So if it goes "out" tomorrow it won't bother me.


I am actually not bothered by what everyone else feels is in fashion or not, I see myself as very unsensitive to fashion trends. But I also know that fashion still do affect us all on some level. If you see chains everywhere you will consider them as normal and if chains falls out of fashion in five years you just might start to think they are too edgy and find it hard to wear a bag with chains in a relaxed way (like daily use). I think studs are the same for the moment. They are everywhere and will probably feel very dated in some years. I do think a lot of "dated" things works great even when they are dated, but they are harder to use. And my style right now is not very edgy (even though I am an old punk girl and later on a metal head), I am more of a toddler mom with a practical and comfortable style  and i do thing the falabella looks both practical and comfortable. It is just the prominent chains that I feel will be very dated and hard to wear in some years.


----------



## doni

I totally get what you say. Often we want to think we are inmune to trends but who is wearing a baguette style bag these days? Still, is so hard to know... with the Falabella, on the one hand, it was the first bag featuring the thick chains that have now become ubiquitous. I am sure at some point thick chains are going to feel odd and awkward. Also the slouchy style of Falabella is already a bit out. On the other hand, it will take a few years for chains to be out (people want to show off their Boys and Dyonissus) plus the Falabella features the chains in a different more distinctive way. Also I think it has built a very well defined niche: the vegan-friendly lux designer bag. It really has no competition there and veganism is not going to go anywhere anytime soon. Plus you see lots of fakes, which is always a good sign. And it is such a brilliant distinctive design...

So I think as long as they keep updating it in the right ways it is here to stay. Look at me, I am surprised I had not "discovered" the classic Falabella style before, but I never ever carry big bags, so I would have never had any use for the original sizes. The Falabella Mini responds to the trend for smaller bags and it is perfect for me.


----------



## Kmora

doni said:


> I totally get what you say. Often we want to think we are inmune to trends but who is wearing a baguette style bag these days? Still, is so hard to know... with the Falabella, on the one hand, it was the first bag featuring the thick chains that have now become ubiquitous. I am sure at some point thick chains are going to feel odd and awkward. Also the slouchy style of Falabella is already a bit out. On the other hand, it will take a few years for chains to be out (people want to show off their Boys and Dyonissus) plus the Falabella features the chains in a different more distinctive way. Also I think it has built a very well defined niche: the vegan-friendly lux designer bag. It really has no competition there and veganism is not going to go anywhere anytime soon. Plus you see lots of fakes, which is always a good sign. And it is such a brilliant distinctive design...
> 
> So I think as long as they keep updating it in the right ways it is here to stay. Look at me, I am surprised I had not "discovered" the classic Falabella style before, but I never ever carry big bags, so I would have never had any use for the original sizes. The Falabella Mini responds to the trend for smaller bags and it is perfect for me.


Thank you for this input! I completely agree that slochiness is getting out of fashion, but I am not comfortable at all with structured bags (unless small) so that is not one of my concerns  and yes, the mini bags are also a trend right now - which fits me nice since I love smaller bags  I really do try to find designer bags that I will love for years when I put so much money into a bag, and I guess I will just have to decide if chains are my thing in the long run or not. Worst case scenario is that this bag will not be used everyday, only when I feel a little bit edgy 
And the vegan part is just such a big positive thing with these bags


----------



## jess236

The Falabella was designed in 2010 and is still going strong. It was among the top 10 most searched designer bags on the internet in 2016.  Personally, I think it is a classic bag - especially the 2-chain version.  I don't think it's going out of style any time soon.


----------



## Jaime

doni said:


> Often we want to think we are inmune to trends but who is wearing a baguette style bag these days?



I definitely don't think I'm immune to trends, more oblivious to them haha. I don't usually get into bags until they're well past their "it" status. Fendi spy and Chloe Paddingtons are an example. I only recently stopped using my spy and sold it but I still carry a paddington occasionally. Not seen anyone else with one in many years but I carry them for me not for whats on trend.... that was the only point I was trying to make and what I meant by not caring whats in fashion. I tend to wait with "it" type bags and if I still want them after a while I take the plunge but thats usually the time everyone else is moving on. I just buy and wear what catches my eye without checking whats in fashion. I don't watch fashion shows or read fashion mags to even know whats in. This forum is the only fashion related info I read.

I still think this is a classic type style that will be able to be worn for years to come even if everyone else has moved on. As long as the colours are classic. My two chain tote is black then the next one is black denim with stars, my mini is black, but three chains are pink and the snake print (still debating on keeping the snake and may sell the pink but the black will remain usable for a while yet).


----------



## songofthesea

Yesterday i got the tote in metallic/ruthenium. I'm wondering how many of you have the tote vs the fold over and what you think the pros/cons are to each. I love the slouchy feel of the foldover but also love the way I can just reach into the tote to get something. Would love input before I make final decision--thanks!


----------



## Jaime

I have both and the tote is more accessible but I find with the foldover I can put my hand through the small handles to slide the shoulder strap off and access it just as easily if that makes sense, just takes a bit more thought. Tote fits more because it isn't half taken up by folding over. Large tote is way too big IMO (and I'm tall) so I have the small tote, which can also seem like a bottomless pit at times. Have one more on the way and two foldovers (one I'm still debating, can't find any info on how the snake print wears over time so it may go back). If I had to pick one it would probably be the normal tote but I can't so I have both. The mini is awesome too and fits plenty.


----------



## songofthesea

Thanks! I love the black metallic/ruthenium. I factually had to before in a fold over but sold it (stupidly) and I thought I'd try the tote. I truly can't decide and am exhausted from going back and forth trying to make a decision!!


----------



## jess236

songofthesea said:


> Thanks! I love the black metallic/ruthenium. I factually had to before in a fold over but sold it (stupidly) and I thought I'd try the tote. I truly can't decide and am exhausted from going back and forth trying to make a decision!!


I couldn't decide either, so I have both.  If I was really forced to pick one, it would be the foldover tote.  It can be worn in more ways and it is slightly easier to get into.
If you don't carry a lot, it is a better choice too.  I also find that the foldover tote slightly more stylish and the two-chain a little more casual.  It is also safer. When I fold it over, it gives me more peace of mind.


----------



## mssmelanie

Falabella owners!  I finally got a SM mini foldover that I've been stalking since the summer!   I have a feeling it was a return. It had been out of stock and I remember it being on sale between 600-700. So when I got a text alert it was back in stock for $379.80. 

Anyway, it seems like where the long chain strap attaches on each side, one is higher than the other. And also, they look to be attached differently. The lower side has the chain attached to the outer part of the chain which seems to be correct. The other higher side its attached to the inside part of the chain. I think it makes the foldover hang slightly off.   So if you have one, Are your chain straps even? 
 Thanks!


----------



## Mariapia

It seems that if you count the leather stitches, starting from the handles, the chain is attached between the 7th and 8th on the left  side  and between the 8th and 9th on the right one, that's why the chain is higher on the left.
I think you got it for a very good price and you have to look very carefully to tell the difference.
It looks great on you!
I personally would keep it. It's lovely!


----------



## Mariapia

mssmelanie said:


> Falabella owners!  I finally got a SM mini foldover that I've been stalking since the summer!   I have a feeling it was a return. It had been out of stock and I remember it being on sale between 600-700. So when I got a text alert it was back in stock for $379.80.
> 
> Anyway, it seems like where the long chain strap attaches on each side, one is higher than the other. And also, they look to be attached differently. The lower side has the chain attached to the outer part of the chain which seems to be correct. The other higher side its attached to the inside part of the chain. I think it makes the foldover hang slightly off.   So if you have one, Are your chain straps even?
> Thanks!


Sorry forgot to quote, my reply is just above.


----------



## mssmelanie

Hi Maria!  I actually have a good friend that's  Maria Pia also!  Anyway, Thank you for validating that you do see the difference and you even counted the stitches. Yeah, I think I should keep it also. I really have wanted this bag for some time and the 65% discount at Saks.com was too good to pass up. It's a barely noticeable imperfection when I wear it. 

Now I want the small tote!


----------



## Mariapia

mssmelanie said:


> Hi Maria!  I actually have a good friend that's  Maria Pia also!  Anyway, Thank you for validating that you do see the difference and you even counted the stitches. Yeah, I think I should keep it also. I really have wanted this bag for some time and the 65% discount at Saks.com was too good to pass up. It's a barely noticeable imperfection when I wear it.
> 
> Now I want the small tote!


You have made a very good decision, mssmelanie. 
Your Mini is gorgeous! 
When you get your small tote, post a pic of it.
And give my regards to Maria Pia too!


----------



## songofthesea

well, I wound up returning the tote and getting the foldover in a gorgeous shimmery taupe color and am very happy!


----------



## songofthesea

I agree that you should get what you love.  chains don't ever go out of style...additionally, she's a top designer and the falabella is her signature bag that is shown every season every year...if you look at chloe, the Marcie has been around forever and is classic and timeless...I think that the falabella will continue to be her classic...


----------



## Jaime

This is my Stella McCartney collection, but I did just make the decision to return the snake print. It was lovely BUT I couldn't find enough info on how they fare over time and I don't often wear bags with patterns so I didn't want to regret keeping it in a few months when I hadn't used it. 

The rest are staying for now!!


----------



## Mariapia

Jaime said:


> This is my Stella McCartney collection, but I did just make the decision to return the snake print. It was lovely BUT I couldn't find enough info on how they fare over time and I don't often wear bags with patterns so I didn't want to regret keeping it in a few months when I hadn't used it.
> 
> The rest are staying for now!!


Beautiful collection. I don't like the snake print that much either. 
Returning it seemed reasonable ... .


----------



## mssmelanie

Jaime said:


> This is my Stella McCartney collection, but I did just make the decision to return the snake print. It was lovely BUT I couldn't find enough info on how they fare over time and I don't often wear bags with patterns so I didn't want to regret keeping it in a few months when I hadn't used it.
> 
> The rest are staying for now!!


Great collection!  I hope to add more to mine!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hi ladies, happy to share my new foldover Falabella with you. It's dark green, not sure how they call the color.

Got the bag yesterday, but I can already say it's very comfortable to wear and fits all my everyday stuff. Hope it wears well!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi ladies, happy to share my new foldover Falabella with you. It's dark green, not sure how they call the color.
> 
> Got the bag yesterday, but I can already say it's very comfortable to wear and fits all my everyday stuff. Hope it wears well!
> 
> View attachment 3567771



P.S. 100% agree Stella deserves a separate forum


----------



## mssmelanie

Bunny_in_Love said:


> P.S. 100% agree Stella deserves a separate forum





Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi ladies, happy to share my new foldover Falabella with you. It's dark green, not sure how they call the color.
> 
> Got the bag yesterday, but I can already say it's very comfortable to wear and fits all my everyday stuff. Hope it wears well!
> 
> View attachment 3567771


That's awesome!  Congrats!!!

On a different note, I just went to my nordies and they no longer carry Stella McCartney!  So bummed about it!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

mssmelanie said:


> That's awesome!  Congrats!!!
> 
> On a different note, I just went to my nordies and they no longer carry Stella McCartney!  So bummed about it!



Thanks!

That's weird


----------



## laica

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi ladies, happy to share my new foldover Falabella with you. It's dark green, not sure how they call the color.
> 
> Got the bag yesterday, but I can already say it's very comfortable to wear and fits all my everyday stuff. Hope it wears well!
> 
> View attachment 3567771



What a beautiful colour! I recently got the 3 strap falabella but I have yet to take it out, I love it, but I just wish the chain was longer when wearing it on the shoulder but that's mostly because I am used to bags being around my hip. I am sure I will get used to it and I can always wear it on my arm too.


----------



## chessmont

Nordie's online still has some Stella bags... I just ordered a foldover tote


----------



## songofthesea

So I had the tote and then decided that I really did want the foldover and I got it in a shimmery taupe. Started using it right away... Love!


----------



## jess236

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi ladies, happy to share my new foldover Falabella with you. It's dark green, not sure how they call the color.
> 
> Got the bag yesterday, but I can already say it's very comfortable to wear and fits all my everyday stuff. Hope it wears well!
> 
> View attachment 3567771


Congrats on your new Stella - I love the green color!  From my experience, the bag wears like iron.  I've worn my 3-chain Falabella for over a year and it still looks new - no signs of wear.


----------



## lenarmc

Hmmm...I'm not a fan of Stella McCartney, but I always look at the bags because that chain gets me every time. I was in my Nordstrom on Thursday, and they had bags.


----------



## Mariapia

lenarmc said:


> Hmmm...I'm not a fan of Stella McCartney, but I always look at the bags because that chain gets me every time. I was in my Nordstrom on Thursday, and they had bags.


Stella chains are among  the nicest I have ever seen!


----------



## mssmelanie

mssmelanie said:


> That's awesome!  Congrats!!!
> 
> On a different note, I just went to my nordies and they no longer carry Stella McCartney!  So bummed about it!


Just meaning that they still carry Stella in General but just not at my Nordies.


----------



## chessmont

Darn I only have one complaint about the Stella regular Totes and especially the foldover tote;  they are hard to get in a and out of especially getting the clanking chains out of the way when I have the fold over folded.  Sigh.  Not sure I want to mess with this on a regular basis.  They are good-looking bags for sure!


----------



## jess236

chessmont said:


> Darn I only have one complaint about the Stella regular Totes and especially the foldover tote;  they are hard to get in a and out of especially getting the clanking chains out of the way when I have the fold over folded.  Sigh.  Not sure I want to mess with this on a regular basis.  They are good-looking bags for sure!


I haven't had this problem. I find both the tote and the foldover are easy to access.  It just takes getting used to the bag and figuring out how it works best for you.  Personally, I find them the most useful and carefree bags that I own.  I use them as daily bags and I would buy more.


----------



## chessmont

This is true. I haven't had them for very long


----------



## Jaime

I haven't either. I've found it easy to access them too.


----------



## wishfulfawn

What is everyone's opinion on the new Fallabella boxes? I am absolutely loving them! I am a huge fan of the original slouchy Falabella, but I always yearned for a bag with a bit more structure from Stella. I'm glad she's starting to head down that path!

PS: Stella totally deserves her own sub-forum!


----------



## Jaime

I really like the look of them in pictures but I like her fabric bags. I'm not sure if I'd like the fake leather in person so I might grab one on sale one day to see, but not full price since I'm not sure I'd like the look and feel of what its made of.


----------



## wishfulfawn

Jaime said:


> I really like the look of them in pictures but I like her fabric bags. I'm not sure if I'd like the fake leather in person so I might grab one on sale one day to see, but not full price since I'm not sure I'd like the look and feel of what its made of.


I had a chance to play with one of them in Selfridges and I was really impressed by the quality of it. It didn't look like fake leather at all! The chains are still incorporated which I love, and they are as high quality as they've always been!


----------



## jess236

wishfulfawn said:


> What is everyone's opinion on the new Fallabella boxes? I am absolutely loving them! I am a huge fan of the original slouchy Falabella, but I always yearned for a bag with a bit more structure from Stella. I'm glad she's starting to head down that path!
> 
> PS: Stella totally deserves her own sub-forum!


The Falabella is my favourite, but I do like her other styles as well. I haven't gotten a chance yet to see the new box bag in person, but I do like the look of it.

I do really like the slightly less structured Becks Flap Bag and the tote.

And, yes, it would be great to get a Stella sub-forum.


----------



## UmmIbrahim

I have a large black shaggy deer falabella and its pretty sturdy and definetly well made...those with an eye for quality or design can easily spot it, its not blatant though which i like...its classy and has some weight to it! 
I am eyeing a denim falabella for summer at Nordstroms...i live how the falabella box bags look...if they ever come my way...my area is a bit...behind!


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Bunny_in_Love said:


> P.S. 100% agree Stella deserves a separate forum


Yup...!!


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Kmora said:


> I really like the Falabella 3 chain bag but have never pulled the trigger since I am very afraid that it will feel dated in a few years. The chains and the whole design are quite edgy and from my experience edgy things do get dated first :/
> 
> What are your opinions on this?



I was worried too but the edgy borderline punk/eccentric style will always be popular in some circles...obviously if you have a more conservativeor classic style theymay not be a popular option but if you don't mind alittle punk/goth/urban/eccentric style then even if they arent uber trendy they will still be a draw. They always sell out at my local Nordstroms...


----------



## Kmora

UmmIbrahim said:


> I was worried too but the edgy borderline punk/eccentric style will always be popular in some circles...obviously if you have a more conservativeor classic style theymay not be a popular option but if you don't mind alittle punk/goth/urban/eccentric style then even if they arent uber trendy they will still be a draw. They always sell out at my local Nordstroms...



Thank you for your input! 

In fact I used to be a punk girl and then later on I had a metal style for years and years. I still love those styles but I now wear more comfortable clothes (mom of two) and I found out I rather go all in or not at all when it comes to punk and metal. I find it hard to find that nice balance with a touch of rock/punk/edginess with regular clothes. Anyhow, I guess I just have to experiment until I find a way to wear these lovely bags with my present style


----------



## jess236

Falabella small tote review
.

Foldover tote review


----------



## Kmora

jess236 said:


> Falabella small tote review
> .
> 
> Foldover tote review




Thank you! The foldover tote review was really helpful!


----------



## Sharifshopping

jess236 said:


> I haven't had this problem. I find both the tote and the foldover are easy to access.  It just takes getting used to the bag and figuring out how it works best for you.  Personally, I find them the most useful and carefree bags that I own.  I use them as daily bags and I would buy more.


I agree! Love my Stella small Falabella's; I own 5 lol! Tho gonna try to sell 2 to downsize


----------



## jess236

Sharifshopping said:


> I agree! Love my Stella small Falabella's; I own 5 lol! Tho gonna try to sell 2 to downsize


Yes, I love these bags too and have 4 at the moment, but having a hard time letting any go. I sold one and then regretted it, and then bought the same style  back.


----------



## songofthesea

so, I have been so back and forth about a new falabella foldover...I STUPIDLY sold my black shimmer/gunmetal one and then realized how much I missed it...got one in shimmer redwood but I'm always throwing my bags around and don't have time to baby them, SO, yesterday I got the black foldover which I really do like the best-theres' just something about that silver hardware on black....!


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Delete


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Lool...it bites growing up huh... i was Goth for ages and still at 36 have a perchance for a Gothic-esque look...im not Goth nemore and dont dig thr.music nemore either but do love black and have a darker more ecclectic fashion sense usuallt but like you...i prefer comfy practical stuff.  I think tho its possible to incorp design elements from Punk, Goth or Metal into an everyday "mom" wardrobe. Ex: a funky, ecclectic teeshirt, dark wash jeans, boots and this Falabella bag, maybe 1-2 metal type pieces of jewelry and voila.... a more tamed down Punk style.
I incorporate the Goth style by like...i wear a lotta dark colors generally...even in summer and like knee or calf length baggy dresses over leggings or skinny jeans and like ankle or calf length Docs or converses and i usually wear some ecclectic silver jewelry and the falabella...voila...its kinda Goth but comfy, practical...

Just play w ur style. Being a mom doesnt mean you habe to stick to preppy Athlesiure 24/7...just 1 or 2 pieces can spice up ur style.

✌



Kmora said:


> Thank you for your input!
> 
> In fact I used to be a punk girl and then later on I had a metal style for years and years. I still love those styles but I now wear more comfortable clothes (mom of two) and I found out I rather go all in or not at all when it comes to punk and metal. I find it hard to find that nice balance with a touch of rock/punk/edginess with regular clothes. Anyhow, I guess I just have to experiment until I find a way to wear these lovely bags with my present style


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Anyone seen inrl the new for spring white-ish moire woven falabella? Its up on Nordstroms....looks cute...wonder how it feels compared to a shaggy deer. Im contemplating another Falabella for spring/summer and this and the denim are catching my eye...


----------



## jess236

I never thought that Falabellas were Goth, punk or edgy.  Most of the women I've seen wearing them are conservative middle aged women or very classically-dressed young women. I've never seen anyone with a Goth or punk look wearing them.  Personally, I think they are very versatile.


----------



## poopsie

I really wish she would make the strap a bit longer on the larger bags. I don't do crossbody or itty bags. I am tall and prefer the tops of my bags to hit closer to my waist/hip than my arm pit iykwim
It is the only reason I have held off purchasing a 'bella.


----------



## M14DMX

Hi all , can someone help me verify my falabella large bucket bag ... I received as a gift from my mother in law who spends and knows alot about designer bags, but I'm worried that it might not be authentic. 

I have listed it on eBay here http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/302250448725

But i have been asked to look for the date label on the inside pocket and cannot find it ... Also i have noticed that the inside "bit" under the inside zip does not have the "Stella McCartney made in Italy". 

Everything else is fantastic quality, the stitching, the weight, colour, material and paper tags all look genuine. 

But i cannot find another bag like this on the net which either makes me think it's rare or a one off fake ... 

Help !!! Robyn x


----------



## Josie Wormald

Hi everyone!! I wonder if anyone can give me any details about my crossbody envelope bag that I managed to pick up in TKMAXX for £99(!!!!)! It's gold holographic and I love it! I just admit after I saw the price tag it was all bit of a mad rush and only when I got home did I realise it wasn't sold with a dust bag, and even though it came with tags inside, it had a bit of wear and tear to it (I suspect somebody 'swapped' their old bag for a newer one) regardless, I'm still thrilled with the bag and I'm happy it's authentic. My issues are that I can't seem to find very much information for the design I have. I would like to know it's oringial price and ideally which season it may have come from. I've posted pictures of what I've taken and provided the only link I can find off my bag. 
https://www.lyst.co.uk/bags/stella-mccartney-holographic-faux-leather-shoulder-bag-gold/
Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## Josie Wormald

Josie Wormald said:


> Hi everyone!! I wonder if anyone can give me any details about my crossbody envelope bag that I managed to pick up in TKMAXX for £99(!!!!)! It's gold holographic and I love it! I just admit after I saw the price tag it was all bit of a mad rush and only when I got home did I realise it wasn't sold with a dust bag, and even though it came with tags inside, it had a bit of wear and tear to it (I suspect somebody 'swapped' their old bag for a newer one) regardless, I'm still thrilled with the bag and I'm happy it's authentic. My issues are that I can't seem to find very much information for the design I have. I would like to know it's oringial price and ideally which season it may have come from. I've posted pictures of what I've taken and provided the only link I can find off my bag.
> https://www.lyst.co.uk/bags/stella-mccartney-holographic-faux-leather-shoulder-bag-gold/
> Thanks in advance for any replies!



Ok, I just noticed that inside the bag the label reads 'su15' but I'm still struggling to find any others like this on the net. Does anyone know if the holographic designs are rare? Thanks!


----------



## Wamgurl

It is sold out at Nordstrom.  Looks just like your bag


----------



## Josie Wormald

Wamgurl said:


> View attachment 3802433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sold out at Nordstrom.  Looks just like your bag



Thank you so much for your reply! Its really close to my bag, and I love the silver holo! However, mine is the envelope design so it doesn't have the sides as the one above, which is a shame because I always find a way to fill my bags up so more space would've been nice


----------



## songofthesea

So....the past few months have been crazy and I've been a little "bag erratic" 
I have always wanted a Chloe Marcie and finally bought one....loved it but the sticker shock was too much and so I returned it (so sad)....I also love Stella bags and for the fall she has a new Falabella in a gorgeous green with good hardware...so, when I purchased the Chloe, I got triple points which translated into 350.00 and I had paid some cash towards it as well, so the Falabella wound up costing me 785.00... definitely love it and it's 1/2 the price of the Chloe...


----------



## mssmelanie

songofthesea said:


> So....the past few months have been crazy and I've been a little "bag erratic"
> I have always wanted a Chloe Marcie and finally bought one....loved it but the sticker shock was too much and so I returned it (so sad)....I also love Stella bags and for the fall she has a new Falabella in a gorgeous green with good hardware...so, when I purchased the Chloe, I got triple points which translated into 350.00 and I had paid some cash towards it as well, so the Falabella wound up costing me 785.00... definitely love it and it's 1/2 the price of the Chloe...



What a great price!  Definitely post pics!


----------



## songofthesea

My new Stella Falabella in a gorgeous green with gold hardware. Never thought I would like gold hardware but it's amazing with this green!


----------



## mssmelanie

it looks great!


----------



## mssmelanie

I recently bought a phone tripod w/remote and was playing around with it. It’s so much easier now then trying to take photos in a mirror!  So I thought I would just re post my Stella Mini Falabella tote and post a proper mod shot!  Thanks for letting me share again.


----------



## Zrytaslomka

Hi I'm new to SM well actually I love the bags since I have seen it on a old lady (70-80)in the airport!but just now I decided to get one.To UK readers do you know of any deals on falabella mini?anywhere please


----------



## sayhitoromes

How common is it to get tarnish on the chain? I love this bag for the tarnish would bother me, esp. if it occurs within the first year


----------



## mssmelanie

sayhitoromes said:


> How common is it to get tarnish on the chain? I love this bag for the tarnish would bother me, esp. if it occurs within the first year



I had mine for a year and it did not tarnish. I did not use it everyday though. Maybe others can chime in?


----------



## Jaime

I've got a few and none have tarnished. Had them for over a year now. Two of them I went through stages of using for weeks non stop.


----------



## LisaMarie70

COPENHAGEN said:


> Errr, my fold over Falabella just got a giant hole in the lining - and it's only 2 months old!! Took it back to the store and they've sent it in for repair, which will take 6 weeks :/ Seems like bad quality to me!


 
My Fallabella lining also ripped really bad. To the point of making the bag unusable. I purchased it on eBay ( new with tags) but I don’t have the receipt and it was from the US and I’m in Canada. I’m hoping to get it repaired. Anyone have any suggestions ? Thanks


----------



## LisaMarie70

mssmelanie said:


> I had mine for a year and it did not tarnish. I did not use it everyday though. Maybe others can chime in?



Mine is a few years old and no tarnish at all. The lining however is another story ....


----------



## jess236

sayhitoromes said:


> How common is it to get tarnish on the chain? I love this bag for the tarnish would bother me, esp. if it occurs within the first year


I have 3 Stella Bags, a card holder and a wallet and none of these items have tarnished. I use the bags as my everyday bags and they look in perfect condition after a year of almost daily use.


----------



## Missaggie

My 2 Falabellas continue to stay pristine. I have had no issues at all.


----------



## Josie Wormald

I have a grey Falabella which I have used daily and the bag itself is in generally very good condition. My concern is the trim that holds the chain to the bag has started to discolour and it makes the bag look dirty. Does anyone know if this is something I could get dry cleaned or if the Stella shop will replace? I’ve had the bag just over a year and bought from Harrods.


----------



## jess236

Josie Wormald said:


> I have a grey Falabella which I have used daily and the bag itself is in generally very good condition. My concern is the trim that holds the chain to the bag has started to discolour and it makes the bag look dirty. Does anyone know if this is something I could get dry cleaned or if the Stella shop will replace? I’ve had the bag just over a year and bought from Harrods.


 Have you tried washing it with soap and water?


----------



## Josie Wormald

jess236 said:


> Have you tried washing it with soap and water?



I have but I think I’m too cautious in case I do any damage. I’ve tried using a very gentle sponge but it didn’t do much to lift the colour back to what it was.


----------



## dangerouscurves

OMG!!! I just love our TK Maxx. I found this backpack a few weeks ago for 159€ wich I returned because I realized I'm not a backpack girl. Then I found this pretty quilted Falabella in maroon for only 169€! The quilted Falabella is not as slouchy as the regular ones.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

I have a Stella Shaggy Deer Mini Rucksack backpack in grey.  I bought this bag off fashionphile new with tags for about half price.  I love Stella bags but I would never buy new (unless they have a huge discount) as they don't hold their value AT ALL, and can be purchased in pristine condition for much much less then the price for the bag new.  Anyhoo, this backpack is probably my most complimented bag and I have a big collections that includes LV, Dior, Chloe, Fendi, Gucci, etc.  The only bag that gives this a run for its money in the compliment department is my LV Alma in vernise leather color Pomme d'Amor and when people compliment that bag it is always a compliment on the color not so much the style (most gorgeous red color EVER).  Anyhoo, people just LOVE the style of Stella McCartney bags.  Her bags are super stylish.  My sister has told me that if she could have one bag out of my collection, she would choose the backpack as it is her favorite bag she has ever seen.  She borrows it frequently  This bag gets quite a bit of use between my sister and myself and it is still in excellent condition.  A pic of my bag is below.


----------



## Yaszmeen

Hi ladies, just wondering, is the Falabella heavy? I've been thinking about buying one.. but the chains look heavy!


----------



## Missaggie

Yes


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yaszmeen said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering, is the Falabella heavy? I've been thinking about buying one.. but the chains look heavy!



Yes! And it makes a loud sound every time you put down the bag on the table. Lol!


----------



## Yaszmeen

Aww that's too bad, I really wanted to buy the bag. But now, it doesn't seem like an every day bag to me.


----------



## SweetNavi

Does anybody know if the heart shaped Stella Mccartney bag is still available or is it and old collection? I almost purchased one two days ago but somebody snatched it right in front of me! I still really want it, it looks so cute


----------



## Corygal

A word of your wisdom, please ladies - do all Stella Falabellas, even the earliest ones, have YKK zippers? Mine looks entirely genuine but the zippers are marked with single D, H, or R letters, not YKK. Thanks so much....


----------



## Chapiz71

I am really liking the look of this bag. What are your thoughts? Do you find it stylish but good for an everyday bag? Any thoughts on the wallets? TIA!!!!


----------



## Wamgurl

Love the Falabella bag but am not a fan of the wallet.  I️ have the big tote ruthenium in black chamois...it’s gorgeous! The wallets are too expensive and just not worth the cost.


----------



## Chapiz71

Wamgurl said:


> Love the Falabella bag but am not a fan of the wallet.  I️ have the big tote ruthenium in black chamois...it’s gorgeous! The wallets are too expensive and just not worth the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986898


Thank you for your response. What do you think of these? Or stick with the classic black??


----------



## Wamgurl

My personal preference is to stick with black.  Which size are you leaning towards?


----------



## Chapiz71

Wamgurl said:


> My personal preference is to stick with black.  Which size are you leaning towards?


I am not sure. I would like a medium size.....is there such a thing? Lol!


----------



## Wamgurl

The foldover is the medium size (14x14) - I’m tall so I️ prefer the big tote. [emoji307]


----------



## Chapiz71

Wamgurl said:


> The foldover is the medium size (14x14) - I’m tall so I️ prefer the big tote. [emoji307]


Thank you! I am 5’3” and really like the look of the fold over ❤️


----------



## jess236

Wamgurl said:


> Love the Falabella bag but am not a fan of the wallet.  I️ have the big tote ruthenium in black chamois...it’s gorgeous! The wallets are too expensive and just not worth the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986898


I have a wallet and a couple of card cases. I love them as much as my bags.  If you find them too expensive, they do go on sale.


----------



## Chapiz71

jess236 said:


> I have a wallet and a couple of card cases. I love them as much as my bags.  If you find them too expensive, they do go on sale.


Thank you so much! I would love to see pics if it wouldn’t be too much trouble?


----------



## jess236

Chapiz71 said:


> I am really liking the look of this bag. What are your thoughts? Do you find it stylish but good for an everyday bag? Any thoughts on the wallets? TIA!!!!


I have the flap wallet in burgundy and a couple of card holders - one in black with a zip and another smaller one
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in navy
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . They are extremely durable and lightweight. I have had mine for about a year and they show no signs of wear.  You can find both the wallets and the card holders on sale.


----------



## jess236

Chapiz71 said:


> Thank you so much! I would love to see pics if it wouldn’t be too much trouble?


The wallet is the flap wallet that I posted above.
One of my card cases is larger and has a zipper on top. 
I also have a smaller card case in navy - like the pic below.


I hope this helps!!


----------



## Chapiz71

jess236 said:


> I have the flap wallet in burgundy and a couple of card holders - one in black with a zip and another smaller one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are extremely durable and lightweight. I have had mine for about a year and they show no signs of wear.  You can find both the wallets and the card holders on sale.


Thank you! I am looking for a wallet for everyday use. They look so pretty but I was worried about how the chain holds up.


----------



## Chapiz71

jess236 said:


> The wallet is the flap wallet that I posted above.
> One of my card cases is larger and has a zipper on top.
> I also have a smaller card case in navy - like the pic below.
> View attachment 3987397
> 
> I hope this helps!!


Definitely! Thank you for taking the time to do that!!!!


----------



## jess236

Chapiz71 said:


> Definitely! Thank you for taking the time to do that!!!!


No problem at all! The wallets and card cases are great quality. The chains are in perfect condition. No tarnishing or changes.


----------



## Wamgurl

The flap wallet is really pretty.  I’ve never seen it before.


----------



## yycbaglover

Has anyone noticed that the metal part of their falabellas are tarnished?

Just wondering if there is a product i could use to spiffen it up a bit.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wamgurl

yycbaglover said:


> Has anyone noticed that the metal part of their falabellas are tarnished?
> 
> Just wondering if there is a product i could use to spiffen it up a bit.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I have the same bag and I don’t use it often and I store it.  How long did it take to tarnish and did you use it often.  Just wondering


----------



## yycbaglover

Wamgurl said:


> I have the same bag and I don’t use it often and I store it.  How long did it take to tarnish and did you use it often.  Just wondering



Its weird. I have two falabellas, the larger 3 chain one and the mini. I have had the mini for about 2 years now and the large one for about a year. The mini has no tarnish and the large one tarnished a few months ago.

I am wondering if its because of how the bag is held. With the mini, i wear it crossbody and it doesnt touch my skin or anything. With the larger one, i hand hold it a lot so i am wondering if the sweat contribute to it.


----------



## ECACL

Just got the Falabella shaggy deer mini tote in light grey. I'm in LOVE with it. Want to start using it directly but the scandinavian weather is not letting me just yet. How are your bags in the rain?


----------



## Jaime

The rain has no effect on the bag due to the material it's made from. They're often advertised as "weather-resistant" because they are. I don't often let weather dictate my bag because they all dry but if the weather is extremely bad, which isn't often here, it is my go to bag because the weather won't damage it.


----------



## ECACL

Jaime said:


> The rain has no effect on the bag due to the material it's made from. They're often advertised as "weather-resistant" because they are. I don't often let weather dictate my bag because they all dry but if the weather is extremely bad, which isn't often here, it is my go to bag because the weather won't damage it.


Thank u so much for the input och experiences!


----------



## Yaszmeen

Hi! Would you recommend the Falabella mini tote or the foldover tote? I'm torn. The mini tote's long strap is a tad long but the bag's definitely lighter than the foldover tote. 
On the other hand, the foldover tote looks really nice folded over 
Please. Help. Me. Decide.


----------



## bugn

Yaszmeen said:


> Hi! Would you recommend the Falabella mini tote or the foldover tote? I'm torn. The mini tote's long strap is a tad long but the bag's definitely lighter than the foldover tote.
> On the other hand, the foldover tote looks really nice folded over
> Please. Help. Me. Decide.



Hands down the Mini!! I have had them all. And the mini is my most favorite. It is just so cute and can fit a lot. And when your out, the mini size is adorable sitting on the table.  Just looking all cute. ~ XOXO


----------



## Jaime

Mini here too. The fold over looks nice but was impractical for me. It is awkward to carry and awkward to get into.


----------



## Yaszmeen

Jaime said:


> Mini here too. The fold over looks nice but was impractical for me. It is awkward to carry and awkward to get into.


Yeah I'm thinking the foldover is more aesthetics than functional. Thanks for speaking out what's in my mind.


----------



## Yaszmeen

bugn said:


> Hands down the Mini!! I have had them all. And the mini is my most favorite. It is just so cute and can fit a lot. And when your out, the mini size is adorable sitting on the table.  Just looking all cute. ~ XOXO


I'm just not sure how the mini would look like with the long strap. It just seems long hahah...


----------



## jess236

Yaszmeen said:


> Hi! Would you recommend the Falabella mini tote or the foldover tote? I'm torn. The mini tote's long strap is a tad long but the bag's definitely lighter than the foldover tote.
> On the other hand, the foldover tote looks really nice folded over
> Please. Help. Me. Decide.



I had the mini, the foldover and the tote with 2 chains.  My favorite is the 2-chain tote in the small size (see pic below).
The mini is cute and I love it worn as a tote, but it is a tad too long for me on the longest chain.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I recently purchased two falabella bags and I love them. I wish Stella McCartney had its own sub forum on here.


----------



## jess236

SpeedyJC said:


> I recently purchased two falabella bags and I love them. I wish Stella McCartney had its own sub forum on here.


 which bags did you get?


----------



## SpeedyJC

jess236 said:


> which bags did you get?



Sorry for the late response. I got a small shaggy deer Falabella and a fringe one, both black.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Here are pics of my Stella's that I have accumulated so far.


----------



## jess236

SpeedyJC said:


> Here are pics of my Stella's that I have accumulated so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163976
> View attachment 4163978
> View attachment 4163979


Love your collection! We are bag twins - I have the small black tote as well  
Stella bags are amazing. I agree they should have their own subforum.


----------



## jess236

I have been obsessing over the mini falabella for awhile but didn't buy it because I thought the chain was too long. Another poster had the same concern.  After watching the video below, I got the idea to tie the chain. 
If you don't mind the knot, it is a great solution.  

I am posting the video below, in case anyone is interested. (See at 2:55)


----------



## songofthesea

I wonder what we can do to get a sub-forum? Do we talk to megs or vlad? I just bought a new one todY in a beautiful blue with silver hardware. Love the way it slouches!


SpeedyJC said:


> I recently purchased two falabella bags and I love them. I wish Stella McCartney had its own sub forum on here.


----------



## SpeedyJC

songofthesea said:


> I wonder what we can do to get a sub-forum? Do we talk to megs or vlad? I just bought a new one todY in a beautiful blue with silver hardware. Love the way it slouches!



I sent a pm to Meg, I have messaged with her in past and she seems like a lovely person. I think Stella needs a sub forum, I mean she is a well respected designer after all.


----------



## Mariapia

SpeedyJC said:


> I sent a pm to Meg, I have messaged with her in past and she seems like a lovely person. I think Stella needs a sub forum, I mean she is a well respected designer after all.


I think it depends on the popularity of the brand on TPF, the number of posts on Stella threads for example.
When I joined TPF in 2012 , I remember that lots of members were asking for a Longchamp subforum.
It took some time before we had it.


----------



## shazzy quijano

We’re up for some picture taking


----------



## jess236

shazzy quijano said:


> View attachment 4201481
> 
> We’re up for some picture taking


Very pretty!


----------



## jess236

I recently added this Stella shoulderbag to my collection.  It has the new black chains.


----------



## Helena013

I just bought this falabella bag. I love the red look! It’s so gorgeous!


----------



## jillita

Hi, new here.  I'm considering buying a Stella McCartney handbag and need information about he bag.  Is there anywhere a "buying guide to Stella McCartney"  or something like it?


----------



## Jaime

What do you need to know? I don't know of a buying guide but I'm not sure what info you are particularly looking for.


----------



## jillita

Jaime said:


> What do you need to know? I don't know of a buying guide but I'm not sure what info you are particularly looking for.


Basically, style info, which are new, older, what to buy, stay away from, etc.  I have a pretty basic knowledge of my Balenciagas thanks to the Forum here but there's no forum for SM.


----------



## Jaime

There is no guide on here specifically but there are a few threads if you do a search. If you're specifically interested in the falabella then I have heard of none to stay away from as such. 

I didn't realise there were such things as buying guides for bags. I have never found it too difficult to just find something I like then search for reviews on it and buy.


----------



## jess236

jillita said:


> Basically, style info, which are new, older, what to buy, stay away from, etc.  I have a pretty basic knowledge of my Balenciagas thanks to the Forum here but there's no forum for SM.


I have had quite a few Stella bags, wallets and card cases. I haven't had a single issue with any of them even with everyday use. The shaggy deer material is very durable as are the chains. They are great everyday bags and worth the money.


----------



## jess236

As for styles, the Falabella tote in the small size is probably the most popular. They have them with both two chains and three chains (the foldover style).

Stella recently introduced black chains instead of the silver and gold. I just purchased a flap bag with black chains so I will see how that wears. HTH


----------



## jillita

jess236 said:


> I have had quite a few Stella bags, wallets and card cases. I haven't had a single issue with any of them even with everyday use. The shaggy deer material is very durable as are the chains. They are great everyday bags and worth the money.


Thank you for this info.  Very helpful.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## jillita

jess236 said:


> As for styles, the Falabella tote in the small size is probably the most popular. They have them with both two chains and three chains (the foldover style).
> 
> Stella recently introduced black chains instead of the silver and gold. I just purchased a flap bag with black chains so I will see how that wears. HTH


Thank you for replying to my post.  I'm used to going to the Balenciaga forum and looking thru the info based on styles, colors, etc.  I read this whole thread looking for info on weight of the chains, durability of the handbag, cleaning, etc.  Glad it has very good reviews and will def buy one as a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## jess236

jillita said:


> Thank you for this info.  Very helpful.  Happy Holidays!


Thank you Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## jess236

jillita said:


> Thank you for replying to my post.  I'm used to going to the Balenciaga forum and looking thru the info based on styles, colors, etc.  I read this whole thread looking for info on weight of the chains, durability of the handbag, cleaning, etc.  Glad it has very good reviews and will def buy one as a Christmas present to myself.


If you don't overstuff the bag, the weight of the chains is not a problem. I have used Falabella bags as everyday bags for a few years now. Cleaning the bag can be done with soap and water, but I haven't had to clean any of my bags yet, but I have only had darker colors..black, navy, burgundy and brown. The lighter colors will pick up some dirt.

As I mentioned above, they are very durable and don't have to be babied at all.


----------



## Wamgurl

I agree with Jess236, the shaggy deer material is durable and gorgeous.  I have a chamois large tote in black that is stunning.  I love these bags - with one exception, the fold over, it’s very awkward to carry.  I never got the hang of it (too slouchy!).


----------



## jess236

Wamgurl said:


> I agree with Jess236, the shaggy deer material is durable and gorgeous.  I have a chamois large tote in black that is stunning.  I love these bags - with one exception, the fold over, it’s very awkward to carry.  I never got the hang of it (too slouchy!).



The foldover has to be folded correctly so that it doesn't look sloppy.  The interior pocket has to be against your body when you do the fold.  Then you will have a neat fold.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Otherwise the fold will be sloppy and the ends won't meet as in the pic below.
	

		
			
		

		
	




But I think the foldover looks best when it is carried by the smaller chains in the hand or on the elbow or shoulder (if your arms are slim enough).


----------



## Helena013

Hello everyone!
I really like the Falabella bag in grey. I was just wondering if the grey bag is a lot more difficult to keep clean than the black or dark blue one? I don’t put my handbags on the floor, but I’m curious if fingerprints and dirt are really visable on the bag.


----------



## Jaime

That grey would not get dirty easily but they wipe clean anyway. I had a baby pink one once and got not a spot on it.


----------



## Helena013

Does anyone know how this bag from Stella McCartney is called? Is it a practical bag? I can’t find it on her website.
Thank you!


----------



## Jaime

Falabella box bag.


----------



## Wamgurl

It’s really small


----------



## Wamgurl

But then again, everyone is different.  I’m almost 5’10 so I selfishly answered.  I think it’s an adorable bag!


----------



## Helena013

So I’m really thinking about buying another Stella McCartney bag. I came across that blue falabella box bag in my previous post. But there was also another bag from her that i’ve never seen before. Does anyone know the bag? Is it an old model?


----------



## Caisah

I received my very first Stella McCartney-bag yesterday!

It's the "Mini Falabella shoulder bag" in light grey, shaggy deer.

First of all, I'm amazed over how soft it is, really nice! I have a feeling that I'm going to wear this a lot, it's fresh and interesting, it goes just as nicely with a ldb as it does with a cozy knit, imho.

The bag is a gift from my DBF, who is supportive of my bag "obsession" but not interested in bags, and even he was surprised over how great it looks. He was really impressed over the chains, how shiny they are .

I will post pictures in a couple of days time.


----------



## jess236

Caisah said:


> I received my very first Stella McCartney-bag yesterday!
> 
> It's the "Mini Falabella shoulder bag" in light grey, shaggy deer.
> 
> First of all, I'm amazed over how soft it is, really nice! I have a feeling that I'm going to wear this a lot, it's fresh and interesting, it goes just as nicely with a ldb as it does with a cozy knit, imho.
> 
> The bag is a gift from my DBF, who is supportive of my bag "obsession" but not interested in bags, and even he was surprised over how great it looks. He was really impressed over the chains, how shiny they are .
> 
> I will post pictures in a couple of days time.



What a great gift! Congrats on your first Stella. The mini in grey is a beautiful choice.


----------



## Caisah

jess236 said:


> What a great gift! Congrats on your first Stella. The mini in grey is a beautiful choice.



Thank you ! 
Can't wait to use it! SM-bags deserve more attention.


----------



## Caisah

Here she is!


----------



## Chikky

Hi,
last August I finally bought myself a shaggy deer foldover bag and was really happy with it. However, very quickly after this, the links in the chain started snagging and the hand chains are turning pink, like they are losing the metal coating.
I contacted customer service and firstly they told me to go back to the retailer where I purchased it from. As this was in Paris, this was not really an option for me. Eventually I got somewhere with them but I have now had complete silence for the last 2 weeks and no further response... anyone else having similar issues ? I have now tried again via Twitter... seriously dissapointed in the product and the service...


----------



## Jaime

That is really disappointing. I have two I've held on to and they get used alot, haven't experienced any tarnishing or discolouring of the chains at all.


----------



## Chikky

Jaime said:


> That is really disappointing. I have two I've held on to and they get used alot, haven't experienced any tarnishing or discolouring of the chains at all.


yes I am really dissapointed by it...even more by the fact that their customer service doesn't seem to care... For an item that cost 800€ you and is less than a year old you would expect more service...I have much cheaper items that I received better service for... hopefully they will respond soon.


----------



## jess236

I had 6 stella bags as well as card holders and wallets and they all look as good as new. I'm sorry this happened to your bag. I hope they resolve it soon.


----------



## Summer_J

Hi,
I bought this bag from Farfetch and this is my first SM purchase. Like 1 of the person here, the chains of this mini seems to be attached in a unbalanced manner. The left chain seems to be attahed to 1 more link than the right. I got it at a good price, about USD470. Can anyone advise if this is authentic? Does this chain attachment issue happen often? TIA


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I love that this strap is leather. More comfortable! It's on sale too, down to $630!


----------



## Chikky

jess236 said:


> I had 6 stella bags as well as card holders and wallets and they all look as good as new. I'm sorry this happened to your bag. I hope they resolve it soon.


We are now 5 weeks past my initial email to SM and so far all I get back is - we have forwarded your complaint to the relevant department- on folluw up emails there is no further reply...so I am guessing I am being properly ignored and SM have no intention on helping me... so I am really regretting this purchase - the chains are getting more tarnished by the day and the links are now so badly snagged that I can't even carry it by the handles anymore...to say I am disappointed in SM is an understatement...


----------



## Pluim

Summer_J said:


> Hi,
> I bought this bag from Farfetch and this is my first SM purchase. Like 1 of the person here, the chains of this mini seems to be attached in a unbalanced manner. The left chain seems to be attahed to 1 more link than the right. I got it at a good price, about USD470. Can anyone advise if this is authentic? Does this chain attachment issue happen often? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4443272
> View attachment 4443273


I’ve order from SM’s website directly and also got an “imbalanced” one (a 3-chain mini tote SP19)... hope it reassures you. Else, best would be to ask in store (and keep us posted here ).


----------



## Chikky

So update on my story... after many many more emails and showing them a pic of a fake bag vs mine...(mine looked 20 times worse...) SM finally replied they admitted the chains were below quality and approved repair under warranty. They paid for courier to Italy quoting 30 to 45 days but today, after only 1 week I got it back the chains have been replaced and it looks as good as new Hope it stays this way now !


----------



## Mariapia

Chikky said:


> So update on my story... after many many more emails and showing them a pic of a fake bag vs mine...(mine looked 20 times worse...) SM finally replied they admitted the chains were below quality and approved repair under warranty. They paid for courier to Italy quoting 30 to 45 days but today, after only 1 week I got it back the chains have been replaced and it looks as good as new Hope it stays this way now !


Congrats Chikky!
Your determination paid off!


----------



## iqaganda

I find myself wanting this bag lately... I am not one who loves unstructured bags but I don’t know why this caught my eye!! Hoping I can get one soon...


----------



## Missaggie

I love Stella chain bags and own 2. One IMO was the best design ever. A flat 2-compartment x-body. I also have the pretty standard one. I think they look cool with absolutely anything on any occasion. Sadly I am getting older and they have become just too heavy to carry around. I also have to say that I dislike the new designs she has with her name plastered everywhere.


----------



## iqaganda

I have a question about the falabella, I saw a preowned falabella black that I want but how come the trims are blue? Is it a special season colour?


----------



## Wamgurl

Yikes! I’ve never seen one like that.  My bags all have the metal chain on the trim - that’s what makes it beautiful.  I would go on FASHIONPHILE and look at the Falabella’s in Excellent condition.  They have great prices.  That’s where I bought mine.  I would NOT buy that bag.


----------



## iqaganda

Wamgurl said:


> Yikes! I’ve never seen one like that.  My bags all have the metal chain on the trim - that’s what makes it beautiful.  I would go on FASHIONPHILE and look at the Falabella’s in Excellent condition.  They have great prices.  That’s where I bought mine.  I would NOT buy that bag.



Thanks! It has a metal chain on the trim, but instead of the black stitching that I normally see, it has blue. Any idea why?


----------



## Wamgurl

That’s what I’m referring to...the stitching, it should be metal.  That’s not metal.  Maybe it’s a new model? My point is, my bags all have ‘metal stitching’.


----------



## Jaime

Have not seen or heard of metal stitching?!


----------



## Wamgurl

Jaime said:


> Have not seen or heard of metal stitching?!


----------



## Wamgurl




----------



## Jaime

Ok so that's the same as the pic above its just the stitching is lighter. It's just threaded through the metal but not along the top same as the image above. I don't see the difference except the colour of the stitches..


----------



## Wamgurl

Jaime said:


> Ok so that's the same as the pic above its just the stitching is lighter. It's just threaded through the metal but not along the top same as the image above. I don't see the difference except the colour of the stitches..


Metal ISN’T light blue.


----------



## Wamgurl

Wamgurl said:


> Metal ISN’T light blue.


Not sure how you don’t see the difference? That is not a metal chain ‘stitching’.


----------



## Jaime

We are talking about the fabric that holds the chain to it, the light blue whips torching, not the metal chain parts... I think we are seeing completely different things... Seriously it's not a big deal... We are talking about different parts and you're not really making sense based on what is being asked... 

Mine is held to the chain by black whipstitching and was bought from a reputable shop. They don't have what I would call metal stitching, I have no idea what it is you see... 


Enjoy.


----------



## iqaganda

Jaime said:


> We are talking about the fabric that holds the chain to it, the light blue whips torching, not the metal chain parts... I think we are seeing completely different things... Seriously it's not a big deal... We are talking about different parts and you're not really making sense based on what is being asked...
> 
> Mine is held to the chain by black whipstitching and was bought from a reputable shop. They don't have what I would call metal stitching, I have no idea what it is you see...
> 
> 
> Enjoy.



Thank you! I’ll definitely look into it. I am still weary with the blue stitching though, because I want the all black with silver hardware...


----------



## Wamgurl

Holy Moly! Your picture shows light blue whipstitching with NO Metal!!  I’m trying to help you.


----------



## Wamgurl

I tried...my point (to be clear) the picture you posted is not of an authentic Stella Falabella.  Whip stitching should not be blue cloth!  That is a horrible representation of a Falabella bag...by...Stella...McCartney....ok?


----------



## Jaime

Yes keep looking for it, I do remember at some point there was contrast stitching but I wasn't interested in the look so I'm not sure about what colours were around etc.

If black is what you want keep looking until one pops up. I have the black small tote and the mini bag, love them.


----------



## Wamgurl

OMG


----------



## Wamgurl

You: why is the stitching blue when it should be black?

Me: because it’s fake

You: Not sure what you’re talking about. 

me: face plant.  What?


----------



## Wamgurl

Jaime said:


> We are talking about the fabric that holds the chain to it, the light blue whips torching, not the metal chain parts... I think we are seeing completely different things... Seriously it's not a big deal... We are talking about different parts and you're not really making sense based on what is being asked...
> 
> Mine is held to the chain by black whipstitching and was bought from a reputable shop. They don't have what I would call metal stitching, I have no idea what it is you see...
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


There is NO metal.  That’s the BIG difference.


----------



## Wamgurl

Wamgurl said:


> There is NO metal.  That’s the BIG difference.





Wamgurl said:


> There is NO metal.  That’s the BIG difference.


No chain!


----------



## iqaganda

Wamgurl said:


> I tried...my point (to be clear) the picture you posted is not of an authentic Stella Falabella.  Whip stitching should not be blue cloth!  That is a horrible representation of a Falabella bag...by...Stella...McCartney....ok?



thanks! I’ll keep looking.




Jaime said:


> Yes keep looking for it, I do remember at some point there was contrast stitching but I wasn't interested in the look so I'm not sure about what colours were around etc.
> 
> If black is what you want keep looking until one pops up. I have the black small tote and the mini bag, love them.



Yes I guess you are right. If the black is what I want I should keep on looking for the black. At some point I also saw one with pink stitching and that looks ok but IMO the blue looks too loud. Thank you for your inputs!


----------



## Jaime

They have had contrast stitcheing before so I am not convinced the one in your image was fake. Here is an example:
https://www.google.com/search?q=Ste...biw=412&bih=733&dpr=2.63#imgrc=YTMeX0LZlR2pqM

It would take more than the one image you posted to determine authenticity... I am not sure if the one in that image I posted above is authentic but I have seen this sort of contrast stitching on the Stella site, NAP and matches so unless they all sell fakes too....

Sorry to have argued on your question I have blocked that poster now, I'm not sure why the aggressive posts over it.


----------



## iqaganda

Jaime said:


> They have had contrast stitcheing before so I am not convinced the one in your image was fake. Here is an example:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Ste...biw=412&bih=733&dpr=2.63#imgrc=YTMeX0LZlR2pqM
> 
> It would take more than the one image you posted to determine authenticity... I am not sure if the one in that image I posted above is authentic but I have seen this sort of contrast stitching on the Stella site, NAP and matches so unless they all sell fakes too....
> 
> Sorry to have argued on your question I have blocked that poster now, I'm not sure why the aggressive posts over it.



thank you so much!  Yes, I do believe they have some seasonal items that has contrast stitching. I saw some that are black with pink contrast stitching as well. I think I like that better but the blue one was too bright for my taste. Me being curious about the bag wants to figure out when were they released to know how old was the bag itself.


----------



## iqaganda

Finally got my hands on one and I am liking it!


----------



## Jaime

Lovely!!!


----------



## iqaganda

Jaime said:


> Lovely!!!



Thank you!! I was worried I can’t put the fold-over tote as a shoulder bag but it turned out somewhat “ok” as a shoulder bag too! Very happy with this bag


----------



## kadelle

Has anyone ever tried putting a bag organizer in their falabella? Cos I LOVE it!!
When I first got the idea, it felt like it got me an entirely new bag! 
At the moment, I only have soft beauty cases or cardboard shopping bags to provisonally put inside, cos I don't own a felt bag organizer (yet).

But I'm planning on ordering one soon (or when the isolation situation has become more steady) - I assume the Speedy 30 bag organizer would fit best? 
Just wanted to share my excitement for figuring out this falabella hack. Yay or nay?


----------



## Jaime

Not for me personally, I'm not a fan of organisers anyway but thedepth of the falabella isn't the same as the speedy so I think it would stretch the bag into an awkward, unusual shape.


----------



## kadelle

Jaime said:


> Not for me personally, I'm not a fan of organisers anyway but thedepth of the falabella isn't the same as the speedy so I think it would stretch the bag into an awkward, unusual shape.



good point! I might just DIY a bag organizer haha x


----------



## alf13

kadelle said:


> Has anyone ever tried putting a bag organizer in their falabella? Cos I LOVE it!!
> When I first got the idea, it felt like it got me an entirely new bag!
> At the moment, I only have soft beauty cases or cardboard shopping bags to provisonally put inside, cos I don't own a felt bag organizer (yet).
> 
> But I'm planning on ordering one soon (or when the isolation situation has become more steady) - I assume the Speedy 30 bag organizer would fit best?
> Just wanted to share my excitement for figuring out this falabella hack. Yay or nay?



I have the fine chain tote (which I love so much I had to buy a duplicate), and I put a lightweight felt bag organizer that I purchased on Amazon inside it.

OMG, it feels like a different bag! My things stay organized, and my bag keeps its shape beautifully! I will post some pics later. The bag organizer is this one, in a medium:






						Amazon.com: Felt Insert Bag Organizer Bag For Tote Handbag Pocket Organizer,Multi-Pocket Handbag Shaper: Home Improvement
					

Buy Felt Insert Bag Organizer Bag For Tote Handbag Pocket Organizer, Multi-Pocket Handbag Shaper and other Handbag Organizers at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



					www.amazon.com
				




On a side note, when you carry your bag on your shoulder, if you will fold the flap that has the charm on top of the other flap, it will lay much better. A Saks SA shared that little tip with me.


----------



## Mandeelouise

Hi! Can anyone help me with authentication on this please? No interior tag.


----------



## gospelfred

I finally got one pre-owned, looks just gorgeous, it had massive ink stains on the inside but after cleaning, all gone. Anybody knows the exact name for this type /skin (crocodile, snake, etc.)... I am not good at these skins please.


----------



## berrypuff

Mandeelouise said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me with authentication on this please? No interior tag.
> 
> View attachment 4824186
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824188
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824189
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824191


Hi! Not sure if this is helpful but on the authentication thread, someone mentioned that you should check if your zipper has YKK on it. That's a good indicator of an authentic SM bag.

Your lining is tan, which means it's an older model therefore there's no tag inside the interior pocket.


----------



## CaliLove21

Hi everyone!
I have a question for anyone with the mini version.
I had the larger size in black- it was soft, flexible, and folded over nicely. It ended up being too heavy for me so I purchased a mini version online (from codogirl in brand new condition). Not sure if it’s because it’s a printed version (Stubbs horse) but it’s more stiff and doesn’t really fold over like the big one did. Are all minis like this? I like when it’s more squishy; the material itself is soft so maybe the stitching is too tight and will loosen up with use? This one can stand upright on its own. Just curious of other’s experiences with the mini.
I still love it but it’s more like a structured tote at the moment!

Mine:


What I expected:


----------



## foxgal

gospelfred said:


> I finally got one pre-owned, looks just gorgeous, it had massive ink stains on the inside but after cleaning, all gone. Anybody knows the exact name for this type /skin (crocodile, snake, etc.)... I am not good at these skins please.
> 
> View attachment 4854947
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854948



Faux snake...SM is only vegan leather.


----------



## gospelfred

foxgal said:


> Faux snake...SM is only vegan leather.


Thank you....really appreciate knowing this in making decisions.


----------



## Kaylee228

Hi, I love the look of the Falabella, but I don't know if I should buy the mini or the small with 2 chains. Can somebody help? Which one did you prefer?


----------



## chlee1

I’m thinking of getting the original falabella tote in black and silver hardware because I saw it on sale for $800. Ive wanted this bag for about 5 years now but it seems no one wears it or talks about it anymore. Am I way too late to this party?


----------



## Jaime

Best way to be! Why would you want something just because everyone else does?!
I prefer it when it's something no one else has or even better no one has heard of!
I'd get it. I have thay style in medium and small sizes. No plans to ever get rid regardless of what the in crowd is carrying.


----------



## ksuksu

Hi
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 girls! Can you please help me to authenticate this Falabella fold over clutch? Thanks a lot in advance ♥️


----------



## jess236

chlee1 said:


> I’m thinking of getting the original falabella tote in black and silver hardware because I saw it on sale for $800. Ive wanted this bag for about 5 years now but it seems no one wears it or talks about it anymore. Am I way too late to this party?



There was never really a big party for this bag. This is what makes it a classic.


----------



## jess236

ksuksu said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320149
> View attachment 5320150
> View attachment 5320151
> View attachment 5320152
> View attachment 5320153
> View attachment 5320154
> View attachment 5320155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girls! Can you please help me to authenticate this Falabella fold over clutch? Thanks a lot in advance ♥


It's authentic. Gorgeous clutch!


----------



## Jaime

jess236 said:


> There was never really a big party for this bag. This is what makes it a classic.



Agree. As with any bag, or anything really, if you love it and have loved it so long.. Why not?
Why only buy things because other people like them. I don't get that...


----------



## boy09

Hello!  I currently have a Stella Mccartney Falabella bag.  I’ve had it for a year so far, and I wanted to know, for those of you who have it it longer, how is the wear and tear? Any peeling?


----------



## jess236

boy09 said:


> Hello!  I currently have a Stella Mccartney Falabella bag.  I’ve had it for a year so far, and I wanted to know, for those of you who have it it longer, how is the wear and tear? Any peeling?


None of my Stella bags have shown any wear despite using them for years.  The quality is superb.


----------



## Esquared72

Hi all - just wanted to share my little Stella family - the Falabella small tote is hands down my favorite bag. I have two of them - the light gray, which I'm currently using, and a limited edition one from the Beatles collection. On that one the medallion has the Stella logo on one side and the Beatles logo and yellow submarine on the other. Plus the wording on it, which is All Together Now in multiple languages is actually stitched into the bag. Absolutely love it. I also have two Stella wallets - the small Falabella flap wallet in green and the continental wallet in the Alter Nappa (the stars are black velvet). Debating if I want to get the foldover tote at some point or just get another small tote, but will definitely be adding to my Stella collection.


----------



## soap117

What size does this look like to you? It’s supposed to be a crossbody, haven’t received it yet. I can’t find anything online that has 11 stitches in the middle like that. Thanks in advance


----------



## Vernislady

kadelle said:


> Has anyone ever tried putting a bag organizer in their falabella? Cos I LOVE it!!
> When I first got the idea, it felt like it got me an entirely new bag!
> At the moment, I only have soft beauty cases or cardboard shopping bags to provisonally put inside, cos I don't own a felt bag organizer (yet).
> 
> But I'm planning on ordering one soon (or when the isolation situation has become more steady) - I assume the Speedy 30 bag organizer would fit best?
> Just wanted to share my excitement for figuring out this falabella hack. Yay or nay?


Hey Kadelle,
have you try it with an organizer in the meantime? And maybe a photo of it? I'm thinking of selling such a thing, but I'm not really sure, if it's suitable.


----------



## bunky42

Hi ladies! Can you help me authenticate this falabella tote I just got in from therealreal? There is no tag anywhere in the interior that I have found. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jess236

bunky42 said:


> Hi ladies! Can you help me authenticate this falabella tote I just got in from therealreal? There is no tag anywhere in the interior that I have found. Thanks a bunch!


The tag should be inside the pocket - lower left-hand corner.


----------



## bunky42

jess236 said:


> The tag should be inside the pocket - lower left-hand corner.



There is no white tag anywhere attached to the bag. Should there be?


----------



## jess236

bunky42 said:


> There is no white tag anywhere attached to the bag. Should there be?


I have a few Stella bags. The two chain bag has the tag inside the small zip pocket. The tag will give you the season and year the bag was made.  Maybe the tag was cut off ? Flip the pocket out and double check.

I do have a small crossbody stella that doesn't have any tags inside.

Despite the lack of the tag, from the pics you posted, it looks real.


----------

